# Formula BOINC



## tictoc

*Formula BOINC*


What is Formula BOINC?
Formula BOINC is a year long BOINC team competition based on the structure of the Formula 1 Championship.
Points are amassed based on a team's individual project ranking throughout the year and by their ranking in each of the 20 sprints.
See the Formula BOINC home page for a full breakdown of the rules: http://formula-boinc.org/index.py?lang=&year=2017


*Current Overall Standings*

Link to Overclock.net Official Formula BOINC Stats: http://formula-boinc.org/index.py?lang=&team=78248&year=2017

*Updated - 12-31-17*



*
Sprints*

*Sprint Summary:*

*Average Finish - 3*

*Best Finish - 1*



Spoiler: Sprint Results



*Sprint #1*

03/23/2017 13:00 (UTC) - 03/26/2017 12:59 (UTC)

Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank - 2*

*Sprint #2*

04/06/2017 16:00 (UTC) - 04/09/2017 15:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank - 1*

*Sprint #3*

04/13/2017 21:00 (UTC) - 04/16/2017 20:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank* - *3*

*Sprint #4*

04/27/2017 21:00 (UTC) - 04/30/2017 20:59 (UTC)
Project - World Commmunity Grid

*Final Rank* - *6*

*Sprint #5*

05/11/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 05/14/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project - Moo! Wrapper

*Final Rank* - *3*

*Sprint #6*

05/25/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 05/28/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank - 6*

*Sprint #7*

06/09/2017 04:00 (UTC) - 06/12/2017 03:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank - 2*

*Sprint #8*

06/22/2017 20:00 (UTC) - 06/25/2017 19:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank - 2*

*Sprint #9*

06/29/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 07/02/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project - Collatz Conjecture

*Final Rank - 2*

*Sprint #10*

07/13/2017 23:00 (UTC) - 07/16/2017 22:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank - 3*

*Sprint #11*

07/27/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 07/30/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank - 4*

*Sprint #12*

08/24/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 08/27/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank - 5*

*Sprint #13*

08/31/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 09/03/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project - theSkyNet POGS

*Final Rank - 5*

*Sprint #14*

09/14/2017 16:00 (UTC) - 09/17/2017 15:59 (UTC)
Project - YAFU

*Final Rank - 4*

*Sprint #15*

09/28/2017 16:00 (UTC) - 10/01/2017 15:59 (UTC)
Project - Leiden Classical

*Final Rank - 3*

*Sprint #16*

10/05/2017 15:00 (UTC) - 10/08/2017 14:59 (UTC)
Project - GPUGrid

*Final Rank - 4*

*Sprint #17*

10/20/2017 05:00 (UTC) - 10/23/2017 04:59 (UTC)
Project - TN-Grid

*Final Rank - 3*

*Sprint #18*

10/27/2017 05:00 (UTC) - 10/30/2017 05:59 (UTC)
Project - PrimeGrid

*Final Rank - 2*

*Sprint #19*

11/10/2017 02:00 (UTC) - 11/13/2017 01:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]

*Final Rank - 3*

*Sprint #20*

11/23/2017 20:00 (UTC) - 11/26/2017 19:59 (UTC)
Project - TBD

*Final Rank - 3*


----------



## mmonnin

Best of the rest!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Didn't know we were in a competition









It shows #1 in league 2... of course gridcoin is in 1st place on league 1


----------



## tictoc

We will move up as the year goes on. Last year was the highest finish ever for the OCN team. We ended the year in 9th, which was 12 spots better than our 2015 ranking.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Interesting to see.... Didn't even know about the site.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> The distribution of teams depends on the number of active members (RAC>100) on each project.


I guess that's why we're slumming it in League 2.

I wonder if I can bump us up just by showing these smaller projects some love.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm curious as well, although I just recently did my semi-monthly purge of additional projects. Once the last couple of work units finish up for [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] I'll be down to 7 CPU and 1 GPU projects again.

I also yet again went "omg, there's someone else from Deadmonton on our BOINC team!" because apparently I don't pay that close attention to locations it seems.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> I guess that's why we're slumming it in League 2.
> 
> I wonder if I can bump us up just by showing these smaller projects some love.


I would not call it slumming it - as per FB "The teams selected for the FB are divided into three divisions of 25 teams. The distribution of teams depends on the number of active members (RAC>100) on each project." I guess we had fewer RAC>100 member than those in League 1







. Still, we are crushing all other teams with 407 points compared to 2nd place with 287 points. And there is still room for improvement









I have switched two of my 3770K's to ATLAS as i think it will be easy to move from 6th (8pts) to 3rd (15pts) by the end of the month. Who knows, we could possibly move higher as we are out producing all but AMD users in league 2.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> omg, there's someone else from Deadmonton on our BOINC team!


I also heat my igloo with my boinc hosts.









Anyone know if the RAC>100 only applies to active (more than 2,000,000 credit) projects on the FB Project list?

Not much info on the forums unfortunately.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I would not call it slumming it - as per FB "The teams selected for the FB are divided into three divisions of 25 teams. The distribution of teams depends on the number of active members (RAC>100) on each project." I guess we had fewer RAC>100 member than those in League 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still, we are crushing all other teams with 407 points compared to 2nd place with 287 points. And there is still room for improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have switched two of my 3770K's to ATLAS as i think it will be easy to move from 6th (8pts) to 3rd (15pts) by the end of the month. Who knows, we could possibly move higher as we are out producing all but AMD users in league 2.


Yes OCN has more power but fewer people


----------



## tictoc

The way that the Divisions are set up is different this year. Every other year we were in Division 1. In previous years, the Divisions were separated by total team RAC, rather than per user RAC. The Rules page is still the formula that was used last year. 2016 Rules

I wonder how they are going to announce, and run, the Sprint portion of the contest?


----------



## AlphaC

Their site did a poor job even publicizing this "contest"


----------



## lanofsong

Up for a little competition









Looks like the Project for the 1st sprint [03/23/2017 13:00 (UTC) - 03/26/2017 12:59 (UTC)] will be made known tomorrow.

http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?lang=en&year=2017


----------



## tictoc

I am ready to race.









Wish they had an RSS feed, but I will check the site periodically to see what project they announce.


----------



## mmonnin

So I started to go through the possible list and setup accounts for ones I've never ran before. PRIMABOINCA better be off the list as you can't even create an account there. No mention of what the invite code is. Just reading the thread titles the project seems to have had issues over the years running out of work. How does one run out of work looking for primes?

http://www.primaboinca.com/forum_thread.php?id=1201

The invite code for the Yafu project is 'yafu'

I've never ran any of the LHC projects or any that require VB to be installed. I've installed VB on my own. Is there anything else special that needs to be done for those projects?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My computer running milkyway shut itself down again (ever since I put the W8100 card in and installed the AMD drivers, the computer shuts off during the night) and I am not home until next week to start it back up







So I am down a card and 24 threads








Otherwise I look forward to the sprint event


----------



## lanofsong

Project for the 1st sprint [03/23/2017 13:00 (UTC) - 03/26/2017 12:59 (UTC)] is:

[email protected]


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's an interesting choice for a sprint, given how long yoyo work units are... And just how memory intensive they can get too.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's an interesting choice for a sprint, given how long yoyo work units are... And just how memory intensive they can get too.


Is just a simple select and run cpu project? thx


----------



## mmonnin

Yes. There are some shorter apps in YoYo. I don't recall which one is long or short though.

Edit: Just going off my previous per per task, crunch is the quicker app. Then muon, ecn and evolution being the longest.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And I think it was muon and ECM that had the memory usage issues. Might be slightly wrong though.


----------



## lanofsong

Up and running


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Up and running


Hopefully bunkering a bit until the event starts. 3/23 13:00 UTC.


----------



## lanofsong

Yup - some of these ecm units are around 5+hrs long


----------



## emoga

Sounds like fun. Switching my gear over


----------



## Egilman

Been a loong time since I ran any of this...

I'll throw a few cores at OGR....


----------



## lanofsong

This begins in just over 3 hrs -









I will not be able to upload results until 5pm.

OCN - FTW


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great going guys !


----------



## mmonnin

1 more hour:
https://www.timeanddate.com/time/aboututc.html


----------



## lanofsong

And, we're off









Not sure how often the sprint page is updated.


----------



## mmonnin

I had some sneak out early but 43 threads on YoYo.

I guess YoYo is one of the Marathon projects as well and OCN is well out ahead. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Ars Technica did 10x of OCNs production last year so they might have sleeping crunching power.
http://formula-boinc.org/projets.py?lang=&prj=59&year=2017

Edit: 1st update we are 2nd in League 2 with 57,580 points. We would be 3rd overall.


----------



## lanofsong

As stated by mmonnin above, we are in second place as of 10:30am EST.


----------



## lanofsong

Anyone else uploading later today?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I forgot to add yoyo, so if BAM doesn't sync before I get home I won't have any yoyo work until then.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Unfortunately I am now unable to connect to any of my 2P machines







I know at least 1 is still running so hopefully it has synced with BAM
I hate being away from home when I lose control of the machines


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Anyone else uploading later today?


I had paused 32 threads that were at 80% completion this morning so they wouldn't complete before the start. Another set should be completing soon then those will come shortly after. 995.8 points each.


----------



## lanofsong

I have no idea what to expect when I upload around 5pm or so. Not even sure if there was enough units to keep the computer busy from 5pm yesterday. No matter, we will close the gap between us and Team anandtech


----------



## tictoc

I forgot to uncomment my hosts files, so i had quite a few upload last night.









I have 37 threads crunching on yoyo.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I forgot to uncomment my hosts files, so i had quite a few upload last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 37 threads crunching on yoyo.


What works? I tried 'rechenkraft.net' on a linux machine and it still downloaded work. And is there a URL location for each project in one of the XML files?

OCN Team RAC: 57k
Yesterday's OCN Production: 21,048
Todays OCN Production so far: 194,153


----------



## lanofsong

Ooooh, nice upload - 171K


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Ooooh, nice upload - 171K


Wow only 19k behind now.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Ooooh, nice upload - 171K


Nice


----------



## lanofsong

Lost a little ground on that last update - we are now 40K behind.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Lost a little ground on that last update - we are now 40K behind.


now 113k behind......


----------



## emoga

I need a host like this








I wonder what an 8-way processor would be like.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> I need a host like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what an 8-way processor would be like.


Wow, that probably cost just a few pretty pennies...


----------



## mmonnin

Very shiny pennies.

I see @lanofsong has the #9 top computer with his AMD 4p 6174.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wow, that probably cost just a few pretty pennies...


I bet, 192 cores and 15 high end GPU's all in one box.....

Nice shiny pennies indeed!

Now we sure could use one, now 294k behind, solid second place in this sprint.

Solid #1 overall in the 2nd tier...

Great going guys!!!

Although I do believe we could use a few machines like the one noted...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I bet, 192 cores and 15 high end GPU's all in one box.....
> 
> Nice shiny pennies indeed!
> 
> Now we sure could use one, now 294k behind, solid second place in this sprint.
> 
> Solid #1 overall in the 2nd tier...
> 
> Great going guys!!!
> 
> Although I do believe we could use a few machines like the one noted...


Maybe I should buy that lottery ticket then... I did have a "silly" plan that if I won I'd buy one or two of those rack bundles from Natex







I won't lie though, it would be pretty neat and/or epic to be able to have a rig for every project I'm part of.

I'm pleasantly surprised that seemingly out of nowhere Anandtech has that kind of firepower in their arsenal.


----------



## mmonnin

Whaaa 15 GPUs in one machine? I missed the extra ones besides the 8 in each node. I guess thats what 5x 1600w Titanium PSUs are for.









I see 256 cores in that linked top computer.


----------



## Finrond

Good lord that's about $35k-$40k in just CPU's alone. MSRP on the E7-8867 v3 is about $4,600.


----------



## fragamemnon

Right, just in case - could anyone please clarify which of the YoYo apps are the less memory-intensive?

Right now I am running MUON and Evolution only.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Maybe I should buy that lottery ticket then... I did have a "silly" plan that if I won I'd buy one or two of those rack bundles from Natex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't lie though, it would be pretty neat and/or epic to be able to have a rig for every project I'm part of.
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised that seemingly out of nowhere Anandtech has that kind of firepower in their arsenal.


Anand has someone that with 298k yesterday, 91k so far today. And another person with 277k yesterday plus 132k more today. Both are new crunchers for YoYo. They are now on OCNs threat list but well behind.

I wish the graphs were working to show the increase in production from the teams participating.

Cruncher and Muon are using less than 20mb per task in Win7. ECN is using about 150mb in Linux and it was similar in Win7. I didn't see anything that was close to 1gb even.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Anand has someone that with 298k yesterday, 91k so far today. And another person with 277k yesterday plus 132k more today. Both are new crunchers for YoYo. They are now on OCNs threat list but well behind.
> 
> I wish the graphs were working to show the increase in production from the teams participating.
> 
> Cruncher and Muon are using less than 20mb per task in Win7. ECN is using about 150mb in Linux and it was similar in Win7. I didn't see anything that was close to 1gb even.


ECM tasks will jump up to 1.1 - 1.2 GB on occasion:



I think this happens every 20% or so.


----------



## fragamemnon

I've had some tasks which took upwards of 3GiB under Linux. I could start hunting them out, but that's not a good idea considering the Sprint.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Whaaa 15 GPUs in one machine? I missed the extra ones besides the 8 in each node. I guess thats what 5x 1600w Titanium PSUs are for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 256 cores in that linked top computer.


256 logical cores, I'm sure he's only got 128 physical cores. (32x4 or 16x8)

The for sale server linked to is a bit different.....

That is actually 192 physical cores, 384 logical. (the 24 core chip for each blade is 10K dollars)

And it has 8 PCIE x16 slots and 7 PCIE x8 slots (in X16 configuration) Problem is they are all single spaced slots so to run the most powerful cards you could only run 8 without riser cards.

And those are 5 1600w Redundant PS's which means 3200w per unit. (17.5 kw for the whole thing)

Better take shares out in the power company also (cheaper to build your own power company)


----------



## mmonnin

Overclockers must have dropped a bunker. Free-DC only shows 200k yesterday and today but Formula BOINC shows them with 672k. They are closer to our rears than Anand is in front.


----------



## lanofsong

The internet has been disconnected from my computer as of this morning in the hope that it would complete the 30+ partial at 75% instead of running only the shorter ECM tasks (lower points). I will hook it back up tonight.


----------



## bfromcolo

Big winter storm overnight, lost power for a bit. Killed everything until I got up this morning and fired it back up again. I am not guessing these evolution tasks check point very often, if at all, looked like they had all reset to 0% after I started things back up


----------



## tictoc

16 more threads added to yoyo.


----------



## mmonnin

A solid 2nd and 3rd overall. This gave us 18 points over Sicituradastra in the overall as they didn't get any points.


----------



## bfromcolo

Yes good job! There are 19 of these sprints to go. The first one in May is right on top of the Pentathlon though *(8th BOINC Pentathlon* *from 05/05/2017, 0:00 UTC to 05/19/2017, 0:00 UTC*).


04/06/2017 16:00 (UTC) - 04/09/2017 15:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


04/13/2017 21:00 (UTC) - 04/16/2017 20:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


04/27/2017 21:00 (UTC) - 04/30/2017 20:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


05/11/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 05/14/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


05/25/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 05/28/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


06/09/2017 04:00 (UTC) - 06/12/2017 03:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


06/22/2017 20:00 (UTC) - 06/25/2017 19:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


06/29/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 07/02/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


07/13/2017 23:00 (UTC) - 07/16/2017 22:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


07/27/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 07/30/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


08/24/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 08/27/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


08/31/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 09/03/2017 21:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


09/14/2017 16:00 (UTC) - 09/17/2017 15:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


09/28/2017 16:00 (UTC) - 10/01/2017 15:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


10/05/2017 15:00 (UTC) - 10/08/2017 14:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


10/20/2017 05:00 (UTC) - 10/23/2017 04:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


10/27/2017 05:00 (UTC) - 10/30/2017 05:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


11/10/2017 02:00 (UTC) - 11/13/2017 01:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


11/23/2017 20:00 (UTC) - 11/26/2017 19:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


----------



## 4thKor

Just found this thread. I'll be participating in these. Hopefully the next one will be better for me than YoYo was.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Leagues in 2018: The last three teams in leagues 1 and 2 will be respectively downgraded in leagues 2 and 3. The first three teams in leagues 2 and 3 will be respectively upgraded in leagues 1 and 2. The last three teams in league 3 will be replaced by new teams which want to participate to the competition. New teams must ask for integration in competition before november 30th. If there are more than 3 teams, teams will be participate in a sprint from december 8th 00:00 (UTC) to december 10th 23:59 (UTC). The first three teams will be integrated in league 3


Looks like we can move up.


----------



## tictoc

It was weird seeing us and Sic down in League 2. The way they split up the leagues made sense, but for a smaller team (in numbers of active crunchers) we really do put out some impressive points.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It was weird seeing us and Sic down in League 2. The way they split up the leagues made sense, but for a smaller team (in numbers of active crunchers) we really do put out some impressive points.


We do run a lot of GPU's, not so many CPU's some of the older teams still have substantial Core power...... (like anantech)

When we all get together and crunch one project we can hold our own with anyone....


----------



## lanofsong

Next FB Sprint project:

Sprint on project [email protected]
from 04/06/2017 16:00 (UTC) to 04/09/2017 15:59 (UTC)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Guess hubby will have to deal with the windows being mostly open


----------



## lanofsong

^









I will switch from Collatz to Einstein later today.

Any tips for 980 and 1080?


----------



## AlphaC

Can a BOINC editor take ownership of this thread? It would make it better probably. I opened the original thread so I can transfer it over if needed.

I edited the OP and added the schedule as of today.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will switch from Collatz to Einstein later today.
> Any tips for 980 and 1080?


Only real tip I have for Maxwell is standard crunching, make sure to edit P2 memory speeds to stock as BOINC is like [email protected] in that regard. I run two tasks per gpu, and average anywhere from 450-550k PPD (I put out closer to 600k,possibly higher, but there's that whole waiting for your wingman bit)


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Can a BOINC editor take ownership of this thread? It would make it better probably. I opened the original thread so I can transfer it over if needed.
> 
> I edited the OP and added the schedule as of today.


I will take it over tonight. I will do a bit of editing and formatting, and then we can use this as our official Formula BOINC thread. Thanks for posting the original thread, and adding the Sprint dates.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Next FB Sprint project:
> 
> Sprint on project [email protected]
> 
> from 04/06/2017 16:00 (UTC) to 04/09/2017 15:59 (UTC)


Perfect! Not only was I running this already, but guess what? It's one of the POTM!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Next FB Sprint project:
> 
> Sprint on project [email protected]
> from 04/06/2017 16:00 (UTC) to 04/09/2017 15:59 (UTC)


Thanks I had completely spaced that!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will switch from Collatz to Einstein later today.
> Any tips for 980 and 1080?


I run 2 tasks per GPU on 1070 and 970 and get 700-800k RAC. 2x is needed to get full GPU utilization. Each task will need a full CPU core with all other work separated from those CPU cores. I completely move all other exes to separate cores with Process Lasso.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Only real tip I have for Maxwell is standard crunching, make sure to edit P2 memory speeds to stock as BOINC is like [email protected] in that regard. I run two tasks per gpu, and average anywhere from 450-550k PPD (I put out closer to 600k,possibly higher, but there's that whole waiting for your wingman bit)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I run 2 tasks per GPU on 1070 and 970 and get 700-800k RAC. 2x is needed to get full GPU utilization. Each task will need a full CPU core with all other work separated from those CPU cores. I completely move all other exes to separate cores with Process Lasso.


Thanks - will get it set up after work.

BTW - how do you get GPU to crunch two units at a time? It may already be setup under my preference from way back when


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Thanks - will get it set up after work.
> 
> BTW - how do you get GPU to crunch two units at a time? It may already be setup under my preference from way back when


An app_config.xml file in the einstein project folder:

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
  <app>
    <name>hsgamma_FGRPB1G</name>
     <gpu_versions>
      <gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
      <cpu_usage>0.1</cpu_usage>
     </gpu_versions>
  </app>
</app_config>

Einstein also has it setup on the website that will update on the next downloaded WU where you can change it from one to 0.5.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> An app_config.xml file in the einstein project folder:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>hsgamma_FGRPB1G</name>
> <gpu_versions>
> <gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
> <cpu_usage>0.1</cpu_usage>
> </gpu_versions>
> </app>
> </app_config>
> 
> Einstein also has it setup on the website that will update on the next downloaded WU where you can change it from one to 0.5.


Just to add if you have a antique GPU like my 7850 with 1G VRAM you can only run one task at a time or the time to complete a work unit increases exponentially since thats not enough VRAM for 2 tasks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Perfect! Not only was I running this already, but guess what? It's one of the POTM!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Thanks - will get it set up after work.
> 
> BTW - how do you get GPU to crunch two units at a time? It may already be setup under my preference from way back when


What mmonnin said. To run two tasks, change gpu values to 0.5, to run three set 0.33, and for four set 0.25. Do note that each gpu work unit needs a thread to support it, and does best if it gets an actual core (slight speed gain). I run two because you crunch more than a single, but I never tested to see how 3x and 4x work units at once pan out.

Also, to keep gpu fully loaded, stagger the work units a few minutes apart - on my 980 Ti the last two minutes or so is variable gpu usage since it's mainly using the cpu at that point.


----------



## mmonnin

Someone on [email protected] forums tried and saw a marginal gain with 3x but I'm not wasting another CPU two more CPU cores for it. The gain is probably when one task gets to 90% and the CPU does some finishing calculations so the other 2 or more tasks can keep the GPU busy.

I usually have quite a few pages of tasks waiting to be validated so start now to get the validation queue up.

Added my 280x. Looks like they are still limiting the CPU tasks to those that ran it before? I'm not getting any.


----------



## lanofsong

Up and running









For some reason, each of my GPU's are crunching 4 units simultaneously without an app_config file







.

No worries, not using the CPU for anything else.

OCN - Let's do this









Hey, do we have @4thKor , @Ithanul on board?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, each of my GPU's are crunching 4 units simultaneously without an app_config file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No worries, not using the CPU for anything else.
> 
> OCN - Let's do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, do we have @4thKor
> , @Ithanul
> on board?


Einstein is one of the rare projects (maybe the only one?) where you can control how many tasks run on a GPU by changing a setting on the website.


----------



## Finrond

Also, looks like tasks with a larger number in the highlighted red section in the screenshot below 1) have a longer running time and 2) most of that time is added CPU time at the end of the WU. Don't mind the 38min task, that was running on a 6950 vs the 7950.


----------



## tictoc

I will have an RX 480, (2) 1070s, (2) 7970s, and maybe some 290s crunching on some Einstein.


----------



## emoga

Upload server for hosts file is : einstein3.aei.uni-hannover.de


----------



## 4thKor

I'll get my 7990's on it...


----------



## Egilman

Ok,

Got Haf II running Einstein..... a pair of 7970's

Debating on swapping the rest over compared to reaching my Collatz goal......

Tough decision.....
(now that my goal is within reach)


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Ok,
> 
> Got Haf II running Einstein..... a pair of 7970's
> 
> Debating on swapping the rest over compared to reaching my Collatz goal......
> 
> Tough decision.....
> (now that my goal is within reach)


I am having the same debate. I might keep some stuff on Collatz, since SETI.Germany is in reach, and Sic, up until the BGB, was steadily gaining on us.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I am having the same debate. I might keep some stuff on Collatz, since SETI.Germany is in reach, and Sic, up until the BGB, was steadily gaining on us.


Tough question I know.

Thinking on switching another, Blackhawk 4 maybe. Will drop me to 40 million/day on collatz, but will help with the sprint....

I've pretty much committed to switching to MW once I reach my Collatz goal though, once I see how they run on Haf II under 14.9.


----------



## 4thKor

I've actually put two 980's, two 980 Ti's, and 24 CPU cores on it. I'm leaving two of my 7990's on MW. They're kickin' tail. The other dual rig will be shut down for a bit to mount rads properly, add some fans, and install the ITX mobo, etc. on it. Got all my parts in finally.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've actually put two 980's, two 980 Ti's, and 24 CPU cores on it. I'm leaving two of my 7990's on MW. They're kickin' tail. The other dual rig will be shut down for a bit to mount rads properly, add some fans, and install the ITX mobo, etc. on it. Got all my parts in finally.


Yeah I've pretty much committed to MW once I reach my goal. (which is still a bit flexible, #1 in the world non-bcu, or 1st to 25 billion, still haven't decided which yet)

I won't switch them all though I'm leaving Haf I on collatz for the foseable future.


----------



## 4thKor

Running Einstein on the dual 7990 rig I'll be shutting down and only getting 64% GPU usage running two tasks per. Is that normal?

Edit: Changed config to .33 each GPU and CPU and now running 100%









2nd edit: Just discovered I fired up the wrong rig for the Ti's. So now I've goy four 980's, two Ti's, and two 7990's going with a total of 40 CPU cores. I think.


----------



## tictoc

OP has been updated.









Thanks again to @AlphaC for starting the thread, and thanks to @lanofsong for keeping us updated on the Sprints.


----------



## fragamemnon

Switching over to Einstein!


----------



## lanofsong

@PR-Imagery and @bonami2 - you up for this three day event?


----------



## bonami2

Would love to participate but im already having a hard time remembering the foldathlon and the boincer.

Maybe next years









Thank you for the invitation


----------



## lanofsong

And......we're off.


----------



## Egilman

First impressions....

Running it on Haf II a pair of 7970's and an FX 8370 cpu, AND, Blackhawk-2 a pair of 7990's and an FX 8350 cpu...

220 WU average time running 2x on the 7970's.... 17:30 per pair of WU's that's what 8:45 a WU? Is that good or bad?

115 WU average time running 3x on the 7990's.... 26:57 per trips (and still falling) just under 9 minutes per WU, same question good or bad?


----------



## Finrond

I'd say good, my 7950 is around 11-13m / wu running 1x.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> First impressions....
> 
> Running it on Haf II a pair of 7970's and an FX 8370 cpu, AND, Blackhawk-2 a pair of 7990's and an FX 8350 cpu...
> 
> 220 WU average time running 2x on the 7970's.... 17:30 per pair of WU's that's what 8:45 a WU? Is that good or bad?
> 
> 115 WU average time running 3x on the 7990's.... 26:57 per trips (and still falling) just under 9 minutes per WU, same question good or bad?


While I have only uploaded a few units, it appears that my 1080 is running around 16:30s for 2 WU's - Wow, the 7970's are awesome at this project or my 1080 sucks - lol









I will upload about 18hrs of work around 5pm today.

Wow, way to go Team OCN in cutting into Team AnandTech's lead


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> While I have only uploaded a few units, it appears that my 1080 is running around 16:30s for 2 WU's - Wow, the 7970's are awesome at this project or my 1080 sucks - lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will upload about 18hrs of work around 5pm today.


If your getting 16:30 for two simultaneous WU's that's 8:15 per WU. (run x1 sequentially) That's EXCELLENT!








Exactly what I would suspect from a 1080. (which is slightly better than a 7990)

Quote:


> Wow, way to go Team OCN in cutting into Team AnandTech's lead


Yeah, we have some power here me thinks....


----------



## Finrond

OH SNAP!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

They are kind of pulling away, but we can still catch up


----------



## 10esseeTony

Well crap, only 4M after all that bunkering? Oh, wait, this isn't AnandTech's Forum. //clears throat// Uh, hi guys! Sorry to...uh, have not released my bunker for AnandTech at the start of the race, and therefore giving you guys a ray of hope in this bleak situation....But yeah, what k4m1k4z3 says....you can still catch up...maybe.

Seriously though, much respect to you, ladies and gentlemen, you're a very serious team, and, well, most of us are shocked that you didn't wipe the floor last race, and, well, you sort of have a slow start this race.









Good luck, it's all for science (and fun) anyway!









Tony.

PS: If your interested in becoming a spy (







), this particular Sprint starts about page four of Anandtech's Forum. Never hurts to study your competitor.







Just be nice-ish if you comment please, mild jabs are just fine!


----------



## bfromcolo

I must be doing something wrong







I get better performance from a PPD standpoint running 1 work unit than 2 on each GPU on my Win10 system with a 480 and a 470, a lot better. On my Linux system with 2 960s I do see a small improvement running 2 tasks per GPU.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> They are kind of pulling away, but we can still catch up


Well we can try....









I just switched all mine over.....(except for Haf I)


----------



## emoga

Switched all cpu's over.


----------



## 4thKor

How do I verify I'm on OCN's team? Can't seem to find it...


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> How do I verify I'm on OCN's team? Can't seem to find it...


Account then Dashboard. The new website looks nice but it can be hard to navigate at first.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 4thKor

The right hand side of mine is missing.


----------



## emoga

Oops, Community then Team


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 4thKor

I figured it out. A real Einstein designed their site. Thanks for the help!

That mistake cost us about 1.3m points.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Well crap, only 4M after all that bunkering? Oh, wait, this isn't AnandTech's Forum. //clears throat// Uh, hi guys! Sorry to...uh, have not released my bunker for AnandTech at the start of the race, and therefore giving you guys a ray of hope in this bleak situation....But yeah, what k4m1k4z3 says....you can still catch up...maybe.
> 
> Seriously though, much respect to you, ladies and gentlemen, you're a very serious team, and, well, most of us are shocked that you didn't wipe the floor last race, and, well, you sort of have a slow start this race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, it's all for science (and fun) anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony.
> 
> PS: If your interested in becoming a spy (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), this particular Sprint starts about page four of Anandtech's Forum. Never hurts to study your competitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be nice-ish if you comment please, mild jabs are just fine!


Hey there Tenessee! Don't count us out quite yet!


----------



## 10esseeTony

Uh oh.











Here's League one. I'm guessing not many of these sleeping giants have noticed the Sprint races yet.


----------



## lanofsong

Way to go Team









@10esseeTony - Are you guys entering the Pentathlon next month?

https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/27_en_FAQ.html


----------



## 4thKor

I went ahead and switched my MW rig over, seeing that we're in the lead. Maybe we can keep it!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

1st pace for now. Good job team.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's pretty epic that not only have we taken first place in our league but first place overall, as we're leading SETI.Germany by half a million points!


----------



## 4thKor

Basically a four way tie. We are doing well!


----------



## tictoc

We are doing great. I got a late start, and I don't think we had very many WUs piled up before the start. We have a lot of firepower once we get going.


----------



## mmonnin

Yep, we pulled away 2.7mil in the 1st Free-DC update and thats about how much we're ahead.


----------



## Egilman

*WE BE SPYIN!!!!*

What a turnaround.....









Way to go team!!!!!


----------



## 10esseeTony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Way to go Team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @10esseeTony
> - Are you guys entering the Pentathlon next month?
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/27_en_FAQ.html


Very impressive comeback!







Good to see you putting a hurt on the folks in League one as well!

In response to the question above, I am sure we will. TeAm Anandtech has participated the last two years that I've been active on the site. Looking forward to getting our butts kick by you then as well.









We've grown a bit since the last Pentathlon, as the site's owner pitted us against Tom's Hardware in a Folding at Home competition in December, and made a front page announcement about it. Hopefully we will place a bit better, and more importantly, I hope the chosen projects actually have some tasks to run, unlike last year's Marathon project.


----------



## 4thKor

So how do I change my name on the Einstein site? It's showing me as Will and I need to change it to 4thKor. Let's me change country, but not name.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Well crap, only 4M after all that bunkering? Oh, wait, this isn't AnandTech's Forum. //clears throat// Uh, hi guys! Sorry to...uh, have not released my bunker for AnandTech at the start of the race, and therefore giving you guys a ray of hope in this bleak situation....But yeah, what k4m1k4z3 says....you can still catch up...maybe.
> 
> Seriously though, much respect to you, ladies and gentlemen, you're a very serious team, and, well, most of us are shocked that you didn't wipe the floor last race, and, well, you sort of have a slow start this race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, it's all for science (and fun) anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony.
> 
> PS: If your interested in becoming a spy (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), this particular Sprint starts about page four of Anandtech's Forum. Never hurts to study your competitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be nice-ish if you comment please, mild jabs are just fine!


Remind me again how we don't stand a chance.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> So how do I change my name on the Einstein site? It's showing me as Will and I need to change it to 4thKor. Let's me change country, but not name.


Account, Preferences, Community.


----------



## 4thKor

Thanks again! Rep+. (I always seem to forget about giving rep







)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

We're still beating first place in the first league too ^_^


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> *WE BE SPYIN!!!!*
> 
> What a turnaround.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go team!!!!!


I saw that @Finrond is posting on Anandtech's site.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I saw that @Finrond is posting on Anandtech's site.


When I read Tony's last over there, (about perusing our daily folding output) I thought that someone should tell him that we as a team can put out around 200 million a day on Collatz. (when properly motivated of course)

But they already know we are one of those sleeping giants he's talking about.......










Lets not rub it in too bad..... (it's all in good fun after all)


----------



## 10esseeTony

I'm having trouble reading some of the new posts here, the golden glint from the YoYo race keeps blinding me....








(Easy with that stick, I'm not wearing my safety glasses...)











Thanks for letting me hang out with ya for a bit, I'll probably not pester you again for this race, except to come back and congratulate you for winning against all three leagues.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I'm having trouble reading some of the new posts here, the golden glint from the YoYo race keeps blinding me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Easy with that stick, I'm not wearing my safety glasses...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me hang out with ya for a bit, I'll probably not pester you again for this race, except to come back and congratulate you for winning against all three leagues.


Hey brother, thanks for stopping by, don't be a stranger now....

All are welcome here.......


----------



## Egilman

Look like I'm going to be awaiting validation for some time, Blackhawk 4 has 13 pages of pendings, 1 has 14 pages and 3 has 15 pages of pending WU's. 840 pending WU's (counting the other two it's 1240 pending's for 4.3 million credits waiting....

Takes a few weeks for the RAC to adjust to the pending's validating....

Seems like the top end hardware can pile them up pretty fast....


----------



## mmonnin

Oh yeah, thats why I suggested starting early to get the pending tasks rolling. I have 25 pages with 3 cards.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Oh yeah, thats why I suggested starting early to get the pending tasks rolling. I have 25 pages with 3 cards.


When I last checked, it was 61 pages in total about a half an hour ago, and that's only a day and a half......


----------



## mmonnin

As someone that just started, your winmen have to work through their queue to get to your WUs. Your 1st WUs were with no queue. Any time I stop I get about another 75% of my normal project the next day even without crunching. And its usually 3-4 days to get up to max RAC. I can easily fluctuate 75-100k points on a daily basis and thats all from how many of my tasks get validated


----------



## 10esseeTony

Yeah ok, so I can't stay away... I've got 968 pending, but I was already running the project before the race was announced, and already had 450 pending when I started bunkering. I had only been running the double precision heavy R9-280X's on it, but then found out the GTX 10 series cards were just as good, give or take. I currently have 4 1080's, 4 280X's, and 3 1070's running, and on average I'd say they each complete one task every 10 minutes or less.

8 cards times 3465 points, times 6 ten minutes in an hour, =166,320 an hour, times 24hours in a day=3,991,680ppd. And it's just not enough.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> As someone that just started, your winmen have to work through their queue to get to your WUs. Your 1st WUs were with no queue. Any time I stop I get about another 75% of my normal project the next day even without crunching. And its usually 3-4 days to get up to max RAC. I can easily fluctuate 75-100k points on a daily basis and thats all from how many of my tasks get validated


I'm aware, last time I ran it, (a few years back) I only had three machines on it, and none of them had this level of hardware. Now it's five machines with fast hardware.

Shame is a contest like this, you really don't get the full power of a setup like this for a week cause of the wingman situation. This setup pencils out to almost 9 million a day depending on validation.

Probably leave it for a week before I go back to Collatz just to see what it does after a few days.....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Yeah ok, so I can't stay away... I've got 968 pending, but I was already running the project before the race was announced, and already had 450 pending when I started bunkering. I had only been running the double precision heavy R9-280X's on it, but then found out the GTX 10 series cards were just as good, give or take. I currently have 4 1080's, 4 280X's, and 3 1070's running, and on average I'd say they each complete one task every 10 minutes or less.
> 
> 8 cards times 3465 points, times 6 ten minutes in an hour, =166,320 an hour, times 24hours in a day=3,991,680ppd. And it's just not enough.


Nice setup. (turned 5.2 mil today)

Mine, (18 Tahiti XL's) pencils out at over 9 mil/day, so I know the feeling.


----------



## 4thKor

My observation on times per task on various cards:

7990 w/3 task config- 11 min. (33 min per task)
7990 w.o task config- 11 min.
980 w/2 task config- 20 min.
980 Ti w/2 task config- 16 min.

7990's are definitely superior to 900 series cards. Not bad for "ancient" technology. And config mods seem to make little if any difference.

Haven't done the math, but I am #2 in daily production.


----------



## 10esseeTony

R9-280X's are getting 3 done in 30 minutes with 3 minutes of CPU time each. I think single time was about 15 minutes.
GTX1070's are getting 2 done in 19 minutes with matching CPU usage time. (Gotta make up for that lack of double precision with the CPU)
GTX1080's are getting 3 done in 25 minutes, with matching 25 minutes of CPU time.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> R9-280X's are getting 3 done in 30 minutes with 3 minutes of CPU time each. I think single time was about 15 minutes.
> GTX1070's are getting 2 done in 19 minutes with matching CPU usage time. (Gotta make up for that lack of double precision with the CPU)
> GTX1080's are getting 3 done in 25 minutes, with matching 25 minutes of CPU time.


What drivers are you using for your 280x?

I'm getting around 25 [email protected] tasks with the 14.9 drivers...but with more cpu time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 10esseeTony

17.3.3 64 bit, for Windows 10

Could possibly be the CPU clockspeed making some difference too, these times are from 14 core Haswell XEON v3's running at 2.5GHz, hyperthreaded.

I know on [email protected], a 1070 will put out about 100K more ppd on a 3.4GHz i7-5820k Haswell as compared to the 2.5GHz Xeon Haswell systems. (Folding uses 100% CPU thread per GTX1070 GPU task.)


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> 17.3.3 64 bit, for Windows 10
> 
> Could possibly be the CPU clockspeed making some difference too, these times are from 14 core Haswell XEON v3's running at 2.5GHz, hyperthreaded.
> 
> I know on [email protected], a 1070 will put out about 100K more ppd on a 3.4GHz i7-5820k Haswell as compared to the 2.5GHz Xeon Haswell systems. (Folding uses 100% CPU thread per GTX1070 GPU task.)


That was on a E5-2670 v1. Its a decent 280x though (1150,1650). Its the only card I don't have underwater but seems to hold its own. I guess I'll stick with these ancient drivers for now.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> That was on a E5-2670 v1. Its a decent 280x though (1150,1650). Its the only card I don't have underwater but seems to hold its own. I guess I'll stick with these ancient drivers for now.


I would too considering your getting about 8.1 - 8.3 minutes per WU!!!!!

Best time I've seen yet!

Best I've done is 8.7 minutes/wu. That was on a 7990 doing x2 on the 15.7.1 catalyst drivers. Currently averaging 8.7 on Blackhawk's 2 and 3 but it needs constant attention....

I don't think the 15.7.1 drivers are stable enough to run this consistently.... (I really need to test out those 14.9 drivers again)


----------



## 10esseeTony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> That was on a E5-2670 v1. Its a decent 280x though (1150,1650).......


Factory clocks on mine, 1020/1500.


----------



## 4thKor

Something that hasn't been mentioned is that 11 min per task per GPU (1056 mhz, 1.16v, 1500 mem) actually equates to 5 1/2 min per card on the 7990. That still makes these the top performers.


----------



## Finrond

Unfortunately I can't test running 2x at once with my 480s (because Windows 10). But my single task at once times are right around the 10 minute mark, 17.2.1 drivers.


----------



## bfromcolo

I get about 10 minutes on my 480 and 11 min on my 470. I tried running multiple tasks but the times were much worse, is that a Win 10 issue?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Something that hasn't been mentioned is that 11 min per task per GPU (1056 mhz, 1.16v, 1500 mem) actually equates to 5 1/2 min per card on the 7990. That still makes these the top performers.


Five and a half minutes per CARD????????

Ya lost me there...

I just can't understand the reference brother.

Best result I'm getting is 8 and 3/4 th's per WU running at 2 per GPU. but it's unstable at those speeds on a 7990 (mine at least but stable on a 7970) 9.5min per WU is the best stable time I can get.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I get about 10 minutes on my 480 and 11 min on my 470. I tried running multiple tasks but the times were much worse, is that a Win 10 issue?


From what I've read, yes. It may be just a windows problem in general (I know people are running 2x/GPU in linux) but I think it works in windows 7.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Five and a half minutes per CARD????????
> 
> Ya lost me there...
> 
> I just can't understand the reference brother.
> 
> Best result I'm getting is 8 and 3/4 th's per WU running at 2 per GPU. but it's unstable at those speeds on a 7990 (mine at least but stable on a 7970) 9.5min per WU is the best stable time I can get.


I'm running one of my dual card rigs with no config file. Thus four tasks at a time, one per GPU. I just watched one close out at 11:17. If each unit does the same then I'm closing two tasks per card in 11:17 or so. Thus divided by two is just under 5:40.

I think you're the one that pointed this out to me in Collatz.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> From what I've read, yes. It may be just a windows problem in general (I know people are running 2x/GPU in linux) but I think it works in windows 7.


Yup a Windows/Polaris thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm running one of my dual card rigs with no config file. Thus four tasks at a time, one per GPU. I just watched one close out at 11:17. If each unit does the same then I'm closing two tasks per card in 11:17 or so. Thus divided by two is just under 5:40.
> 
> I think you're the one that pointed this out to me in Collatz.


But a 7990 has 2 GPUs on 1 card so you've got to run 2 per card. You're not running 2x per GPU.

Edit: Up by 13mil.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> But a 7990 has 2 GPUs on 1 card so you've got to run 2 per card. You're not running 2x per GPU.


That's is correct. And since I am running two per card at 11:17 or so then my average time is time per task divided by two. Which is 5:40. Think about it


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Sounds reasonable enough. On average your 7990 is completing one unit every 5:40









But you cant say your card does a unit in 5:40


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Sounds reasonable enough. On average your 7990 is completing one unit every 5:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you cant say your card does a unit in 5:40


Why not?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Your unit completion time is 11:17

If you have two race cars strapped together that are both going 120mph, they are not collectively going 240mph.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Your unit completion time is 11:17
> 
> If you have two race cars strapped together that are both going 120mph, they are not collectively going 240mph.


Not at all the same thing.

Look at it this way. If I have a single GPU card running two tasks simultaneously in 11:17, then my average time per task is 5:40'ish. This is basically the same thing. There's no penalty for having two GPU's on one card.


----------



## k4m1k4z3




----------



## 4thKor

The bottom line is that a 7990 is still the best performer. It even bests the new 10XX's.

Here's another teaser. My other dual card rig is running three tasks per GPU in almost exactly 31 min per task. I'm running twelve with two cards, thus six per card. therefore if you divide 31 min by six (I'm completing six every 31 min) you get 5:12 per task average time.

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Finrond

You guys are both correct. 1 7990 GPU processor completes a task in 11ish, 1 7990 _CARD_ completes 2 tasks in 11ish or 5ish per WU. Or think of it as 1 7990 completes on average 1 task every 5m15s for each x16 pci-e slot used.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm running one of my dual card rigs with no config file. Thus four tasks at a time, one per GPU. I just watched one close out at 11:17. If each unit does the same then I'm closing two tasks per card in 11:17 or so. Thus divided by two is just under 5:40.
> 
> I think you're the one that pointed this out to me in Collatz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> That's is correct. And since I am running two per card at 11:17 or so then my average time is time per task divided by two. Which is 5:40. Think about it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Why not?


Simple answer...

Go to Device Manager> Open your Device List> open your Video Cards.

You will see four video cards listed. windows recognizes a 7990 as four distinct cards calling them 79xx series I believe.

Boinc reads them as separate cards also as does Afterburner. and the documentation from AMD states that they are two Tahiti XT's on a single PCB, essentially two 7970's on a single card crossfired together.

Boinc assigns a separate WU to each detected GPU as an individual. Have you noted that the two WU's will finish at two different times?

When your running two 7990's your running in quad mode four distinct GPU's, four distinct WU's, all ending at different times. Also that average Boinc is reporting is an amalgam of all four WU's so it cannot statistically be used as you are using it. Einstein as a project has it's issues as do all of them, but one of the neat things it does is the WU time reported to boinc is averaged in almost real time.

Which means the average reported in your boinc manager window is as of the last completed WU. Makes it easy to adjust your software as results are immediate.

Your talking about this machine 12517799 which is showing off the cuff about a 660-670 average time. that right in there for 11 minutes give or take running singly (1x)..... Your getting 4 WU's from two cards (4 individual GPU's) at approximally 11 minutes each..

I don't know where I might have confused you in the past, but i didn't mean to....

I would switch it to at least 2x. Your other machine, 12517390 is running 3x right around 1800 seconds per 3 WU's (30 minutes) a 180 second improvement in efficiency. That an extra WU every 9 WU's, 10 for the price of nine.

Even Einstein shows/lists them as individual tasks on individual GPU's.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> You guys are both correct. 1 7990 GPU processor completes a task in 11ish, 1 7990 _CARD_ completes 2 tasks in 11ish or 5ish per WU. Or think of it as 1 7990 completes on average 1 task every 5m15s for each x16 pci-e slot used.


Yes, philosophically this is correct. but the actual mechanics of it works the other way.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Why not?


Thats like saying 2x 1080s complete WUs in half the time since they can do 2x WUs at once.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Thats like saying 2x 1080s complete WUs in half the time since they can do 2x WUs at once.


The delineator is "_Cards_" as in PCIE slots, as compared to GPU's.

Yes a 7990 does two at a time in 11 minutes and a 1080 does one in 10ish or so. (I've got mine down to 9:45 to 9:10 per WU running 2x)

So in essence he is correct even though it mechanically doesn't work that way. The advantages of running a dual card.

BUT: it doesn't work that way on collatz, the 1080 is twice as fast as the Tahiti. which results in the 1080 being a little bit faster than the 7990.

BTW, we've pulled out to a 13.4 million lead in League 2 and a 4.4 million lead overall!!!

GO TEAM!


----------



## 4thKor

My point was simply that a single 7990 surpasses all other cards. And at a third of the cost (I've been picking them up for 250' ish). Granted they eat more power....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My point was simply that a single 7990 surpasses all other cards. And at a third of the cost (I've been picking them up for 250' ish). Granted they eat more power....


Point made brother Point Made!

I lost one two weeks ago, but had a spare in the closet. They are one hell of a crunchin card!......

They are what are holding off my upgrade to 1080's.....

Tough to beat them....


----------



## 10esseeTony

Awesome results 4thKor.

Well, what can I say, you are all killing it!







Very well done! I'm sure hoping you get out of our league next year so we have a better chance of leading over at AnandTech.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Awesome results 4thKor.
> 
> Well, what can I say, you are all killing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well done! I'm sure hoping you get out of our league next year so we have a better chance of leading over at AnandTech.


Recruit your folder's. That's where I came from. If you can convince them to try BOINC I think at least a few will be hooked, just like I am.


----------



## bfromcolo

Anyone running a RX-480 or 470 in Linux? Does this look right for the driver?

Sat 08 Apr 2017 11:01:06 PM UTC | | OpenCL: AMD/ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon (TM) RX 470 Graphics (driver version 2348.3, device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (2348.3),
Sat 08 Apr 2017 11:01:06 PM UTC | | OpenCL: AMD/ATI GPU 1: AMD Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics (driver version 2348.3, device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (2348.3),

I run the install for the driver based on AMDs instructions but it doesn't look like its installing properly. I am using a Live session with space allocated for persistence. But when I restart and look to see if the driver is there I get the following and I am not sure what its telling me.

[email protected] ~ $ dpkg -l amdgpu-pro
Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
| Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
|/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
||/ Name Version Architecture Description
+++-=============================-===================-===================-================================================================
ii amdgpu-pro 17.10-401251 amd64 Meta package to install amdgpu Pro components.

Edit - don't worry about it, I have had problems with my system restarting since installing a 480 last weekend. I have messed with drivers and various settings and only tried Linux to see if it would fail and it did. I removed the 480 and it has failed again, 3x in fact. I can only assume this means my main system has a power supply problem of something worse, and the timing with introducing the 480 is somehow a coincidence.


----------



## 4thKor

Hope you get it figured out. I've got a rig I've been having issues with and I think I've finally narrowed it down to the mobo. Random restarts in Linux and Windows. Deleted Linux (running a 7990) and still had issues. Swapped CPU's, PSU's, tested RAM, but still doing it. Wish I knew more about log files and such. Happens I guess, especially since we abuse hardware to a large degree.


----------



## bfromcolo

There is nothing in the log, just an unexpected power restart. It just restarts. Very frustrating and its my main system, still have to file taxes







I was able to run a Windows memory test successfully between crashes. Going to have to take another system offline to replace the power supply and see if things improve. I think the best power supply I have is a 550W XFX, probably have to go to one GPU too, but if it gets this back online thats OK. This power supply has been great for a couple years, its a beQuiet PowerZone 1000W modular unit I won on a [email protected] or BOINC event. Can't argue with the price, I wonder if I can RMA it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Recruit your folder's. That's where I came from. If you can convince them to try BOINC I think at least a few will be hooked, just like I am.


Yeah, but you also have a wall of rigs due to your dedication to distributed computing overall ^_^ You have a setup I wouldn't mind having one day (I want 256 threads of computing power and at least five gpus, with four of them running BOINC and one running [email protected] in the end), but I'll have to get the house first because no way would the condo management (or board) allow me to have electricians come in and upgrade the place to 100 or even 200 amp service from the current terrible 60 amp setup that if you google the name the first result is "replace due to possible house fire issue" or something like that (company went bankrupt in the '90's due to poor design)


----------



## bfromcolo

Got my Win system back online. I had an old Antec 650W Earthwatts laying around. Hopefully this was the problem. I have it up and running some Einstein now, so far so good. Now one of my system fans seems to be running at 1000000 rpm, its always something.

edit - the hovercraft noise from my case is the power supply


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, but you also have a wall of rigs due to your dedication to distributed computing overall ^_^ You have a setup I wouldn't mind having one day (I want 256 threads of computing power and at least five gpus, with four of them running BOINC and one running [email protected] in the end), but I'll have to get the house first because no way would the condo management (or board) allow me to have electricians come in and upgrade the place to 100 or even 200 amp service from the current terrible 60 amp setup that if you google the name the first result is "replace due to possible house fire issue" or something like that (company went bankrupt in the '90's due to poor design)


Just taking a guess, Is it Federal Pacific? I still have it in my house and I'm an electrician.


----------



## Egilman

in case anyone didn't notice, we took gold three hours ago.....

Good Job Team!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Just taking a guess, Is it Federal Pacific? I still have it in my house and I'm an electrician.


Yup! It hasn't burned the house down, but I have been able to trip the master breaker just with a deep fryer!









So can't wait to get into a proper house so I don't have to worry about running the microwave and coffee grinder at the same time...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> in case anyone didn't notice, we took gold three hours ago.....
> 
> Good Job Team!


SUCCESS!

Also, we are only about 40 million away from taking the #1 spot on Einstein in the marathon.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup! It hasn't burned the house down, but I have been able to trip the master breaker just with a deep fryer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can't wait to get into a proper house so I don't have to worry about running the microwave and coffee grinder at the same time...


the main concern is the Stab lok type.

I'm surprised your insurance company allows your condo board to keep that. The Federal Pacific company has gone out of business as well.

It's unreasonable for them to disallow an upgrade to 100A service. A 60A panel only is good for maybe 3-4 breakers (15-20A) and at least in the USA , the NEC code requires the bathroom and kitchen to have dedicated 20A ones.

edit: the specifics are Two (min) 20-amp circuits for kitchen countertop receptacles , One 20-amp circuit for the laundry receptacles (may not be needed if you don't have laundry facilities inside your condo), One 20-amp circuit for the bathroom receptacles

& A minimum of 100 Amp 3-wire service for a single-family dwelling unit. *NEC 230.79*


----------



## 4thKor

Just noticed the next Sprint starts in four days!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just noticed the next Sprint starts in four days!


Oh my - so soon.

Congratz to this team!

Team OCN - Let's do this


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> the main concern is the Stab lok type.
> 
> I'm surprised your insurance company allows your condo board to keep that. The Federal Pacific company has gone out of business as well.
> 
> It's unreasonable for them to disallow an upgrade to 100A service. A 60A panel only is good for maybe 3-4 breakers (15-20A) and at least in the USA , the NEC code requires the bathroom and kitchen to have dedicated 20A ones.
> 
> edit: the specifics are Two (min) 20-amp circuits for kitchen countertop receptacles , One 20-amp circuit for the laundry receptacles (may not be needed if you don't have laundry facilities inside your condo), One 20-amp circuit for the bathroom receptacles
> 
> & A minimum of 100 Amp 3-wire service for a single-family dwelling unit. *NEC 230.79*


Being a condo, it most likely isn't possible to upgrade the service since an increase in wire size to the panel would be required. I don't know how the condo is setup, but i'm guessing, to pull new wire, it would have to go through other tenet space. I doubt the wire is in conduit, and if it is, it would only be sized to the wire that's in it. The panel itself could easily be replaced with a new 60 amp panel, Square D would be my choice. A 60 amp panel handles more than 3-4 breakers. Though the panel is single phase there are 2 phases of 60 amps each, plus when doing a service calculation not all circuits are calculated at full load.


----------



## 4thKor

Insufficient power can be a real hassle. People don't realize that everything has to start with the incoming service. I've had clients want me to put 200 amp boxes in with just 100 coming in. Hard to make them understand that it won't work. Legally, anyway. I've seen things in this part of the country that would make your hair stand on end. I'm sure you've seen some "stuff" too though.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Congrats on the win guys! Very well done!

Thanks again for letting me hang out for a bit! And thanks to those who dropped by on AT's site to say hi, it certainly helped to widen our view a little, to remind us that we're all in this together, for science and for fun!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> the main concern is the Stab lok type.
> 
> I'm surprised your insurance company allows your condo board to keep that. The Federal Pacific company has gone out of business as well.
> 
> It's unreasonable for them to disallow an upgrade to 100A service. A 60A panel only is good for maybe 3-4 breakers (15-20A) and at least in the USA , the NEC code requires the bathroom and kitchen to have dedicated 20A ones.
> 
> edit: the specifics are Two (min) 20-amp circuits for kitchen countertop receptacles , One 20-amp circuit for the laundry receptacles (may not be needed if you don't have laundry facilities inside your condo), One 20-amp circuit for the bathroom receptacles
> 
> & A minimum of 100 Amp 3-wire service for a single-family dwelling unit. *NEC 230.79*


I suspect it has to do with the building being built in 1961, and winds up falling into grandfathered policies due to it having previously been rentals that were then converted to condos. As for our condo board, I have nothing nice to say so I won't. Condo management? Same thing, and I have a LOT of nasty things to say about them.

As for breakers, they have seven in total... Five 15A breakers (with some weird assumptions made for them, including one of the living room ones being shared across three separate plugs, and one of the kitchen ones being shared not only with one side of the "dining room" but also the fridge, and I think the kitchen lights too... And one that it's sole purpose is the outlet outside that I keep turned off), and a double breaker (30A) for the stove.

Hence why I want at least 100A service to the place, because I want each kitchen outlet on their own circuit, the fridge on it's own, and the two dining room ones being separate would be nice too. Oh right, and four independent ones in the living room, plus the bedroom being on it's own as well as the bathroom on it's own. Essentially, I want the entire place rewired, so it would just be easier to get a house.

Condo management won't even let us have access to our main breakers, as they're locked in the utility room, and if it happens to be tripped during an "inconvenient time" they expect you to wait upwards of a full day to have power turned back on to your suite. Did I mention they apparently only have one guy that can get into the utility room despite managing something like 600 buildings in the city?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Being a condo, it most likely isn't possible to upgrade the service since an increase in wire size to the panel would be required. I don't know how the condo is setup, but i'm guessing, to pull new wire, it would have to go through other tenet space. I doubt the wire is in conduit, and if it is, it would only be sized to the wire that's in it. The panel itself could easily be replaced with a new 60 amp panel, Square D would be my choice. A 60 amp panel handles more than 3-4 breakers. Though the panel is single phase there are 2 phases of 60 amps each, plus when doing a service calculation not all circuits are calculated at full load.


I suspect the wiring would probably have to go through at least one of my neighbours before reaching the utility room, but there's a slim chance it could be accessed via the laundry room... It would all depend on how it was built. No idea if conduit was used or not, as it's a wooden framed three story building that was completed back in 1961.

All I know is that I'd love to have a bit more flexibility with things, ESPECIALLY with having a dedicated circuit for my benching rig (see previous list of what I want to do for the electrical in my place in my reply to AlphaC). Dream home will have five or even six 20A circuits dedicated to my benching area simply because I want to be able to do 2-card SLI subzero benching and have the possibility of using a rotary phase exchange on at least one card and the CPU when not using "easier" methods of subzero benching like dry ice or LN2. In this place I'd be happy with just two circuits for such and then dedicated ones for the HTPC, and each gaming rig, but that's me being somewhat of a dreamer in the long run ^_^;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Insufficient power can be a real hassle. People don't realize that everything has to start with the incoming service. I've had clients want me to put 200 amp boxes in with just 100 coming in. Hard to make them understand that it won't work. Legally, anyway. I've seen things in this part of the country that would make your hair stand on end. I'm sure you've seen some "stuff" too though.


Yeah, it's soooooo annoyingly painful to have to try and balance things.... If I have the crock pot going, I turn BOINC off on my rig just so I'm "safe" when making coffee... And I don't even boil water and grind my beans at the same time as a "just in case" measure despite them being on different circuits.

tl;dr: Whoever did the electrical in my place originally made a LOT of assumptions back in the day. One person living in it, one television, and barely any accessories I swear.


----------



## 4thKor

People didn't use nearly as much power back then. 60 amps was standard residential service. I've worked on old houses that still had the ancient knob-and-tube wiring in service. Now THAT'S crazy!


----------



## AlphaC

If someone were to report something like that in the USA , you can expect there to be changes (i.e. replacements) implemented at the main breaker and at all branch circuits to each tenant, if there cannot be a 100A box at the branch you're on. If the building can't get insured then they're in deep trouble if anything goes wrong at all. Building code violations basically have a precedence over perceived "cost savings".

If the building doesn't have 100A service to each tenant then it is ridiculously under-powered for 2017. Obviously, if wire runs and conduit/ EMT pipe need to be replaced and boxes need to be updated then it's a "major capital improvement" write off. I've seen buildings from _1899_ with 100A service to each tenant, so it's possible if there is the adequate push for it to be done, whether it is legal (lawsuit against the building and/or housing dept. investigations) or an ultimatum (i.e. building insurance will not insure without changes and no property management company will deal with an uninsured multifamily building).

I suspect 4thKor means rural areas where the code is not nearly as stringent? Two or more 20A for kitchen area are since 1959 NEC code.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect it has to do with the building being built in 1961, and winds up falling into grandfathered policies due to it having previously been rentals that were then converted to condos. As for our condo board, I have nothing nice to say so I won't. Condo management? Same thing, and I have a LOT of nasty things to say about them.
> 
> As for breakers, they have seven in total... Five 15A breakers (with some weird assumptions made for them, including one of the living room ones being shared across three separate plugs, and one of the kitchen ones being shared not only with one side of the "dining room" but also the fridge, and I think the kitchen lights too... And one that it's sole purpose is the outlet outside that I keep turned off), and a double breaker (30A) for the stove.
> 
> Hence why I want at least 100A service to the place, because I want each kitchen outlet on their own circuit, the fridge on it's own, and the two dining room ones being separate would be nice too. Oh right, and four independent ones in the living room, plus the bedroom being on it's own as well as the bathroom on it's own. Essentially, I want the entire place rewired, so it would just be easier to get a house.
> 
> Condo management won't even let us have access to our main breakers, as they're locked in the utility room, and if it happens to be tripped during an "inconvenient time" they expect you to wait upwards of a full day to have power turned back on to your suite. Did I mention they apparently only have one guy that can get into the utility room despite managing something like 600 buildings in the city?
> I suspect the wiring would probably have to go through at least one of my neighbours before reaching the utility room, but there's a slim chance it could be accessed via the laundry room... It would all depend on how it was built. No idea if conduit was used or not, as it's a wooden framed three story building that was completed back in 1961.
> 
> All I know is that I'd love to have a bit more flexibility with things, ESPECIALLY with having a dedicated circuit for my benching rig (see previous list of what I want to do for the electrical in my place in my reply to AlphaC). Dream home will have five or even six 20A circuits dedicated to my benching area simply because I want to be able to do 2-card SLI subzero benching and have the possibility of using a rotary phase exchange on at least one card and the CPU when not using "easier" methods of subzero benching like dry ice or LN2. In this place I'd be happy with just two circuits for such and then dedicated ones for the HTPC, and each gaming rig, but that's me being somewhat of a dreamer in the long run ^_^;;;
> Yeah, it's soooooo annoyingly painful to have to try and balance things.... If I have the crock pot going, I turn BOINC off on my rig just so I'm "safe" when making coffee... And I don't even boil water and grind my beans at the same time as a "just in case" measure despite them being on different circuits.
> 
> tl;dr: Whoever did the electrical in my place originally made a LOT of assumptions back in the day. One person living in it, one television, and barely any accessories I swear.


Well back in 1961 the only things they would have had plugged in would be a TV, radio, vacuum cleaner, lights and small kitchen appliances.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> People didn't use nearly as much power back then. 60 amps was standard residential service. I've worked on old houses that still had the ancient knob-and-tube wiring in service. Now THAT'S crazy!


Yeah, friends of my mother had a late 1800's house that had knob and tube, the stuff from the early '20's (don't remember what it was), as well as aluminum AND copper wiring... Took them a full year to rewire everything.

And yeah, in the '60's things definitely were a lot different, but such is life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Well back in 1961 the only things they would have had plugged in would be a TV, radio, vacuum cleaner, lights and small kitchen appliances.


Yup.... That and a fridge. I just wish the electrical would have been updated. But oh well, we're hoping for a house in the soonTM future (aka it's been bumped another 3-4 years while we take care of a bunch of the rest of the "we really should do" list).

I also want CAT6 wiring throughout the house, but I'm a nutball that's wanted that in his dream home for over twenty-five years.... Aka despite improvements, I still refuse to trust wireless technology. Then again, while it's useful, when you're dealing with critical things (playing as a healer or tank in an MMO, streaming audio to the internet, using a central NAS in one's network (we haven't done this yet, but it's in the plans)...) you want the least amount of latency as well as fewest packet dropouts, so I guess it isn't conspiracy levels of paranoia with one's setup


----------



## Egilman

We still have a couple of old houses out here that haven't been touched since they were built, still knob & tube, cloth covered where it goes into the walls uncovered in the attic spaces. Also has those funky twist light switches.

Museums now, no one lives in them anymore and they do a display on the electrical systems used during the turn of the century (1899-1900) there is an old guy that comes in to maintain it for the museum. I guess as long as they do not alter it (the building or wiring) in any way it still good to go. (they don't use it for anything but lighting now)

The thing that gets me is seeing the lead pipes for water feed into the house. Not one inch of copper/plastic to be seen other than the wires and bakelite plugins.

Wonder we didn't burn more houses down than we did.


----------



## 4thKor

I re-wired a house in Miami, OK a couple of years that still had knob and tube in use in the upstairs. The rest of the electrical had been upgraded to handle appliances, a large HVAC unit, etc. The house had been in the same family since it was built, so no city inspection had ever been done. It was quite a mess. In those days the idea of circuit capacity was non-existent. Fortunately I was able to use an old fireplace chimney for a wire run, so it wasn't too bad to do. The owner decided something needed done when her teenage daughter literally killed all the power to two bedrooms and the bathroom running a blow dryer. Melted the wiring right in half. It was a wonder they didn't burn the place down. And a lot of these old country houses around here were built by owners that didn't know what they were doing. I do respect the fact that they were able to put a roof over their family's heads, as a lot of these are Depression Era. They didn't realize the chances they were taking. But that is exactly why codes were put into place. Most of my remodel's entail at least some degree of upgrading the electrical.


----------



## Egilman

I could always tell a homeowner's modifications from a licensed electricians work, they always seem to have their blacks and whites reversed...

And god forbid they come across a red wire....


----------



## Egilman

Five more hours before the next sprint project is announced.....

Wonder which one it will be?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am letting my work queues empty out now until they announce the next project.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Five more hours before the next sprint project is announced.....
> 
> Wonder which one it will be?


My guess is that it will be a CPU project, if so, maybe we can beat Team Anandtech this time


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I am letting my work queues empty out now until they announce the next project.


Guess I will do the same, see if I can actually build up a bunker this time around. Although some of these CSG tasks on my old server will probably still be running even after the Sprint is over.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I am letting my work queues empty out now until they announce the next project.


I probably should have done that myself, especially since I'm currently running a two day queue *laughs nervously*


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> My guess is that it will be a CPU project, if so, maybe we can beat Team Anandtech this time


And if we don't i'm sure Tony will let us know about it...









Edit: Spelling is garbage today.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> And if we don't i'm sure Tony will lets us know about it...


Then we'll have to beat them out of the gates and hold that lead this time ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

Third sprint is: [email protected]

Let's start this show


----------



## 4thKor

No tasks available. Figures.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Every competition seems to have a phase like this it seems. Here's hoping more tasks become available very very soon.


----------



## 4thKor

I've got 160 cores patiently (maybe not so!) waiting.


----------



## Egilman

22 cores here, got one when I first started it up on the first machine, now nothing....

Oh well I guess we will get them when we get them...


----------



## emoga

Dropped 749 tasks....hopefully they go to our team


----------



## Egilman

I got about 250 of them split on Haf II and Blackhawk 2


----------



## 4thKor

I finally got 41 tasks. Just half of what one rig will do.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Anyone got any good scripts? This is getting annoying being unable to acquire any work units.


----------



## 4thKor

The AnandTech forum mentioned no more tasks until after Easter. Doesn't make much sense though. Surely these guys know about the FormulaBOINC contest.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> The AnandTech forum mentioned no more tasks until after Easter. Doesn't make much sense though. Surely these guys know about the FormulaBOINC contest.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm loaded up now! 160 running and a bunch waiting.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I managed to secure 190 tasks. Now the biggest trick is figuring out how to make the hosts file properly apply to it...


----------



## Egilman

While personally not liking the bunkering aspect of these projects, (I just like a straightforward race, which is probably cause I have the fastest car on the track GPU wise) I'll have to learn about this bunkering stuff.

So aside from just having a full cache and shutting down the network, how does one properly go about bunkering?

Kneed to know kinda stuff....


----------



## 4thKor

Me too. I've been googling and there's as many opinions and methods as there are cruncher's!

I just shut the network off. I'll turn it back on tomorrow. Since this is all these rigs are running that's the simplest thing to do. I think.


----------



## mmonnin

There isn't much time to do bunkering since its announced the day before but you can do a couple of things.
Shut off networking in Boinc Manager
Add the projects server to the hosts file so other GPU tasks can still run if CPU project.
Setup multiple HDDs for more work.
Setup multiple Boinc Managers to get more work.


----------



## 4thKor

I've intended on setting up multiple HDD's for the servers. I've got about two dozen. Just haven't done it yet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I wound up going with shutting down networking in BOINC, as blocking the main URL in the hosts file didn't seem to work. Oh well, it's still a decent amount of work to chew through either way ^_^


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I wound up going with shutting down networking in BOINC, as blocking the main URL in the hosts file didn't seem to work. Oh well, it's still a decent amount of work to chew through either way ^_^


I had no luck either. The client_state.xml says its

Code:



Code:


numberfields.asu.edu/NumberFields_cgi/file_upload_handler/

but that's not working. Definitely need a thread that lists all the projects upload servers for times like these. Maybe I'll do that one of these days if no one beats me to it.


----------



## Egilman

Well shutting down the network I've already figured out, and done.

This is my issue i have 20 GPU'S running a combination of Collatz and MW and they will easily chomp their way through what the projects allow as a cache in a couple of hours.

I would like them to keep on crunchin away while the CPU project bunkers....

Anyways to make that happen and if so, how does one go about it.

In detail please,

Brothers and sisters, if I have to research it I'll eventually get it, but it will be too late for this race....

I'm not going to allow the GPU's to run dry.....

So please if someone knows and can specifically explain, It would be greatly appreciated....

Thank you.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Well shutting down the network I've already figured out, and done.
> 
> This is my issue i have 20 GPU'S running a combination of Collatz and MW and they will easily chomp their way through what the projects allow as a cache in a couple of hours.
> 
> I would like them to keep on crunchin away while the CPU project bunkers....
> 
> Anyways to make that happen and if so, how does one go about it.
> 
> In detail please,
> 
> Brothers and sisters, if I have to research it I'll eventually get it, but it will be too late for this race....
> 
> I'm not going to allow the GPU's to run dry.....
> 
> So please if someone knows and can specifically explain, It would be greatly appreciated....
> 
> Thank you.


The proper way is with the correct upload server url in the hosts file...which no one seems to know.

The ghetto way is to set your upload rate to 0.01 and and turn on network communication long enough to download the desired tasks.


----------



## 10esseeTony

You guys have me scared so I dusted off an old box, but some of the newly generated tasks are only taking 2 seconds. Boo. Anyone else seeing this? I might need to put the dust back on that unit.


----------



## mmonnin

Some are 2 seconds, some are longer.

How about this URL in the scheduler xml file

Code:



Code:


https://numberfields.asu.edu/NumberFields_cgi/cgi


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> You guys have me scared so I dusted off an old box, but some of the newly generated tasks are only taking 2 seconds. Boo. Anyone else seeing this? I might need to put the dust back on that unit.


Don't make me dust off my own rigs. Got a suuuuuuuuuper powerful... ...... ..........Athlon64 X2 7750+ collecting dust... Same with a 3770k come to think of it.

Suuuuuuuuuper powerful Athlon64!







(I also have old "classics" like an E1200 but that's just fun for boints on the 'bot...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I wound up going with shutting down networking in BOINC, as blocking the main URL in the hosts file didn't seem to work. Oh well, it's still a decent amount of work to chew through either way ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> I had no luck either. The client_state.xml says its
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> numberfields.asu.edu/NumberFields_cgi/file_upload_handler/
> 
> but that's not working. Definitely need a thread that lists all the projects upload servers for times like these. Maybe I'll do that one of these days if no one beats me to it.
Click to expand...

The numberfields address is an alias for: mimas.la.asu.edu with an IP adress of 129.219.51.76. I haven't tested that or dug any deeper to find the upload url.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Don't make me dust off my own rigs. Got a suuuuuuuuuper powerful... ...... ..........Athlon64 X2 7750+ collecting dust... Same with a 3770k come to think of it.
> 
> Suuuuuuuuuper powerful Athlon64!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I also have old "classics" like an E1200 but that's just fun for boints on the 'bot...


I warn you sir! My Duron 700 is overclocked to 900! I will NOT hesitate to use it if you persist in this escalation! Well.... as long as I can find an old VGA monitor cable around here somewhere that is....


----------



## 4thKor

I found this guide on bunkering. Seems to be very detailed.

https://www.tsbt.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2092


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I warn you sir! My Duron 700 is overclocked to 900! I will NOT hesitate to use it if you persist in this escalation! Well.... as long as I can find an old VGA monitor cable around here somewhere that is....


Oooh heavy artillery. I don't have anything to trump that, my E1200 is my slowest (and lowest end) processor ^_^

I do have one socket 370 Celeron, but I've no idea what it is (aka can't remember)


----------



## bfromcolo

Got to love these 2s work units for 0 pts. Got 20 cores on number fields now, but didn't have time to mess around with bunkering since I had to head to work.


----------



## tictoc

I don't think I've had too many of those baby tasks. I did burn through a bunch of tasks last night, so some of them must have been the 2 second tasks.


----------



## lanofsong

5hrs to start


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I warn you sir! My Duron 700 is overclocked to 900! I will NOT hesitate to use it if you persist in this escalation! Well.... as long as I can find an old VGA monitor cable around here somewhere that is....


Don't make me bust out my old Pentium Pro


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I found this guide on bunkering. Seems to be very detailed.
> 
> https://www.tsbt.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2092


Thank you my friend, exactly what I was looking for and couldn't find...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Don't make me bust out my old Pentium Pro


Oooohhhhh...

And here I was thinking about whippin out my Pentium II...... (but if I dig deep in the hidden corners of the closet I believe I still have an 8088)


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Oooohhhhh...
> 
> And here I was thinking about whippin out my Pentium II...... (but if I dig deep in the hidden corners of the closet I believe I still have an 8088)


I've got an Osborne 1 in the attic, but i don't know if there is a version of BOINC that runs on CP/M.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I've got an Osborne 1 in the attic, but i don't know if there is a version of BOINC that runs on CP/M.


I don't know of any either, and if I still had my TRS 80 (sold it ten years ago) I'd drag it out.....


----------



## lanofsong

Almost time


----------



## 10esseeTony

Pffft, you guys and your fancy 'old' computers. Bring them into the fight, and I'll find the pair of ab-uh-cuss-cuss-us, you know the abacus-cuss us, dang it the slide rule and my old Casio calculator watch!


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Oooohhhhh...
> 
> And here I was thinking about whippin out my Pentium II...... (but if I dig deep in the hidden corners of the closet I believe I still have an 8088)


An 8088 was the first computer that was all mine. Oldest I still have is an Athlon Xp 2000. My 8088, 80286, Pentium and Pentium III hit the dumpster long ago.


----------



## 4thKor

Released my torrent. Look's like they'll be uploading for awhile.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Looks like the scoring is time based. That old system that each of us seems to have might actually be useful for this race, lol, about 100 points for every 4850 seconds of your time.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Ok, who's still holding on to their cache? You guys. So sneaky.


----------



## 4thKor

Doubt if any of mine have counted yet. I hope, anyway. Points are a little discouraging!


----------



## 10esseeTony

267 valid versus 410 valid, did you start both machines at about the same time 4thKor? They were counted I'm afraid, as they validated 18 minutes or more prior to the first FB update.

I simply don't care for the scoring system. Everyone gets a 'participation medal.' I guess that is a sensible scoring system regarding encouraging people with older CPU's to participate, but, well, that's just wasting electricity with all the more efficient systems out there. (my opinion of course)


----------



## lanofsong

Almost 700 units uploaded -







(of course there would be a few 2 second units in there)

OCN FTW - Let's do this


----------



## 4thKor

I may shut these down in the morning. I'll see what tonight brings points-wise. No satisfaction quotient for power used.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I may shut these down in the morning. I'll see what tonight brings points-wise. No satisfaction quotient for power used.


You have contributed over 100K today which maybe most of OCN's points so far. Also, this would put you at third top producer based on http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=users&proj=num&sort=yesterday

Don't be to hard on yourself or your rigs - Awesome stuff so far









Together we are OCN!


----------



## mmonnin

From the Numberfields admin:
Quote:


> Just a heads up...
> WUs with a name like sf3_DS-12x271 average about 12 hours on my 3.6 GHz core i7.
> The other WUs are more reasonable, averaging between 1.5 and 3 hours depending on the batch.
> and you will probably notice the occasional quickie at just a few seconds.


I have a bunch of the long ones atm.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I may shut these down in the morning. I'll see what tonight brings points-wise. No satisfaction quotient for power used.


Every project has different point values for time spent. You can't really compare any two projects. I like the run projects based on the science they are doing, or if we are in a competition!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Every project has different point values for time spent. You can't really compare any two projects. I like the run projects based on the science they are doing, or if we are in a competition!


Yup, not every project is like collatz or moo, especially the CPU projects. This one is pretty decent for BOINC CPU projects actually. There are plenty lower PPD projects.


----------



## 4thKor

But I wanted to rule the world!


----------



## lanofsong

oooh - look who surged into the lead


----------



## 4thKor

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!


Make it Rain 4thKor - make it rain!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Ok, who's still holding on to their cache? You guys. So sneaky.


I hadn't because I just got home. Being short two drivers at work means office staff get to go home early (half an hour early) while the delivery drivers who want to ensure our next day reputation wind up staying out for an extra hour. Oh well, overtime is always nice ^_^


----------



## Egilman

Well I just got home and threw my little bit into the pile.... not much but it helps....


----------



## 10esseeTony

That's it. I'm firing up the Timex Sinclaire 1000.







Well, I have to go buy fresh "D" batteries for the mono cassette recorder first, but then it's on!


----------



## tictoc

I just released a few completed tasks.


----------



## 4thKor

I still have a third DL-580 with quad X7560's for reserves. 64 more processors.


----------



## bfromcolo

Must have had a power event at home while I was at work, or something is borked with my server, had to restart it but it is going again.


----------



## 4thKor

My DL-580's have been crunching on some very long tasks that are almost done. Haven't actually counted, but I'd say 100 if not more. Hopefully points will increase dramatically in the next few hours.


----------



## mmonnin

OCN passed 2 teams in NumberFields since the event started! We gave The Knights Who Say Ni! a good flesh wound for sure.


----------



## 10esseeTony

You may begin planning your victory party. We're tapped out over here, trying to keep our place in the ongoing PrimeGrid race as well. ( pffft. Math races. When do we get to do some *science*? )

I was saving a bit of a bunker to surprise you, but the surprise was mine this morning when I saw how your points had climbed overnight. Sigh.

Well done! But keep an eye on OcUK, they apparently have untapped resources that they are actively recruiting, and there is just enough time left for an upset.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My DL-580's have been crunching on some very long tasks that are almost done. Haven't actually counted, but I'd say 100 if not more. Hopefully points will increase dramatically in the next few hours.


Wow - you doubled your production from your 1st day











Excellent work so far Boinc'ers


----------



## 4thKor

Seems Team AnandTech is doing some heavy recruiting and the gap is closing! We need some more people on [email protected]!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> You may begin planning your victory party. We're tapped out over here, trying to keep our place in the ongoing PrimeGrid race as well. ( pffft. Math races. When do we get to do some *science*? )
> 
> I was saving a bit of a bunker to surprise you, but the surprise was mine this morning when I saw how your points had climbed overnight. Sigh.
> 
> Well done! But keep an eye on OcUK, they apparently have untapped resources that they are actively recruiting, and there is just enough time left for an upset.


Tapped out?









You guys are definitely up to something, and I know what it is!


----------



## 10esseeTony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Tapped out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are definitely up to something, and I know what it is!


Yeah, well that was 32 hours ago give or take. We had a surprise 24 hour donation (now expired) from all one of our Folders since then, and the SETI guru is still star gazing I guess. We'd been gaining about 5k an hour on both you and OcUK. EDIT: Currently shows he still has tasks in progress, but he sounded like he was bailing on us in his last post. Not sure.//EDIT

The only surprise we have for you that I know of is that I finally found a MB/CPU/RAM I'd been looking for, under my daughter's bed of all places, and placed it into service recently.


----------



## lanofsong

Watch for OcUK - this team is surging


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Wow - you doubled your production from your 1st day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent work so far Boinc'ers


Whoooo, I made it into the screenshot!

As for added grunt I just might have to try and find a normal "everything works as it should" Windows 7 install and slap that onto my benching rig. Not happening tonight though, I'm just way too tired.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Pretty rude of OcUK to drop a MOAB on an unsuspecting AnandTech on a Easter weekend.









Watch your six.


----------



## 4thKor

These guys aren't messin' around!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

We just got passed


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's an interesting way to time your bunker... Just drop it down on the last day, instead of the so called "tradition" of slamming it down o nthe table in the first six or so hours.


----------



## mmonnin

They've been gaining on us. They did 230k more than OCN yesterday.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ahhhhhh, I see. Either way, wonder where all the heat came from them ^_^


----------



## 10esseeTony

Well, that was an unexpected end result. Someone here forget to release a bunker on time?

You still have a comfortable lead in the Marathon, so there's that.

OcUK came outta nowhere. I still can't figure out who joined in/dumped, as their team member list didn't grow significantly, and the recent average for everyone was...well, average.

I would say good race, but I'm exhausted from it. lol. I get a bit into it I guess, and the suspense was heavy the last 24 hours.

See ya on the 26th.

Tony.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Well, that was an unexpected end result. Someone here forget to release a bunker on time?
> 
> You still have a comfortable lead in the Marathon, so there's that.
> 
> OcUK came outta nowhere. I still can't figure out who joined in/dumped, as their team member list didn't grow significantly, and the recent average for everyone was...well, average.
> 
> I would say good race, but I'm exhausted from it. lol. I get a bit into it I guess, and the suspense was heavy the last 24 hours.
> 
> See ya on the 26th.
> 
> Tony.


The result didn't surprise me at all. We didn't bring that much power/heat to it....

What surprised me was the good initial dump on our part, I thought we were toast with the kinda late semi start and small number of participants. But that was a good start...

Long haul for the sprints, I would expect to see enthusiasm wane as the season goes on.... Especially if it does a lot of CPU projects like it looks like it has to... Not criticizing mind you, just a realistic look at the ideal of a formula race type of thing....

But hey it's something to do.....


----------



## 4thKor

The CPU projects give me a chance to use these power hungry DL-580's, which I enjoy on occasion. Plus I've picked up a new bunkering tactic.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Well, that was an unexpected end result. Someone here forget to release a bunker on time?
> 
> You still have a comfortable lead in the Marathon, so there's that.
> 
> OcUK came outta nowhere. I still can't figure out who joined in/dumped, as their team member list didn't grow significantly, and the recent average for everyone was...well, average.
> 
> I would say good race, but I'm exhausted from it. lol. I get a bit into it I guess, and the suspense was heavy the last 24 hours.
> 
> See ya on the 26th.
> 
> Tony.


Nice bomb at the end









Congrats to you and your team. It was fun.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Well, that was an unexpected end result. Someone here forget to release a bunker on time?
> 
> You still have a comfortable lead in the Marathon, so there's that.
> 
> OcUK came outta nowhere. I still can't figure out who joined in/dumped, as their team member list didn't grow significantly, and the recent average for everyone was...well, average.
> 
> I would say good race, but I'm exhausted from it. lol. I get a bit into it I guess, and the suspense was heavy the last 24 hours.
> 
> See ya on the 26th.
> 
> Tony.


Free-DC shows new members and adding up the last 2-3 days shows that over half their team is new:

Members joining Today
Xez joins as new
Senture joins as new
Texas_Connection joins as new
FatRakoon joins as new
10 new members since the 13th out of 17 total.

ozaudio 151k today, 11k yesterday.
colinmcr 114k today 21k yesterday.
2 others 140k plus and 90k the prior days.

They had just had some miss a day or two.


----------



## Finrond

Anyone want to run a couple lattice tasks, see if we can grab first place?



BE WARNED: Lattice tasks have HUGE memory requirements (10GB) and take a very long time to complete (many days).

I've got 4 going on my E5645 rig and one on my home desktop (i5 2500k).


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Anyone want to run a couple lattice tasks, see if we can grab first place?


Done.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Anyone want to run a couple lattice tasks, see if we can grab first place?
> 
> 
> 
> BE WARNED: Lattice tasks have HUGE memory requirements (10GB) and take a very long time to complete (many days).
> 
> I've got 4 going on my E5645 rig and one on my home desktop (i5 2500k).


I will also run a few tasks. Recently I haven't seen any of the really large tasks. The last giant tasks I saw were completed by @Tex1954, and there is a thread over on the Lattice forums about those monsters.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I will also run a few tasks. Recently I haven't seen any of the really large tasks. The last giant tasks I saw were completed by @Tex1954, and there is a thread over on the Lattice forums about those monsters.


Ya I think he had a few that ran for several months iirc?

The ones I have on the E5645 have been going for about 5.5 days so far, one looks like it might finish in the next two days, the others a little longer.


----------



## tictoc

You may be running some of those monsters. From what I recall the progress bar wasn't very accurate, but hopefully Tex will chime in on those tasks. It is a pretty awesome test of stability to complete any task that takes more than 24 hours.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> You may be running some of those monsters. From what I recall the progress bar wasn't very accurate, but hopefully Tex will chime in on those tasks. It is a pretty awesome test of stability to complete any task that takes more than 24 hours.


Yes, the progress bar does seem to jump forward in sporadic increments. The two tasks near 50% have been there for a couple days I think. The other two had the same pause but it was much shorter.


----------



## 4thKor

I would think these DL-580's would do OK on this. 64gb memory. Of course with 80 c/t's that might be an issue.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I would think these DL-580's would do OK on this. 64gb memory. Of course with 80 c/t's that might be an issue.


If the huge tasks are all that is in the queue, you would want to limit it to no more than 3-4 tasks with "only" 64 gigs of memory.









*Edit* The perfect rig for those big tasks is a highly clocked i5 with 32-64GB of memory. That way you can crunch them as fast as possible, and not worry about cores sitting idle while they run.


----------



## 4thKor

Is there a way to dedicate a whole CPU to a task? As in the whole thing?


----------



## mmonnin

Na, that project is BS. They were sending out WUs that were less than 5 seconds and now ones that can't be completed before the deadline. No admin ever responds to their forums. Supposedly some units actually complete but some do not. WUs race to 5% pretty quick and then progress VERRRY slowly after that. If it doesn't get past 6% in a few hours, dump it as it won't complete.

I am surprised its actually in Formula Boinc as points are so low.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is there a way to dedicate a whole CPU to a task? As in the whole thing?


Unless there is a mult-threaded app for the project there is no way to use all the cores for a single task. Generally speaking most BOINC projects are single threaded tasks. The best you can do is turn-off hyperthreading, so that you use a whole core per task.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Unless there is a mult-threaded app for the project there is no way to use all the cores for a single task. Generally speaking most BOINC projects are single threaded tasks. The best you can do is turn-off hyperthreading, so that you use a whole core per task.


You can, however, limit the number of concurrent tasks to 1 using an app_config file.


----------



## tictoc

I am rolling with two tasks for now, and if these guys actually run to completion, then I will bump it up to six.


----------



## 4thKor

I let a few download and they went to 5% and stopped. I shut it down.


----------



## mmonnin

Here is one of my tasks that I let run for 335k seconds before dumping it. Too many errors for that WU. Most errored out in a few seconds.
http://boinc.umiacs.umd.edu/workunit.php?wuid=5162835

I'd like to support the project but its not run very well at all.


----------



## tictoc

It is hit and miss on the management side. For as long as I can remember there has been sporadic bursts of activity from the admins, and then they will go MIA for a bit. So far I have completed one task that ran for 14 seconds, and was was worth .10 points.









Currently crunching two tasks. One of them is at 44% completion and the other is sitting at 5%. I'm just going to let them go over night, and see what happens.


----------



## Finrond

The longer ones do sit at 5% for a while, usually you will see RAM usage increase from ~1GB -> 5-8GB during that time, then the progress bar will start moving again. I think mine took well over and hour to move off 5%.


----------



## emoga

Here's my experience.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Anyone want to run a couple lattice tasks, see if we can grab first place?
> 
> BE WARNED: Lattice tasks have HUGE memory requirements (10GB) and take a very long time to complete (many days).
> 
> I've got 4 going on my E5645 rig and one on my home desktop (i5 2500k).


I was actually researching some on what they are actually trying to accomplish. There hasn't been a formal research presentation on this project in half a decade and minor research papers in two years.

There are actually a number of bad WU's floating around that will never finish and have been known about for over a decade and are still floating around. they take thousands of hours of reurces before one comes to the conclusion that they will not finish and aborts them, so they never go through the error process and never get killed by the project.

Add the fact that the WU's are gigantic in the first place, with little if any administration interaction with the contributors, is a combination that says I don't need the aggravations.

Good luck, it is a daunting proposition, I understand, but no, I have enough time under my belt where watching paint dry is more entertaining and no one needs my help in that department I'm sure, we have all done our share...

Thank you for the invitation, but I shall pass.......


----------



## tictoc

After the couple of short tasks finished, I am now running two tasks that did move up from the 5% after about 65 minutes or so. Currently one task is using 9.9GB of memory and the other is at 7.1GB. I just increased to 4 tasks, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Here's my experience.


Check the wingman on the 2nd one if it has been aborted before or timed out. That one isn't going anywhere.


----------



## tictoc

I decided to roll the dice on Lattice, since their server loaded me up with 900 tasks.









I am currently running fifteen tasks, and none of them have gotten stuck at 5%. There is a bit of a stagger since I slowly added more tasks, but they all seem to be progressing. I could probably add one more, but I want to make sure I don't run up against a wall on my memory.

The only outlier is the second task I started. It has not progressed at the same rate as the other tasks, it is using more memory, and is just barely creeping along.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I decided to roll the dice on Lattice, since their server loaded me up with 900 tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently running fifteen tasks, and none of them have gotten stuck at 5%. There is a bit of a stagger since I slowly added more tasks, but they all seem to be progressing. I could probably add one more, but I want to make sure I don't run up against a wall on my memory.
> 
> The only outlier is the second task I started. It has not progressed at the same rate as the other tasks, it is using more memory, and is just barely creeping along.


Oh damn son! Thats a lot of tasks! Are those all on one computer? Because thats is one heck of a monster (at least 128GB of RAM?) Ya the server will load you up with too many tasks because the default runtime on those is like 12 hours or something even though it may be more like a week. Keep cruncing on the slow ones, they will progress eventually. I had 2 that were stuck right around 50% for 4 days, they lept forward sometime this morning.


----------



## tictoc

That's all in one rig with 128GB of RAM. I have some other things running, so right now I have 14.5 GB of RAM free.


----------



## Finrond

Wooo! Had my first lattice project WU complete. 245,730 seconds on an i5 2500K @ 4.5ghz. 2033 points.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Wooo! Had my first lattice project WU complete. 245,730 seconds on an i5 2500K @ 4.5ghz. 2033 points.


So there is a light at the end of the tunnel









I had a couple that were estimated at 18 days after they passed the 5% milestone...I have patience...but that requires @Tex1954 level patience.

But we should take first place pretty soon


----------



## Finrond

Debating whether or not to start another WU on this computer...


----------



## Diffident

I gave up on Lattice months ago. The uncertainty of when a task will complete or if it will ever complete at all is too much for me.


----------



## tictoc

Mine are still going "strong". Progress bar is moving forward, but days to completion is getting longer.









First batch is almost at 50%, except for one task, which has crawled to 14% and 18 days to completion.


----------



## bfromcolo

4/20/2017 7:05:40 PM | The Lattice Project | Server error: feeder not running

Well I tried to add it, hopefully I can get some going soon.

Edit - well the error message has changed, maybe that's progress.

4/20/2017 8:01:02 PM | The Lattice Project | Scheduler request failed: Error 403


----------



## Finrond

Finished a WU yesterday on the E5645, 8days 16hours 24 minutes. Just need the server to get fixed so I can report it.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Wooo! Had my first lattice project WU complete. 245,730 seconds on an i5 2500K @ 4.5ghz. 2033 points.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Finished a WU yesterday on the E5645, 8days 16hours 24 minutes. Just need the server to get fixed so I can report it.


I think you broke the server with that 1st unit









I am running this project on my Opteron - ughhhh, still at 5% after 2days


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I think you broke the server with that 1st unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running this project on my Opteron - ughhhh, still at 5% after 2days


Server is back up and running. My second unit was not as good as the first, 750,255 seconds, 1008 points.


----------



## Finrond

All 4 tasks I was running on the E5645 have completed. One went past the deadline and was marked Timed out - No response until it finished running, and I did get credit for it. Over 1 million seconds for ~1000 points is pretty brutal though haha.

Guess that's enough lattice until the pentathlon!


----------



## tictoc

I have eight tasks that should be finishing up in the next day or so. The ETA is actually going down now instead of up.









The other tasks are a mixed bag that I have no idea when they will finish. I am pretty sure that one of them is stuck, but since it is so much different than the others, in terms of run-time and memory usage, I'm going to let it run and see what happens.


----------



## lanofsong

Hmmm - Do you think it will be a GPU project for the next sprint? Collatz maybe







- only 2 days to go before the project is revealed.


----------



## tictoc

No idea, but it will be a nice warm-up for the Pentathlon.


----------



## bfromcolo

Some weeks you just accomplish nothing. Between moving parts around and trying to figure out just how much memory one work unit could consume, this has been one of those weeks.


----------



## tictoc

We moved up into first in Lattices.









I posted points for two of my tasks earlier, and another one will be in the next update. Average run-time of the three tasks was about 595k seconds and 1250 points each. I wouldn't mind keeping a few of these going, but the server threw so many tasks at me before, that I am leery of turning it back on.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> We moved up into first in Lattices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted points for two of my tasks earlier, and another one will be in the next update. Average run-time of the three tasks was about 595k seconds and 1250 points each. I wouldn't mind keeping a few of these going, but the server threw so many tasks at me before, that I am leery of turning it back on.


You could set your work queue to like.. .25 days or something, allow it to grabs tasks once, hit no new work and then return your work queue to whatever you keep it at.


----------



## mmonnin

I've been keeping mine low anyway with the Pentathlon coming up. Gotta start bunkering right away.


----------



## bfromcolo

I can hardly believe I haven't cancelled these yet. My server has 24G of memory and these two Lattice Project tasks are using 20G. They don't appear to be going anywhere, is something magic going to happen? Once we know the Pentathlon projects these are probably history.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I can hardly believe I haven't cancelled these yet. My server has 24G of memory and these two Lattice Project tasks are using 20G. They don't appear to be going anywhere, is something magic going to happen? Once we know the Pentathlon projects these are probably history.


Those bottom two probably aren't going anywhere. Those are the ones that barely move past 5%. Checking your WUs they haven't been completed by anyone else yet but haven't been worked on very long.

http://boinc.umiacs.umd.edu/workunit.php?wuid=5111555
http://boinc.umiacs.umd.edu/workunit.php?wuid=5112336


----------



## 4thKor

I tried to snag a Lattice task, but they're out of work. I dropped 16 gig in my Fury X rig running MilkyWay and CPU usage is minimal. I would like to see if I could get a good one and help us stay on top.


----------



## 4thKor

Next project will be announced tomorrow. Hope it's a good one! We need to spank AnandTech this time.


----------



## mmonnin

Hmm I'll wind down these long CSG tasks and let the 2P go to the backup project, WCG, which are quick.


----------



## emoga

Might be down a rig or two for the bunker, but they should be up after the countdown begins.

Have to do some maintenance before the pentathlon starts...and get a couple more gpus under water.


----------



## Finrond

For giggles I calculated how many points we would have if we were in league 1. The result: 223, or just around 7th - 8th place depending on if we knocked planet 3d now down a couple positions along the way.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Yes, we will have quite a challenge next year








Better start building more rigs


----------



## emoga

Speaking of points...we have a lot to gain from primaboinca. I've been crunching it a little and moved the team up a couple spots, but we could gain an easy 6+ points if a few people throw a couple cores at it. Workunits are around 2.5 hrs.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> For giggles I calculated how many points we would have if we were in league 1. The result: 223, or just around 7th - 8th place depending on if we knocked planet 3d now down a couple positions along the way.


Last year we ended the year in 9th, which was our best finish ever, with 115 points. We just need to kick our BOINC Editor in the rear, and get him to recruit 100 or so more crunchers for the team.


----------



## bfromcolo

What does Formula Boinc do during the Pentathlon? One of these is at the same time. 05/11/2017 22:00 (UTC) - 05/14/2017 21:59 Hopefully they just use the marathon result.


----------



## tictoc

I assume the stats are automated, so whatever project is selected, Formula BOINC will just use the points that teams accumulate during the time that the Sprint is running.


----------



## mmonnin

I'm guessing they don't care. There always seems to be a monthly challenge somewhere. PrimeGrid, GPUGrid, WCG, BOINCStats. A team can't do them all.

The schedule for Formula BOINC is supposed to follow the Formula 1 race schedule but it doesn't line up completely. Looks like both have some duplicate projects so it could line up.

Both OcUK and Anand have joined. Sicituradastra has not but I don't think they did last year either.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Last year we ended the year in 9th, which was our best finish ever, with 115 points. We just need to kick our BOINC Editor in the rear, and get him to recruit 100 or so more crunchers for the team.


Nope, we will automatically be in league 1 next year if we keep our current position in league 2.


----------



## tictoc

We'll almost for sure be back in League 1 next year. We would just need many more crunchers to get in the top five of League 1.


----------



## bfromcolo

*Sprint on project World Community Grid
from 04/27/2017 21:00 (UTC) to 04/30/2017 20:59 (UTC)*


----------



## 4thKor

160 tasks up and running. I see no way to bunker with this. Tasks vary way too much in time.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 160 tasks up and running. I see no way to bunker with this. Tasks vary way too much in time.


Hmm, all mine have a deadline on 5/6/2017. Bunker!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 160 tasks up and running. I see no way to bunker with this. Tasks vary way too much in time.


I told my server to download 2 days worth. Now I can either turn off network communications in BOINC manager, or block the uploads by updating my host file if I can figure out the IP.

After a couple days I will tell WCG to stop sending these 20 hr HIV tasks too so I get more done.


----------



## 4thKor

How do you set download limits on this?

Plus I think we've drained all tasks.


----------



## bfromcolo

In computing preferences I set it to store up to 2 days of additional work, it gave me 166 tasks. I set it to 5 and it gave me another 162 tasks. So 328 tasks, I doubt I will get through that in 24 hours on my server.


----------



## lanofsong

My main rig only has 10 tasks









The 48 core is still downloading.









My third rig has about 140 tasks.


----------



## 4thKor

I set mine to 2 days. Still downloading.


----------



## bfromcolo

Wow I tried to get a bunch of tasks on a second system and now it says:

4/26/2017 3:45:35 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Smash Childhood Cancer
4/26/2017 3:45:35 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for OpenZika
4/26/2017 3:45:35 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Help Stop TB
4/26/2017 3:45:35 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for [email protected] - Phase 2
4/26/2017 3:45:35 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Outsmart Ebola Together
4/26/2017 3:45:35 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Mapping Cancer Markers
4/26/2017 3:45:35 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for [email protected] - Vina


----------



## lanofsong

Well it looks like we are going to battle for any position other than first place - Looks like IBM (in our league) has a lock on that spot


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Just when I finished emptying my queues of WCG to be ready for the sprint... it turns out to be WCG








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Well it looks like we are going to battle for any position other than first place - Looks like IBM (in our league) has a lock on that spot


Even 2nd place would be a stretch. The key is beating the teams that are ranked well overall in the marathon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, it was rather interesting to see it be one of my regulars


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> JThey key is beating the teams that are ranked well overall in the marathon.


Exactly.

I can still get work on all 3 of my machines. I'll have to setup the tablets as well.


----------



## Finrond

I believe WCG is run by IBM, which is why they rock so hard at it 

CONFIRMED:


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I believe WCG is run by IBM, which is why they rock so hard at it
> 
> CONFIRMED:


It sure is. Upper right of your image as well.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It sure is. Upper right of your image as well.


Ya, I caught that after I uploaded the image.


----------



## mmonnin

Spoke too fast. Out of several more of the projects. I bet the regulars are gonna be upset haha.

Posted on WCG forums.
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,39933_lastpage,yes#542706


----------



## bfromcolo

I am not able to get enough tasks to build a bunker on another system. I guess what I got early for my old server is what I am going to have to drop when it officially starts.

4/26/2017 5:19:58 PM | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks sent
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Smash Childhood Cancer
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for OpenZika
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Help Stop TB
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for [email protected] - Phase 2
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Outsmart Ebola Together
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for Mapping Cancer Markers
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for [email protected] - Vina
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | This computer has reached a limit on tasks in progress
4/26/2017 5:20:00 PM | World Community Grid | Project has no tasks available

And that message about the computer reaching the limit on tasks in progress would seem to indicate that WCG has changed their tasks per core limit, I am trying to load up a 6 core 1045t and I only have 8 tasks so far.


----------



## 4thKor

I was able to bunker a little over 300 tasks on one machine. The other is running 80 tasks and as they finish another is downloaded. Have to wonder if IBM shut down cache on tasks.


----------



## Finrond

We mighta killed it, my tasks aren't uploading:


----------



## 4thKor

I'm uploading fine and now starting to download a cache on the #2 machine.


----------



## Egilman

So, never having run this before, what's the ticket here my brethren...

Speak to me oh holy see'ers of the glorious crunch!....


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> So, never having run this before, what's the ticket here my brethren...
> 
> Speak to me....


Just a straight up CPU project. The VINA based apps perform much better in Linux. Those that is FightAidsAtHome (FAAH) and maybe FAAH2. Its not the the name but it might be VINA we well.

I can only seem to get 34 tasks on my 32 threaded machine per BOINC instance.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> So, never having run this before, what's the ticket here my brethren...
> 
> Speak to me oh holy see'ers of the glorious crunch!....


Install project and let'er go! Defaults have you running everything. You can change preferences by Task Manager (highlighted on "My Projects" page). Change from "Default" to "Custom". That's it!

And I'm definitely not a "holy seer of the glorious crunch".


----------



## 10esseeTony

I found that a few of my boxes did not already have WCG as a project, so I added it of course and those boxes had to UPLOAD results before WCG would send me a reasonable sized queue. I was seeing the message about having reached my task limit on those boxes as well.

As for being out of tasks, don't fret, it's a huge project and they are constantly producing new work.

Anandtech isn't split this time: Last Sprint we had decided to hold back a few people who were keeping our place in the PrimeGrid race while the rest of us ran the Sprint. Hopefully AT can hold off OCuK this round, or at least make it a closer race than NumberFields. We're not so worried about you guys.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I found that a few of my boxes did not already have WCG as a project, so I added it of course and those boxes had to UPLOAD results before WCG would send me a reasonable sized queue. I was seeing the message about having reached my task limit on those boxes as well.
> 
> As for being out of tasks, don't fret, it's a huge project and they are constantly producing new work.
> 
> Anandtech isn't split this time: Last Sprint we had decided to hold back a few people who were keeping our place in the PrimeGrid race while the rest of us ran the Sprint. Hopefully AT can hold off OCuK this round, or at least make it a closer race than NumberFields. We're not so worried about you guys.


Nothing to worry about here.


----------



## lanofsong

Man, i hope i don't have to turn on the AC - getting awfully warm in the house









GO OCN


----------



## Finrond

Man I really wish they would make a linux version of CPUz. Anyone know how to tell if turbo modes are working in linux?

EDIT: I've run a few commands from the terminal, they all show the default stock frequency even when idle.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Man I really wish they would make a linux version of CPUz. Anyone know how to tell if turbo modes are working in linux?
> 
> EDIT: I've run a few commands from the terminal, they all show the default stock frequency even when idle.


Did you run



Code:


lscpu | grep MHz

or this which will alo run and update every 1 second

watch -n 0.1 "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz"

Not sure what distro or processor you are running, but i7z will alo report current clock speeds.


----------



## Egilman

So there is zero optimization information out there on this project....

No way to tell which project produces the best points or runs the best on which processor and such.

What a shame.....


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> So there is zero optimization information out there on this project....
> 
> No way to tell which project produces the best points or runs the best on which processor and such.
> 
> What a shame.....


A little birdie (@emoga) may have tweeted that OpenZika in Linux is the top producer for WCG. I know for sure that OpenZika was the best producer the last time that I ran WCG.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> A little birdie (@emoga
> ) may have tweeted that OpenZika in Linux is the top producer for WCG. I know for sure that OpenZika was the best producer the last time that I ran WCG.


Thanks...


----------



## bfromcolo

Well I have my server (2xL5640), a 1045t and a 5820K loaded and collecting bunkers. My FX6300 is getting no work available. But when I get home from work tomorrow I should have some work units to release.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well I have my server (2xL5640), a 1045t and a 5820K loaded and collecting bunkers. My FX6300 is getting no work available. But when I get home from work tomorrow I should have some work units to release.


My 2P can only get 34 units but the 3770k and 3570k got their full 1.5 days of queue requested. So I had to make 15 BOINC instances to get work for a day.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I managed to get my paws on almost 300 or so tasks for WCG so we'll see how much of them my 4770k chews through when I get home from work ^_^


----------



## 4thKor

I ended up with over 600 for both servers.

I also picked up another 7990. Performance/cost is unbeatable!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I managed to get my paws on almost 300 or so tasks for WCG so we'll see how much of them my 4770k chews through when I get home from work ^_^


Depending on OC but I would think about 70 to 100 mins per task.


----------



## mmonnin

Maybe we could get @BeerCan to switch for a couple of days.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Depending on OC but I would think about 70 to 100 mins per task.


I suppose it also depends on what kind of work units they are. I'm on Windows and working towards various badges so I left it set at "give me a mix of whatever" ^_^


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suppose it also depends on what kind of work units they are. I'm on Windows and working towards various badges so I left it set at "give me a mix of whatever" ^_^


That's how I was configured to start, but I removed Fight [email protected] Phase 2 just because they take like 20+ hours to run on my server, I don't want a whole bunch of those not completing on the last day.

It is interesting to see that WUProp is still running with network disabled. I was afraid once the 6 hours were up it would stop counting.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Just a straight up CPU project. The VINA based apps perform much better in Linux. Those that is FightAidsAtHome (FAAH) and maybe FAAH2. Its not the the name but it might be VINA we well.


I found the FAAH2 to be the same PPD between windows and linux, unlike FAAH, as you mentioned.

@Egilman When the sprint starts and if you're running in windows, I'd try to get Zika and Smashing Childhood Cancer.
They may not be optimized for windows, but they are the best option for this sprint due to the short WU's.

Help Stop TB and FAAH2 WU can last days. Mapping Cancer Markers are also long units that can last half a day or more.
I have zero info on Outsmart Ebola Together since I used just my phone/tablet on that project.









EDIT: Also, the reason why some hosts are not getting work is because they haven't returned any WU's yet. Don't worry, mine are fed


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> I found the FAAH2 to be the same PPD between windows and linux, unlike FAAH, as you mentioned.
> 
> @Egilman When the sprint starts and if you're running in windows, I'd try to get Zika and Smashing Childhood Cancer.
> They may not be optimized for windows, but they are the best option for this sprint due to the short WU's.
> 
> Help Stop TB and FAAH2 WU can last days. Mapping Cancer Markers are also long units that can last half a day or more.
> I have zero info on Outsmart Ebola Together since I used just my phone/tablet on that project.


Thanks my friend, Currently running Zika only, 1.6 to 2.5 hrs per WU. (depending on machine) for like 50 points or something like that. 22 AMD FX8320-50 cores.

It's what I got.

Jeese, do they have a weird website or what! finally figured out how to get the hosts to show publicly.... (leave it to the engineers to complicate the heck outta something)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> That's how I was configured to start, but I removed Fight [email protected] Phase 2 just because they take like 20+ hours to run on my server, I don't want a whole bunch of those not completing on the last day.
> 
> It is interesting to see that WUProp is still running with network disabled. I was afraid once the 6 hours were up it would stop counting.


Ahhhhhh.. Yeah phase 2 ones for me are anywhere from 3.5 to 8 hours depending on new hat they are. Like usual though, most of what I was assigned was OpenZika as well as Smash Childhood Cancer units so I can't really complain ^_^


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Did you run
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [code]lscpu | grep MHz</code>
> </pre></div>
> 
> or this which will alo run and update every 1 second
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> watch -n 0.1 "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz"
> 
> Not sure what distro or processor you are running, but i7z will alo report current clock speeds.


Phenom II x6 1045T, Linux Mint 17.3

Have run both those commands, but I will check out i7z when I get home.

EDIT: Tested this:

Code:



Code:


watch -n 0.1 "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz"

on my laptop running linux (i5-2450M) and it works perfectly.


----------



## mmonnin

OET and FAAH are short units, probably the shortest for WCG. FAAH like 20min and OET like 40-45min on my 2670V1. I haven't ran either of them dedicated for awhile on the 2P to know if they are better than Zika. MCM and SCC are def lower PPD than Zika in Linux.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> OET and FAAH are short units, probably the shortest for WCG. FAAH like 20min and OET like 40-45min on my 2670V1. I haven't ran either of them dedicated for awhile on the 2P to know if they are better than Zika. MCM and SCC are def lower PPD than Zika in Linux.


I'm stuck with Win 7 64, I suppose I could go all Linux but I really do not want to climb another mountain. (and Linux doesn't like 7990's)

Got mine set to take Zika and SCC, lot of variation in WU times on Zika. (identical processors) I guess some just run longer than others (but get the same credit anyway)......

SCC reports that it runs faster than Zika, but the Zika cache is going to have to crunch down first. (probably won't get to one before the sprint is over)


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I'm stuck with Win 7 64, I suppose I could go all Linux but I really do not want to climb another mountain. (and Linux doesn't like 7990's)


May be a small hill instead of a mountain if you use a virtual machine.

I use VMWare Workstation Player(free) and create a linux distro (Ubuntu 17.04...don't judge me







) inside windows. With TeamViewer on all my hosts it takes minutes to create on any of my machines. This can also be an effective way to bunker.

If the thought of linux stresses you out then nvm, but I can help if you're interested.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> May be a small hill instead of a mountain if you use a virtual machine.
> 
> I use VMWare Workstation Player(free) and create a linux distro (Ubuntu 17.04...don't judge me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) inside windows. With TeamViewer on all my hosts it takes minutes to create on any of my machines. This can also be an effective way to bunker.
> 
> If the thought of linux stresses you out then nvm, but I can help if you're interested.


Doesn't stress me, just never saw the need. It's just another op system to me. I understand windows, I don't understand Linux but I've heard that it's gotten a lot easier over the years.

And I know there are some projects that work one heck of a lot better in linux.

You got PM, we don't want to hijak the thread either.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I'm stuck with Win 7 64, I suppose I could go all Linux but I really do not want to climb another mountain. (and Linux doesn't like 7990's)
> 
> Got mine set to take Zika and SCC, lot of variation in WU times on Zika. (identical processors) I guess some just run longer than others (but get the same credit anyway)......
> 
> SCC reports that it runs faster than Zika, but the Zika cache is going to have to crunch down first. (probably won't get to one before the sprint is over)


The apps in WCG should perform fairly close in Windows, at least in terms of RAC. Individual tasks time varies a lot between projects but credit should vary along with it. VINA based apps are just perform better in Linux. I guess VINA is like a compute engine or something like that. Some other BOINC projects have VINA apps.

I'm still on a Windows desktop myself. I only used it for BOINC/FAH machines but never my daily driver. It still infuriates me to no end sometimes. Its free and usually faster. Once it's up I try to leave it alone in its own for fear of messing it up. Especially when it comes to drivers. The included dependencies and PPAs have made it easier of the years.

A VM would be the best way to take a look at Linux if you wanted to give it a shot. Or the Live CDs can skip the install part and let ya drive around.


----------



## mmonnin

Stats for this Sprint have updated. I guess its ok to unleash the kraken?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Stats for this Sprint have updated. I guess its ok to unleash the kraken?


I'm seeing all zeros. Think I will hold off until I see some real numbers.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

It is past 21:00 UTC. How often do their stats update? It should be normal to see 0 until the first update is done.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> It is past 21:00 UTC. How often do their stats update? It should be normal to see 0 until the first update is done.


I was wondering that too, especially since WCG's own site updates every 12 hours.


----------



## emoga

Formula Boinc updates hourly


----------



## mmonnin

The 1st update with points is up. Time to upload.


----------



## lanofsong

Uploading it is


----------



## lanofsong

Nice update


----------



## mmonnin

I've got 19 pages of tasks in PV jail. I figured I would get some since I just setup quite a few new computers/BOINC instances and several of them aborted the 1st task it downloaded.


----------



## bfromcolo

I'm done uploading, 253 completed tasks, not surprising 104 of them in results pending. Thought I would do better than that but I have bunch of those HIV Phase 2 tasks that take forever on my server, hopefully they are good points when they complete.


----------



## 4thKor

Just got in. Uploading over 600 tasks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I wound up turning in a decent bunch myself, although I didn't bother to count how many there were ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

Looks like my 'big rig' is down and I will not be able to do anything about until tonight


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Looks like my 'big rig' is down and I will not be able to do anything about until tonight


How many wheels does it have?


----------



## lanofsong

48


----------



## mmonnin

51k behind Anand. IBM funds WCG so we are no match there. Xtreme is a top WCG team but hasn't even put up any points in the previous Sprints isn't a competitor in Group 2 overall. The Scotts are close behind by 23k. The race is for 3rd and 15 points.


----------



## lanofsong

Hmm, nothing wrong with my rig - came home and i am running units.

What is unusual, My bunkering started 4/26 at 21:03 (17:03 EST)- uploaded most of them around 4/27 6:30pm yesterday but no new units assigned to me until 4/28 at 19:03 (15:03EST) - almost like a bunkering penalty - unless i am missing something


----------



## Egilman

WCG's servers are down, at least the website's servers.....

Nice, right on the weekend.......


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> WCG's servers are down, at least the website's servers.....
> 
> Nice, right on the weekend.......


Everything seems OK now. Looking through the log on my 4 systems, I only had one message indicating any issues,

4/29/2017 5:06:17 AM | World Community Grid | Message from server: We are currently experiencing high load and are temporarily deferring your scheduler request. Your client will automatically try again later.


----------



## tictoc

I am clearing out my WCG tasks, so that I can have an empty queue once the Pentathlon Marathin project is announced.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I am clearing out my WCG tasks, so that I can have an empty queue once the Pentathlon Marathin project is announced.


Am i correct in thinking the marathon project will be announced 8pm EST today?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> While every discipline starts and ends at 00.00 UTC, the projects may be announced at different times (00.00 UTC, 06.00 UTC, 12.00 UTC, 18.00 UTC) to avoid that some teams are always surprised in their sleep.


As early as 8ET, but possible later based on what I read.


----------



## mmonnin

As I predicted we lost MAJOR ground in WCG. OcUK cut down the lead from 105k to 52k in a single hour. We only had 5k in the last update.


----------



## mmonnin

Guess no one cares. We're in danger of losing another spot.


----------



## 4thKor

I shouldn't have moved my servers to Cosmology.


----------



## tictoc

The good thing about the Formula BOINC race is that there will be thirteen more sprints after the Pentathlon.







This sprint will not have much of an effect on the overall standings with IBM and XS taking the top spots.

With the Pentthlon being an annual event, I think it makes sense to dedicate our resources there.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Well crap, how do we bunker Cosmology?


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Well crap, how do we bunker Cosmology?


Are there no 'camb_legacy' tasks left? Or did I take them all?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Did you try blocking the upload server in your hosts file? That way you would still have internet access.

Code:



Code:


         127.0.0.1      localhost
         ::1            localhost
         127.0.0.1      www.cosmologyathome.org


----------



## 10esseeTony

I'll look into the blocking, but right now can't get any VM task to complete without some sort of error, so may not be an issue. As for the Legacy tasks, Cosmology pretty much says those results are useless to them, provided only to allow non-VM users a way to be included. I don't like paying the energy bill for results that "are not as useful."

EDIT: Ok, a different box finished up with WCG, and it can run the VM tasks without errors, care to tell me where to put the blocking info from above?


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I don't like paying the energy bill for results that "are not as useful."


I understand. Hopefully you can get it working.

The 'VM' tasks weren't working on my Ryzen system...only using 5% of the cpu for some reason, so I switched over.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I'll look into the blocking, but right now can't get any VM task to complete without some sort of error, so may not be an issue. As for the Legacy tasks, Cosmology pretty much says those results are useless to them, provided only to allow non-VM users a way to be included. I don't like paying the energy bill for results that "are not as useful."
> 
> EDIT: Ok, a different box finished up with WCG, and it can run the VM tasks without errors, care to tell me where to put the blocking info from above?


So I'm running 1300 basically useless tasks? Not what I wanted to hear!


----------



## emoga

@10esseeTony

Code:



Code:


C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc

File the hosts file. Open with notepad.

Code:



Code:


         127.0.0.1      localhost
         ::1            localhost
         127.0.0.1      www.cosmologyathome.org

Make sure it looks like this. To cancel the code and allow uploads, put a # before the address.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> So I'm running 1300 basically useless tasks? Not what I wanted to hear!


IMO that is some entire projects.







But I didn't read it as the app being completely useless.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I don't like paying the energy bill for results that "are not as useful."
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Hopefully you can get it working.
> 
> The 'VM' tasks weren't working on my Ryzen system...only using 5% of the cpu for some reason, so I switched over.
Click to expand...

I tried the latest version of Virtual Box and had the same issue. Reverting back to 5.0.18 got my usage back up to 50%. From looking around in the Cosmology and LHC forums there are some oddities with the mult-threaded V Box tasks, when a CPU larger than a quad core with HT is used. I haven't really had time to mess with it, but I would imagine the easiest thing for me to do is just fire up another client.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I'll look into the blocking, but right now can't get any VM task to complete without some sort of error, so may not be an issue. As for the Legacy tasks, Cosmology pretty much says those results are useless to them, provided only to allow non-VM users a way to be included. I don't like paying the energy bill for results that "are not as useful."
> 
> EDIT: Ok, a different box finished up with WCG, and it can run the VM tasks without errors, care to tell me where to put the blocking info from above?
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm running 1300 basically useless tasks? Not what I wanted to hear!
Click to expand...

The tasks are actually not useless, they are just used for a different purpose than what [email protected] is currently focused on.

*Edit* Link to what the camb_legacy tasks are being used for. http://www.cosmologyathome.org/faq.php#science


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> So I'm running 1300 basically useless tasks? Not what I wanted to hear!


Me too, and I'm too lazy to go messing around VM's.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Me too, and I'm too lazy to go messing around VM's.


Another client is like 5 commands...


----------



## 10esseeTony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Another client is like 5 commands...


Exactly. Who has time for that kind of hassle?


----------



## 4thKor

I'm just swapping drives. Easier to keep up with.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Exactly. Who has time for that kind of hassle?


No time for me, recently got addicted to Heroes of the Storm thanks to their 2.0 special "get 20 heroes for free" offer. It's reassuringly fun ^_^;;;;


----------



## 10esseeTony

I want to thank you guys, your forum has been a valuable asset to our team recently, and I'm sure to many other teams as well. I'm off to build a 2P rig, then to read a link to your forum on bunkering.







I know this is the wrong thread, but man those Cosmology tasks are a PITA!!! (VM ones anyway)

Good luck on the Pentathlon, Science wins no matter the outcome!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I want to thank you guys, your forum has been a valuable asset to our team recently, and I'm sure to many other teams as well. I'm off to build a 2P rig, then to read a link to your forum on bunkering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is the wrong thread, but man those Cosmology tasks are a PITA!!! (VM ones anyway)
> 
> Good luck on the Pentathlon, Science wins no matter the outcome!


Best of luck to your team. Competition makes it fun, but the real winners are the projects we run. That's why, at least for me, I try to keep tips, tricks, and optimizations out in the public forum.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Best of luck to your team. Competition makes it fun, but the real winners are the projects we run. That's why, at least for me, I try to keep tips, tricks, and optimizations out in the public forum.


You mean we can't set the guides forum access to only those with an OCN BOINC postbit?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I want to thank you guys, your forum has been a valuable asset to our team recently, and I'm sure to many other teams as well. I'm off to build a 2P rig, then to read a link to your forum on bunkering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is the wrong thread, but man those Cosmology tasks are a PITA!!! (VM ones anyway)
> 
> Good luck on the Pentathlon, Science wins no matter the outcome!


Now if only those Natex bundles were still so cheap. Sadly, they've shot up $350 USD the past six months, at least for the SR0KX ones with 128GB of DDR3.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Now if only those Natex bundles were still so cheap. Sadly, they've shot up $350 USD the past six months, at least for the SR0KX ones with 128GB of DDR3.


Maybe no one's paying their fedex bill


----------



## 10esseeTony

That older hardware is only cheap when you buy it, if you pay your own energy bill.

2P Dell Workstation with (westmere?) 24 threads, 335w at the wall, CPU only.
MSI X99 board ($180-200), Xeon v3 28 threads ($350-ish used), *AND* GTX 1070, 333w at the wall.
Or 2P Xeon v3, 56 threads, 100% WCG load, 356w. (hoping to finish the chassis and get at least 2, maybe 4 FE 1080's in there before the 5th)


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> That older hardware is only cheap when you buy it, if you pay your own energy bill.


I hear ya. My electric bill was $100 more this month than it was this same month last year prior to building a 2P and an x99 system. I thought about replacing my 2P with 2 Ryzen systems, but not sure if I would gain any energy efficiency. Like the gaming bench marks, the power consumption benches vary greatly.....I don't know which one to believe. Building something new will cost me more money now, but would save money in the long run.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> That older hardware is only cheap when you buy it, if you pay your own energy bill.
> 
> 2P Dell Workstation with (westmere?) 24 threads, 335w at the wall, CPU only.
> MSI X99 board ($180-200), Xeon v3 28 threads ($350-ish used), *AND* GTX 1070, 333w at the wall.
> Or 2P Xeon v3, 56 threads, 100% WCG load, 356w. (hoping to finish the chassis and get at least 2, maybe 4 FE 1080's in there before the 5th)


My 4P 6174 rig pulls around 600+W. Good for winter use







.


----------



## 10esseeTony

It's okay, you can look at my butt:



More pics.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I want to thank you guys, your forum has been a valuable asset to our team recently, and I'm sure to many other teams as well. I'm off to build a 2P rig, then to read a link to your forum on bunkering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is the wrong thread, but man those Cosmology tasks are a PITA!!! (VM ones anyway)
> 
> Good luck on the Pentathlon, Science wins no matter the outcome!


Good luck to you too (IIRC from anandtech?).

I feel as though a little friendly competition is the whole point of the Pentathlon









Increasing the team awareness via providing useful information is a by product of this, competition breeds innovation.


----------



## mmonnin

I'm here due to last years Pentathlon.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> It's okay, you can look at my butt:
> 
> 
> 
> More pics.


Did you get bored of playing tetris?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 10esseeTony

Yeah threw together a little something from a mix of existing and purchased parts. Had a pair of Xeon e5-2695-v3 chips that didn't sell after a month on FleaBay, figured I'd buy a 2P board, some ECC RAM, and reconfigure my other systems to create a 2P-56 thread box with quad GTX1080s. You know, not that you guys have me and the rest of Anandtech nervous or anything.









The "More pics." under the last image links to a thread at AT about it (and my previous builds/current systems).


----------



## mmonnin

FYI from 11-14 the sprint project is Moo! so I'll be switching over to that once [email protected] is done.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> FYI from 11-14 the sprint project is Moo! so I'll be switching over to that once [email protected] is done.


I'll join you, starting to bleed off my Einstein's now. Somehow we are in 4th place too.


----------



## 4thKor

Don't remember if there's a app_config file for this.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I'll join you, starting to bleed off my Einstein's now. Somehow we are in 4th place too.


I had fired up my 2 1080 and 1080ti yesterday when I had run out of Einstein. 1st place might be obtainable still but we can easily get to 2nd or 3rd with another push.

I have my cards back on Einstein for now; we have 10 hours before it is over and we don't want to lose our spot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Don't remember if there's a app_config file for this.


I was wondering this as well. It seems less efficient to run 1 unit on 2 cards in the same system. Would be nice to run 1 unit per card.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Would be nice to run 1 unit per card.


App_config?

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
 <app>
  <name>dnetc</name>
   <gpu_versions>
      <gpu_usage>1</gpu_usage>
      <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
   </gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> App_config?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>dnetc</name>
> <gpu_versions>
> <gpu_usage>1</gpu_usage>
> <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
> </gpu_versions>
> </app>
> </app_config>


If your running AMD I think you could put CPU usage way lower, maybe 0.05. Need those cores in the Pent still. Not sure about NVIDIA, I quess it would depend on if its a CUDA app.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> If your running AMD I think you could put CPU usage way lower, maybe 0.05. Need those cores in the Pent still. Not sure about NVIDIA, I quess it would depend on if its a CUDA app.


2 tasks still have a pretty low GPU utilization for my NV GPUs in windows.

This is mine I copied off their forums. 2nd time I have seen the fraction_done_exact in the past 24 hours and I've never seen it before. Its supposed to better represent the progress so I left it.

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
<app>
<name>dnetc</name>
<max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
<fraction_done_exact/>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>0.05</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>


----------



## Egilman

Unfortunately I will not be able to run this at this point, I'm fully committed to finishing the pentathlon.

I'm sure the team could use the points. If it is still running after the pent. finishes I'll happily add my 9 mil a day to the team.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Unfortunately I will not be able to run this at this point, I'm fully committed to finishing the pentathlon.
> 
> I'm sure the team could use the points. If it is still running after the pent. finishes I'll happily add my 9 mil a day to the team.


[email protected] ends in 7 hours. Then there is 22 more hours of Moo. Both can be done.


----------



## emoga

I'll switch over once Einstein is completed. I just have this feeling Seti Germany isn't done.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Unfortunately I will not be able to run this at this point, I'm fully committed to finishing the pentathlon.
> 
> I'm sure the team could use the points. If it is still running after the pent. finishes I'll happily add my 9 mil a day to the team.


I am as well. Moo! uses about 1 - 2% of a CPU core on my RX-470/480, it may use more on NVIDIA. I don't think its going to affect what I produce for the pent, I am going to run Einstein right up to the end, which is hours away.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> I'll switch over once Einstein is completed. I just have this feeling Seti Germany isn't done.


Yep me too.

Also I'm going to throw my CPU cores at YoYo then LHC when it's done. I"m hoping that the extra cores will help us pick up a few spots....

Besides I think the GPU's need a break from the abuse of the last week...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am down two computers now but I will get my two 1080s switched over to Moo tonight.
Windows 10 creator update has managed to brick the OS on my gaming PC w/ 1080ti and my skills with Linux have left another computer useless for GPU work.









Good news is that my house wont be overheated when I get home Sunday night


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I am as well. Moo! uses about 1 - 2% of a CPU core on my RX-470/480, it may use more on NVIDIA. I don't think its going to affect what I produce for the pent, I am going to run Einstein right up to the end, which is hours away.


It was using more than [email protected] on my Win7 NV cards and had poor utilization. Just 83-84% with 2x.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll fire Moo up on my gaming rig shortly to help out - hopefully a GTX 980 Ti will add a bit of a decent push ^_^

EDIT: And it's up and running two tasks at once


----------



## Starbomba

Imma firing up my lazorrrr... i mean my Nano









Is there anywhere i must sign up, or just go wild at crunching?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> EDIT: And it's up and running two tasks at once


I'll try this on my own card, let's see how it goes.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Imma firing up my lazorrrr... i mean my Nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anywhere i must sign up, or just go wild at crunching?
> I'll try this on my own card, let's see how it goes.


The team is signed up for the year. Projects change for each sprint which is supposed to follow the F1 schedule.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The team is signed up for the year. Projects change for each sprint which is supposed to follow the F1 schedule.


I meant like the sign ups for the BGB/Pentathlon, usually in GDocs form. Too used to those, so it's weird not seeing them in the first post


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I meant like the sign ups for the BGB/Pentathlon, usually in GDocs form. Too used to those, so it's weird not seeing them in the first post


No, only the team is. And I'm not sure we have to do that.


----------



## Starbomba

Oh good. Crunchin' time then


----------



## 10esseeTony

Uh oh. A Pentathlon Proven, GPU-Powerhouse Team has suddenly appeared, looming large, in the rearview mirrors of TeAm AnandTech...


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Uh oh. A Pentathlon Proven, GPU-Powerhouse Team has suddenly appeared, looming large, in the rearview mirrors of TeAm AnandTech...


With less than 9 hours to go, I think your pretty safe.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Imma firing up my lazorrrr... i mean my Nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try this on my own card, let's see how it goes.


I don't have any sort of baseline to go off of, but I appear to be doing two work units every 38m35s or so (so 19m 17.5s each since two are being done) on a GTX 980 Ti that's running at stock Golden Edition clocks (1341 MHz core). No idea if one or two work units is faster. ^_^;;;;;;


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't have any sort of baseline to go off of, but I appear to be doing two work units every 38m35s or so (so 19m 17.5s each since two are being done) on a GTX 980 Ti that's running at stock Golden Edition clocks (1341 MHz core). No idea if one or two work units is faster. ^_^;;;;;;


Most of the WUs i run are in the 9-10 minute range, running one at a time. Tried two at a time with an app_config (0.5 CPU 0.5 GPU) and took almost 25 minute each task, they didn't seem to be completing at the same tine (percentage of one task changed, the other remained static).


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't have any sort of baseline to go off of, but I appear to be doing two work units every 38m35s or so (so 19m 17.5s each since two are being done) on a GTX 980 Ti that's running at stock Golden Edition clocks (1341 MHz core). No idea if one or two work units is faster. ^_^;;;;;;


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Most of the WUs i run are in the 9-10 minute range, running one at a time. Tried two at a time with an app_config (0.5 CPU 0.5 GPU) and took almost 25 minute each task, they didn't seem to be completing at the same tine (percentage of one task changed, the other remained static).


Been a while since I've run Moo, but you should be running one WU per time..... It takes longer to run 2x than it does 1x. the reason being the underlying app is a 16 bit dos program that is wrapped for boinc in 32 bit app. and becasue of that they try to occupy the same registers in the CPU and take more time to sort themselves out. they are not multi threaded.

Being as they were meant to run on a 16 bit dos box they don't take much memory at all so you can turn that down to the minimum on your cards. (save the heat and power) and the highest overclock I would put on them is 1050 on an AMD card. you can micro adjust from there.....

It doesn't need an app.config to run.... but the one I run is this....

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
    <app_version>
       <app_name>dnetc</app_name>
       <avg_ncpus>1</avg_ncpus>
       <ngpus>1</ngpus>
   </app_version>
   <project_max_concurrent>8</project_max_concurrent>
</app_config>

It's relatively ancient software adapted to more modern hardware.... Don't overpower it....

Also it is either GPU or CPU one or the other do not try to run them at the same time, your times WILL go up 100 fold as they cross confuse each other.


----------



## lanofsong

The next Sprint project should be announced around 8pm Wednesday evening - Are we ready for this?


----------



## mmonnin

Since its supposedly based on the F1 schedule I'll mention these are on Sunday: Monaco GP, Indy 500, and Coke 600. Greatest day in racing!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> The next Sprint project should be announced around 8pm Wednesday evening - Are we ready for this?


Right, and no distractions this time.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Right, and no distractions this time.


Well, it was only a "minor" one.... (the Boinc Pentathlon) Did I forget to mention we won a GOLD medal?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Here is the list of remaining possible projects:

[email protected]
BURP
Citizen Science Grid
Collatz Conjecture
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
GPUGrid
Leiden Classical
[email protected] 1.0
[email protected]
[email protected]
PRIMABOINCA
PrimeGrid
[email protected]
[email protected]
SRBase
The dDM-Project
theSkyNet POGS - the PS1 Optical Galaxy Survey
TN-Grid
[email protected]
[email protected]
Wanless Mersenne +2
Yafu

Some of these can probably be weeded out since there is no work available; I like to check WUProp to get a quick idea on work availability.
Also, since the last one was a GPU project, I would bet there is a better chance that this coming one wont be GPU.


----------



## Egilman

CSG wouldn't be too bad or TnGrid....

Come along tonight, will probably have another 40 cores to add to the mix.... (2nd DP about to be built after some machine surgery to remove failing MB's in Haf 1&2)


----------



## Finrond

Unfortunately I am in Iowa visiting my brother, I will try and remember to remotely switch over what I can once the project is announced.


----------



## mmonnin

Sprint is Rosetta.

Edit: This project probably won't be able to handle the mass tasks requests for this so get some work while you can. There are like 3min backoff times between update requests so increase the queue limit before getting work the 1st time..


----------



## lanofsong

Just a CPU project?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Just a CPU project?


Yes. Android as well. Not sure if there is work available for Android.

Edit: It does similar work to FAH, protein folding.

https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I was getting Android work up until my batteries on the S3's went all bulged out on me. I would be replacing them tomorrow, but Blizzard put Overwatch GOTYE on sale AND released a welcome bundle for HOTS..... And Humble Bundle is actually decent this time....

So my poor wallet is going towards bills, some food, and all the previously mentioned stuff instead of two new batteries and a laptop cooling mat.


----------



## Egilman

Address for Firewall blocking is 128.95.160.145/24


----------



## emoga

Anyone else having trouble getting work on linux? They are handing out 1 task per five minutes...not sure how much help I'm going to be


----------



## Egilman

Well, every three minutes it give me another WU which starts immediately. (40 cores) 35 more to go....


----------



## emoga

Now they are sending me andriod units on a 2P







They still haven't fixed this bug?


----------



## Egilman

I've got 8 of them running now, preliminary time says 1:40 give or take a couple of minutes either way....need another 32 at 3 minutes per, that's 96 minutes or 1:36, so when my slots finally get full the first wu will be almost ready to upload....

Interesting...

Virtually impossible to bunker this way unless you sit on it every hour and 40 minutes........

You think the boys at the Bakerlab has learned a thing or two about boincers and boincing over the years? {chuckle}

UPDATE:

First unit 50% done in 45 some odd minutes, only 11 WU's running this means that I"ll be uploading the first WU before I get my slots full........

Gonna let it run a bit and see what happens after the slots get full, does it stop giving out WU's or does it fill your cache......

(I suspect it stops giving out WU and resorts to a give to get exchange basis)

OH surprise! first WU uploaded at 56 minutes, was showing 63% complete and then just went 100% and is ready to report...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> OH surprise! first WU uploaded at 56 minutes, was showing 63% complete and then just went 100% and is ready to report...


On their website, under your account preferences, you can specify the targeted run time. Default appears to be 1 hour?
Possibly, setting it to 8 hours or more would help with bunkering.


----------



## tictoc

Updated the OP, and will be getting some cores on Rosetta.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> On their website, under your account preferences, you can specify the targeted run time. Default appears to be 1 hour?
> Possibly, setting it to 8 hours or more would help with bunkering.


Your right, probably three hours would be a good target......

Haven't checked the difference in point vs run time yet though...


----------



## Egilman

OK,

Preliminary idea of what is running the fastest, (most points per hour)

Top windows machine is running at 24 hours a wu turning 840ish on points per.

Fastest linux machine I could find is running 4.4 generic @ 8 hours a wu turning about 430 points per.

The linux machine is about 33% faster (more PPH that windows 1290 to 840) that was an E5 2670v3 on 24 cores (H/T turned off)

This felt like one of those that runs better on Linux....


----------



## 4thKor

My 2P on Win7 has a bunch of tasks downloaded and ready to run. My servers on Linux each have 20 or so tasks running and not able to get more due to the Android error. Shut 'em down....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Both of my linux 2P are loading up with legitimate work and Windows 2P and Ryzen PC are loaded; time to let the bunkers cook overnight. I am suspecting I will need to fire up a 2nd client on some of the machines sometime tomorrow before the event starts due to work queue getting completed.


----------



## emoga

I'll keep my ryzen rig (windows) running Rosetta but all other rigs will go back to WCG. I think I've spent too much time already trying to tell the project that I'm not a phone. I'll try again after work tomorrow.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Egilman

So, all of us getting these mini rosetta WU are wasting our time?


----------



## 4thKor

I'm not sucking 1600 watts to run my servers if I can't get work.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> So, all of us getting these mini rosetta WU are wasting our time?


Rosetta Mini are the normal units for computers. It is only a problem if it says Rosetta Mini for Android.


----------



## mmonnin

All I have are the mini WUs. I had to set the queue quite big to get some tasks. Still shows 15k units ready to send.


----------



## Egilman

I'm up to 17 WU now.

How the rest of you got full cache's for the most part I'll never know.....


----------



## lanofsong

Hmm - I can only get 8 WU's on my 3770K's and 48WU's on my opteron - bunkering may be an issue.


----------



## 4thKor

I've got 120+ tasks on my 2P. Shut down internet and just crunchin' now.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

That is sad that some are having trouble.... all of mine loaded up on work without any kind of issues.


----------



## mmonnin

I've got nearly 300 across 3 machines and even more clients but I got them earlier. One client would only get a single task.


----------



## Egilman

well I now have 21 wu crunchin away.....

The real question is what is it going to go once it fills the slots, will it continue to give me wu or will it go into give 1 for getting 1 mode........

I can understand not hammering the server, but this is a bit ridiculous....

According to the site they allow 100 wu per core per day cache. as I'm currently set up that's 4k wu.
At 3 minutes per wu? 12k minutes or 8 days and 8 hours downloading to get a full cache.


----------



## mmonnin

Get longer WUs. Mine are all like 8 hours.


----------



## Egilman

Now I got 48 WU 40 working and 8 in cache..... (8 hr WU's)

Soon to be 49 I guess At this rate I'll have a full load switching out but the cache will never fill before the race is over. At 8 hrs per I'll only finish two or three before they start to count....Five or six at maximum....

No point in bunkering....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mine is set to 8hr work units but for some reason all the server gives me is one WU per update.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I left mine on 1hr units; I got over 2k units between all my machines but some of them are probably going to be out of work when I wake up. Good thing I have extra instances of BOINC I can fire up to get more work to bunker









Looking like it is just not a very good project to bunker.


----------



## Egilman

Well, I'm going to be busy most of the night. Got to rip Blackhawk 4 apart to repair Haf 1. (swap Motherboards) The one in Haf 1 I really don't know why it has lasted this long....

Then I get to build my 2nd DP in Blackhawk 4....







So I won't have a bunker, but I will drop 80 cores/threads on it for the duration.....


----------



## 10esseeTony

Some interesting info on setting the desired run time:

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/formulaboinc.2500571/page-24#post-38908627


----------



## emoga

Ok, I'm starting to get work. Won't be able to bunker much since I'm leaving for work soon and they are still filling their cache...but at least my machines will be in the race.


----------



## jondi hanluc

Watch your disk space with this project, work units are quite large and running out of space can cause the work units to error out.
Also when downloading the work units if your disk hasn't much space you'll find you'll get given work in dribs and drabs regardless of your cache settings.

EDIT: My first post since joining 5 years ago lol


----------



## Egilman

Still sitting at 48 WU, so it has turned into a give one to get one thing for me....


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Still sitting at 48 WU, so it has turned into a give one to get one thing for me....


Same here


----------



## lanofsong

30 mins to go!!


----------



## mmonnin

FB page has updated.

Edit: I uploaded, about 17k credit.


----------



## Egilman

Interesting,

The page shows nothing but zeros for me, according to my clock we still have an hour and 15 to go....


----------



## BeerCan

I'll put some cores on rosetta. I hate the way this project is managed though


----------



## mmonnin

22:00 UTC is 6PM EST DST.

1st update is up. We are in 3rd. Barely in front of TAAT


----------



## bfromcolo

Well my whopping 50 completed tasks are inbound, we have visitors and running wide open is not an option, but my old server is giving it what it can.


----------



## lanofsong

I switched over to the 1 day tasks early this morning to offset my inability to bunker, so it looks like i will not be uploading anything until 7am EST tomorrow







Hopefully they will give out good points


----------



## 4thKor

Just dumped a 30k bunker.


----------



## mmonnin

Up to 2nd and closing it on #1.

Edit: 11k gap now.


----------



## BeerCan

mine wont start uploading for about 8 hours I think


----------



## mmonnin

800 points up atm.


----------



## lanofsong

Just switched my preferences from 1 day tasks to 8hr tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

1st by 29k.

I'm no 2 hour tasks.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Just switched my preferences from 1 day tasks to 8hr tasks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 1st by 29k.
> 
> I'm no 2 hour tasks.


I just dropped mine to 4 hours about an hour ago, from studying returns, it appears to do at least just as well as 8 hours or even a little better.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I just dropped mine to 4 hours about an hour ago, from studying returns, it appears to do at least just as well as 8 hours or even a little better.


I will switch to the quicker tasks tonight


----------



## Egilman

We are now 80K ahead and pulling away.....


----------



## 4thKor

Picked up a pair of X5690's for the X8-DTH. Can't afford the new stuff. At least I can put this mobo to decent use.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Picked up a pair of X5690's for the X8-DTH. Can't afford the new stuff. At least I can put this mobo to decent use.


Still good stuff... just not as good as the new stuff








I plan to keep my X8DTL with X5680s running for another year or two since it still puts up decent numbers.


----------



## lanofsong

Team AnandTech are on the move.


----------



## 4thKor

You'd think somebody would make a standard ATX PSU mounting bracket. I see opportunity.....

Team AnandTech is moving up fast! Got the DL-580's up and running at 100%. Rosetta needs 60 gb disk space for 80 tasks. Plus I set Preferences back to "normal".

Should have a good point drop sometime in the AM.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You'd think somebody would make a standard ATX PSU mounting bracket. I see opportunity.....
> 
> Team AnandTech is moving up fast! Got the DL-580's up and running at 100%. Rosetta needs 60 gb disk space for 80 tasks. Plus I set Preferences back to "normal".
> 
> Should have a good point drop sometime in the AM.


I bet.

Got Blackhawk-4 assembled should be all configured by midnight and add another 40 cores to the battle.....


----------



## BeerCan

I just added some more cores. Tomorrow morning when I get to the office I will add some more


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I just added some more cores. Tomorrow morning when I get to the office I will add some more


No worries now!


----------



## AlphaC

I've gotten ZERO Rosetta units and I have Asteroids + POGS at no new tasks. ;(


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I've gotten ZERO Rosetta units and I have Asteroids + POGS at no new tasks. ;(


Reset the project.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I bet.
> 
> Got Blackhawk-4 assembled should be all configured by midnight and add another 40 cores to the battle.....


UPDATE:

No post.... None, dead as a doornail.

Pull all memory Supermicro says, dead no post error beep codes.

Pull Processor #2 and try again, dead, no post error beep codes.

Supermicro says....

Replace the Motherboard.....

ARRGGHH!!!!!!!

Brand spanking new and DOA.....

Ahhh the life of a boinc cruncher....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> No post.... None, dead as a doornail.
> 
> Pull all memory Supermicro says, dead no post error beep codes.
> 
> Pull Processor #2 and try again, dead, no post error beep codes.
> 
> Supermicro says....
> 
> Replace the Motherboard.....
> 
> ARRGGHH!!!!!!!
> 
> Brand spanking new and DOA.....
> 
> Ahhh the life of a boinc cruncher....


That's a bummer. With my X8-DTH I've discovered that the PSU will sometimes reset and cause it to not boot. I unplug and turn the power off, "drain" the mobo, wait five minutes and try again. These things can be fussy!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I've gotten ZERO Rosetta units and I have Asteroids + POGS at no new tasks. ;(


This happen to me from time to time. Assuming its telling you CPU cache full or some such in the log, suspend all the other work units, update Rosetta and it should download tasks, once you have what you need resume the suspended tasks.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> That's a bummer. With my X8-DTH I've discovered that the PSU will sometimes reset and cause it to not boot. I unplug and turn the power off, "drain" the mobo, wait five minutes and try again. These things can be fussy!


Yeah, done that.

And I remember from the past how fussy they can be..... If it isn't exactly right they don't work. (and, it's Saturday, no return till Monday)

But that is the cost of reliability......

Patience.....

{chuckle}


----------



## lanofsong

Hmm - My 4 x Opteron rig and 3770K rig stopped getting units. I have hit update, so hopefully i will get more units


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> No post.... None, dead as a doornail.
> 
> Pull all memory Supermicro says, dead no post error beep codes.
> 
> Pull Processor #2 and try again, dead, no post error beep codes.
> 
> Supermicro says....
> 
> Replace the Motherboard.....
> 
> ARRGGHH!!!!!!!
> 
> Brand spanking new and DOA.....
> 
> Ahhh the life of a boinc cruncher....


That's a bummer. With my X8-DTH I've discovered that the PSU will sometimes reset and cause it to not boot. I unplug and turn the power off, "drain" the mobo, wait five minutes and try again. These things can be fussy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Yeah, done that.
> 
> And I remember from the past how fussy they can be..... If it isn't exactly right they don't work. (and, it's Saturday, no return till Monday)
> 
> But that is the cost of reliability......
> 
> Patience.....
> 
> {chuckle}


Just a thought. Is your on-board graphics jumper in the right position? You may be posting with no graphics. I've done that too.


----------



## BeerCan

I put some gpu's on gpugrid. I want to see if we can gain some ground on our next closet competitor.

Also added 32 cores to rosetta this morning


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hmm - My 4 x Opteron rig and 3770K rig stopped getting units. I have hit update, so hopefully i will get more units


I'm also not receiving units. It claims its out of work


Then defers my system out for 6 hours...










When I come back and hit update...everything returns to normal. Very strange.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> That's a bummer. With my X8-DTH I've discovered that the PSU will sometimes reset and cause it to not boot. I unplug and turn the power off, "drain" the mobo, wait five minutes and try again. These things can be fussy!


Yeah, done that.

And I remember from the past how fussy they can be..... If it isn't exactly right they don't work. (and, it's Saturday, no return till Monday)

But that is the cost of reliability......

Patience.....

{chuckle}
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> That's a bummer. With my X8-DTH I've discovered that the PSU will sometimes reset and cause it to not boot. I unplug and turn the power off, "drain" the mobo, wait five minutes and try again. These things can be fussy!
> Just a thought. Is your on-board graphics jumper in the right position? You may be posting with no graphics. I've done that too.


It's not even getting to the point of checking for video, it's not seeing a processor to start with. It checks processor, memory then video. If it see a processor then it can throw the five beeps for memory, video or input devices, but no processor no beeps.

Two things cause that motherboard related according to Supermicro, a bad circuit/trace in the PCB, (fans work, nothing else does) or a corrupted/dead bios chip. (which could be a dead battery also, but I've already changed the battery with a verified good one)

The other thing it could be is a dead #1 CPU, but the chances of that are astronomically rare compared to the MB issues. Besides, I swapped out the CPU's already with one of the other 8 I have.

Nothing else to check at this point unfortunately.... I believe I've covered every possibility. At least as I remember it works.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> I'm also not receiving units. It claims its out of work
> 
> 
> Then defers my system out for 6 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I come back and hit update...everything returns to normal. Very strange.


Yeah, it's done that to me several times on Blackhawk-1 (40 cores) last time I almost ran out of work....... Also, the update, send new work delay has increased from 3 minutes to 4.5 minutes. ( I think that is cause despite all their efforts the project is getting hammered a bit with requests....

surprisingly the 8 core machines haven't had a single problem....


----------



## BeerCan

Ack, must be a bad weekend. I think I just lost one of my 980ti's


----------



## BeerCan

what project(s) should I put my AMD gpu's on to help us out?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> what project(s) should I put my AMD gpu's on to help us out?


Alphabetically:
Collatz (2nd) No chance of losing 2nd.
MilkyWay (2nd)
Moo(7th)
Prime (9th)
Seti (0 points)

We are leading in [email protected]


----------



## BeerCan

Looks like it might be easier to gain on collatz than milkyway. I'll try that for awhile


----------



## mmonnin

OCN needs like 30mil PPD just to pull even with Sicituradastra and then 2.3bil to catch up.


----------



## emoga

@BeerCan I think in terms of points, Moo! Wrapper might be the best option.









I was thinking of switching over to help out with Moo after I hit my 500 mil milestone in collatz.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @BeerCan I think in terms of points, Moo! Wrapper might be the best option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of switching over to help out with Moo after I hit my 500 mil milestone in collatz.


I was looking at points.

if we move 1 space in collatz we get 7 points. 1 space in moo is 2. Unless you think the points build quickly in moo to move multiple spaces. I can do either because they are nor medical I have no preference


----------



## emoga

Those 7 points for 1st in collatz would be a lot harder to get then 7 points in Moo

I haven't crunched the numbers too much, but if we had Moo! for the next POTM we could get 5th or 6th (2-4 points) then from there maybe take on Sicituradastra. for an extra 2 for 6 points total....its just a much more attainable goal imho.

...But we could try Milkyway since EG plans (maybe?) to switch over and according to todays RAC we are almost triple their production.







(I also have a 280x sitting on the shelf)

If the team shows interest in going for 1st in Milkyway I'd throw it in a system. It would take a while, but our team sure likes that project.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Those 7 points for 1st in collatz would be a lot harder to get then 7 points in Moo
> 
> I haven't crunched the numbers too much, but if we had Moo! for the next POTM we could get 5th or 6th (2-4 points) then from there maybe take on Sicituradastra. for an extra 2 for 6 points total....its just a much more attainable goal imho.
> 
> ...But we could try Milkyway since EG plans (maybe?) to switch over and according to todays RAC we are almost triple their production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I also have a 280x sitting on the shelf)
> 
> If the team shows interest in going for 1st in Milkyway I'd throw it in a system. It would take a while, but our team sure likes that project.


As soon as I get a little cushion on World #1, I'm going to MW long term, But I will take a look at Moo, I have a #1 to defend there also.... I think Collatz is pretty secure.


----------



## BeerCan

Ok Moo it is


----------



## mmonnin

I thought they might be holding back, esp since they've beat us in past CPU projects. We're down 256k now. This project is ripe for bunkers with no wingman.


----------



## 10esseeTony

You've got us (TAAT) right where you want us, with no more bunkers, and getting stiff necks from looking over our shoulders so much!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I thought they might be holding back, esp since they've beat us in past CPU projects. We're down 256k now. This project is ripe for bunkers with no wingman.


Looks like we almost match them in PPD. I should have got my servers figured out before I did. Some of these projects have definitely been a learning experience.


----------



## bfromcolo

I would have gone with MilkyWay for the June POTM, but Moo is fine also. It certainly looks easier to gain a spot in Moo.

On the CPU side we might get a couple positions in Enigma and DDM of projects that reliably give work and we haven't run as a POTM lately. We can earn spots in overall BOINC ranking in these two as well.

Let me know what you think, here is what we have run in the POTM since Jan 16.

Jan 16 - Denis, NFS, Universe, Poem

Feb 16 - Cosmology, SRBase, COllatz

Mar 16 - Rosetta, DDM, MilkyWay

Apr 16 - WCG, NFS, PrimeGrid

May 16 - WCG, NFS, Collatz

Jun 16 - Pentathlon

July 16 - VDM Numbers, Enigma, GPUGrid

Aug 16 - VGTU, Asteroids, STEI

Sep 16 - DDM, CSG, Einstein

Oct 16 - WCG, Leiden, MilkyWay

Nov 16 - WCG, TN-Grid, Moo

Dec 16 - Asteroids, Rosetta, PrimeGrid

Jan 17 - POGS, YoYo, Collatz

Feb 17 - YoYo, NFS, GPUGrid

Mar 17 - NFS, WCG, SETI

Apr 17 - CSG, Acoustics, Einstein

May 17 - Pentathlon - Cosmology, WCG, LHC, YoYo, Einstein


----------



## BeerCan

I added some last minute cores to rosetta. Hopefully I will get some tasks in before the deadline.


----------



## Egilman

On a side note,

I was getting ready to break down Blackhawk-4 last night and the missus saunters over and asks how it's going. so I's explains it to her with the usual sighs of resignation. And she said too bad , cause I had worked so hard and all to get it running....

She asked me if I had changed the battery...... {chuckle} (she remembered me buying one a couple of years ago that was dead right out of the store) Of course I reminded her that there aren't too many battery shops open at 9:00 pm on a Saturday But I did appreciate the thought.....

Now one has to understand, the Missus, when it comes to computers, hasn't a clue past the left mouse button and solitare, or at least that how it appears.

But last night she says to me, what about those two MB's over there, you know the ones you just replaced? they were running and as such, the way your explaining it, they HAVE to have good batteries, RIGHT?

Yeah









Well to make a long story short, the battery I bought for this beast was dead, right out of the package, kinda fits with the theme of this build, Might change the name of this machine to DOA #1

Dead on arrival.

Anyway, I's change the battery to one I KNOW is live out of the recycle bin, and voila! Beep Codes!!! BIOS FLASH SCREEN!!!!

IT LIVES!!!!

the Missus is a sweetie.....









Remember these famous last words.....

So now that I's got life, I's goes about installing windows and setting up all the drivers... Everything is running fine the ol' girl is hot to trot....

Put in the second processor, and she took a sominex. went completely to sleep, no lights no action.... (not even a come hither look)

Need I ask, what is the half-life of a partially working server board? All fans nothing else no power lights at all.

Pull the second processor? rip roaring ready to go, all the action you can handle, try to double the fun, back to sleep.

Swap the processors same thing, so at least I know the processors are good.

But, this is the way it is with me and server hardware, surprised I'm not bald by now....


----------



## BeerCan

swap the processor power cables and see if you get the same issue. Also check and re seat ram for 2nd processor. you might have done this already but just throwing things out there.


----------



## Egilman

Well I did read a comment on another forum about a shorted MB once pulled out if the case ran fine on two processors.... But mostly I"m seeing that supermicro just RMA's such boards....

Seems it's a common problem (in about 2% of cases along with dead CMOS batteries)

The memory is fine, I did the one stick at a time test and it boots with each one on a single chip. memory is good. Swapping the cables around on the PS didn't change anything either.......

Well this is memorial day weekend, so I guess it will be Tuesday before I can RMA this thing.......

It's almost hammer time for me so I need to take a step back from it.... runs beautifully on one processor....


----------



## 4thKor

Get a bigger hammer....


----------



## mmonnin

We'll finish 2nd but make sure to update before the end to get credit for any work done. I often times have several tasks sitting there uploaded but not reported.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I would have gone with MilkyWay for the June POTM, but Moo is fine also. It certainly looks easier to gain a spot in Moo.
> 
> On the CPU side we might get a couple positions in Enigma and DDM of projects that reliably give work and we haven't run as a POTM lately. We can earn spots in overall BOINC ranking in these two as well.
> 
> Let me know what you think, here is what we have run in the POTM since Jan 16.
> 
> Jan 16 - Denis, NFS, Universe, Poem
> Feb 16 - Cosmology, SRBase, COllatz
> Mar 16 - Rosetta, DDM, MilkyWay
> Apr 16 - WCG, NFS, PrimeGrid
> May 16 - WCG, NFS, Collatz
> Jun 16 - Pentathlon
> July 16 - VDM Numbers, Enigma, GPUGrid
> Aug 16 - VGTU, Asteroids, STEI
> Sep 16 - DDM, CSG, Einstein
> Oct 16 - WCG, Leiden, MilkyWay
> Nov 16 - WCG, TN-Grid, Moo
> Dec 16 - Asteroids, Rosetta, PrimeGrid
> Jan 17 - POGS, YoYo, Collatz
> Feb 17 - YoYo, NFS, GPUGrid
> Mar 17 - NFS, WCG, SETI
> Apr 17 - CSG, Acoustics, Einstein
> May 17 -Pentathlon - Cosmology, WCG, LHC, YoYo, Einstein


OK, I would make a suggestion of Moo, Amicable, Denis....

Is this up for vote?









One hasn't been done in the last year (Denis), one in the last six months (Moo), and Amicable has never been done.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Having 2 GPU PoTM would be interesting.


----------



## mmonnin

Amicable is new this year so its not in FB. Maybe next year it might be in there? OCN is already #1 in Denis by 4x the next team. For Moo, we are 7th with some teams not too far in front of us.


----------



## bfromcolo

Yes thats why I suggested Enigma and DDM as POTM CPU projects, it looks like we could move up in FB standings in each a couple spots with some focus and improve our overall standing.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Amicable is new this year so its not in FB. Maybe next year it might be in there? OCN is already #1 in Denis by 4x the next team. For Moo, we are 7th with some teams not too far in front of us.


Well then scratch Denis and go with SRBase, it's been over a year there also and we could probably pick up a spot there with a concerted effort.

And yeah two GPU projects in the POTM would be very interesting!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I agree, two gpu projects would be rather neat...


----------



## emoga

Sprint is Seti


----------



## mmonnin

Whats the typical GPU utilization like on NV GPUs. It looks really poor. Ugh its hard to switch over using a Phone/Teamviewer.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Sprint is Seti


OK I just left the Seti forums, trying to find out what should be run and how.

Gettng info out of that mess is like trying to pick grains of pepper out of a bowl of minestrone......

Any one have any advice on what's best for someone who hasn't run seti in over a decade?


----------



## tictoc

The last time I ran SETI, which was a few months ago, I didn't have to do anything special with my AMD GPUs. Many of the optimizations that were previously in the Lunatics app, were integrated into the new app version. I'll fire it up later today and check it out.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Gettng info out of that mess is like trying to pick grains of pepper out of a bowl of minestrone......


----------



## 4thKor

Does Seti limit work? I have mine set for 2.3 days.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Seti has a hard limit of 100 tasks for the CPU and 100 tasks per GPU.


https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=81518


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=81518


Is that per CPU? If so it's not worth firing up my DL580's yet.


----------



## mmonnin

Probably all CPUs. More clients.


----------



## bfromcolo

We are 28M points outside of scoring any overall points in SETI for FB. It will be interesting to see if we can close that gap during the Sprint.


----------



## NBrock

Is there a sign up for the sprint or does it automatically count it if I am crunching for OCN?


----------



## 10esseeTony

Ugh. Although I very much appreciate SETI for getting me into distributed computing in the first place, the aliens are obviously amonst us already.









Good luck y'all! TAAT is ready and raring to go!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Is there a sign up for the sprint or does it automatically count it if I am crunching for OCN?


 Your good to go.


----------



## Starbomba

Welp, it's been _years_ since i last ran SETI. It was my first BOINC project as well. Good times.

I'll be setting up my rig once i get home.


----------



## mmonnin

Adjust the ngpus line as needed and plan_class for the part in the () application name.

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
   <app_version>
       <app_name>setiathome_v8</app_name>
       <plan_class>cuda50</plan_class>
       <avg_ncpus>.1</avg_ncpus>
       <ngpus>0.5</ngpus>
   </app_version>
   <app_version>
       <app_name>setiathome_v8</app_name>
       <plan_class>opencl_nvidia_SoG</plan_class>
       <avg_ncpus>.1</avg_ncpus>
       <ngpus>0.5</ngpus>
   </app_version>
   </app_version>
      <app_version>
       <app_name>setiathome_v8</app_name>
       <plan_class>opencl_intel_gpu_sah</plan_class>
       <avg_ncpus>.1</avg_ncpus>
       <ngpus>0.5</ngpus>
   </app_version>
 </app_config>

Still seems to be pretty poor GPU utilization even with several running.


----------



## LarsL

I just switched over my BGB computer. So I have 1 980 and a 780 crunching.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Interesting to see Seti. I'll get it into the mix for my rigs, now that I'm finally home. ^_^


----------



## Ithanul

Never tried SETI, but I can have the FX8120 switch to it tomorrow. Plus, not bothering with the rigs at the moment (to busy with Persona 5).


----------



## NBrock

SETI is only using about 42% of my 1080ti. Any suggestions on how to get that % up? With [email protected] it was running at 90+ without any changes.


----------



## tictoc

My NVIDIA GPUs are in Linux, but they are more or less maxed out. The usage in Windows does bounce from 80-99%, so running 2 at a time might be more efficient. I am seeing similar usage on my 7970s in Windows. I used to run three tasks per gpu, in order to maximize efficiency on my 7970s, but right now it looks like 2 tasks per GPU more or less peg my 7970s at 96+% usage.

@NBrock If you want to run 2 tasks concurrently on your 1080ti, you can add an app_config.xml to the SETI project folder. In Windows the default install will put your SETI project folder at: C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\setiathome.berkeley.edu\

You can copy the below config and save it in the SETI project folder. You just need to save the file as app_config.xml, and then from the "Advanced View" in BOINC Manager click "Options" -> "Read config files".

<app_config>
<app>
<name>setiathome_v8</name>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>.5</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>.5</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>

If 2 tasks doesn't max out you 1080ti, you can change gpu_usage to .33, and that will run three tasks concurrently.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whoooo, I am READY! Aka got it all back online again. Darn thing barely moves any air if you have it against something, so I cheated and lifted it with some spare lumber we had lying around









Oh, and yeaaaaah, that one battery definitely was just a touch inflated, it's almost twice it's stock size, but didn't have much luck getting a pic showing such...




EDIT: Huh, edit didn't stick, weird. Anyways! Yup, it's kind of messy, but4 it's what I have. Also, yes indeed, that's an $80 CAD power conditioner that all those chargers are hooked up to, had an ART PB4x4 Pro (give or take on the model name), and eventually I'll get some sort of USB power thingy going just because it'll tidy up the wiring.


----------



## 4thKor

Running the app_config with three concurrent tasks has my 7990's running at a relatively solid 99%. Two tasks was still erratic.


----------



## mmonnin

Up to 6th.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Up to 6th.


That didn't take us long. Interesting sizes bunker from Anandtech.... But I wonder if they'll be able to hold it or not...


----------



## NBrock

Thanks @tictoc


----------



## NBrock

Is there somewhere to track progress other than my account page under Seti? I was kind of hoping for somewhere to compare output and see how others on the team are doing.
Since I started late last night it says I am at 6,012 credits so far. I currently have 96 pending validation.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like they don't push out stats very often for sites like Free-DC or Boinc stats to pick up. It's a low PPD project even for GPUs from what I see.

https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_members.php?teamid=140408&offset=0&sort_by=expavg_credit


----------



## NBrock

Nice thanks! +rep!
I'm currently listed as number 34. We will see how that changes with some more time on the project.


----------



## Ithanul

Crap, forgot to switch the rig over to this. Darn sinuses have me in a haze.


----------



## mmonnin

I was reading the forums and they mentioned some readme files for optimization.

Code:



Code:


;;; This configuration file is for optional control of Cuda Multibeam x41zi
;;; Currently, the available options are for
;;; application process priority control (without external tools), and
;;; per gpu priority control (useful for multiple Cuda GPU systems)
[mbcuda]
;;;;; Global applications settings, to apply to all Cuda devices
;;; You can uncomment the processpriority line below, by removing the ';', to engage machine global priority control of x41zi
;;; possible options are 'belownormal' (which is the default), 'normal', 'abovenormal', or 'high'
;;; For dedicated crunching machines, 'abovenormal' is recommended
;;; raising global application priorities above the default
;;;   may have system dependant usability effects, and can have positive or negative effects on overall throughput 
;processpriority = abovenormal
;;; Pulsefinding: Advanced options for long pulsefinds (affect display usability & long kernel runs)
;;; defaults are conservative.
;;; WARNING: Excessive values may induce display lag, driver timeout & recovery, or errors. 
;;; pulsefinding blocks per multiprocessor (1-16), default is 1 for Pre-Fermi, 4 for Fermi or newer GPUs
;pfblockspersm = 8
;;; pulsefinding maximum periods per kernel launch  (1-1000), default is 100, as per 6.09
;pfperiodsperlaunch = 200

;[bus1slot0]
;;; Optional GPU specifc control (requires Cuda 3.2 or newer app), example
;processpriority = abovenormal
;pfblockspersm = 8
;pfperiodsperlaunch = 200

The mcuda cfg sample file has the exact same info. Are all the semicolons supposed to be there? That's some pitiful formatting. It makes me cringe.

Edit: I tried this in the mcuda files and GPU utilization looks better. It's at least steady above 70-95%. Before it was dropping down into the 20s. Temps and power usage are still really low. The 1070 can go up to 2152mhz since its not being limited.

Code:



Code:


processpriority = abovenormal
pfblockspersm = 8
pfperiodsperlaunch = 200

Edit: Nope this project still sucks. I've never seen such piss poor GPU utilization. This project has had more users at OCN than any other. Zero suggestions.


----------



## 4thKor

Just discovered I'm in third on points. Didn't expect that! Figured some of you "hard hitters" would dominate this. Had to fire up a pair of 980's and a pair of Ti's to see if I can do even better.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just discovered I'm in third on points. Didn't expect that! Figured some of you "hard hitters" would dominate this. Had to fire up a pair of 980's and a pair of Ti's to see if I can do even better.


My 1080 stopped running Seti for some reason while i was at work - but she is back up and running with the app config from @tictoc







.

As for hard hitters - sometimes i feel like i am bunting









OCN - Let's do this


----------



## NBrock

Moved up to 30








1080ti chugging along at 2062 core and 5800 mem.

I really need an MATX board so I can get a second 1080ti


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wow, 35th by average credit... Which isn't bad at all given I only have four phones (twelve cores total of various types), a 3770k,and some of a 4770k crunching it.

Might throw my 980 Ti too at it to see what happens, since it's a relatively cool day anyways.


----------



## LarsL

ONC is to 4th and climbing


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Anandtech seems rather determined to keep us at bay!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Anandtech seems rather determined to keep us at bay!


See all prior sprints except for [email protected]


----------



## Egilman

Between you me and a fencepost?

I'm not running this any longer than the last second lasts......

I didn't much like it back in the day, and I like it a lot less now....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll be switching back to my usuals myself once it's over, but it's always nice to push it to a green star in WUProp ^_^


----------



## Egilman

one simple question, why do they need 11 different apps for running on a windows AMD machine? they all run at different rates and use differing amounts of memory.

And they all run at the same time. why can it just pick one and run with that? Why can't I just pick one and run with it?

Why do they have to run all at once..... One of my machines has five of them on it.... Five different apps all doing the same work.... none of them like to work together....

Maybe it's just me and my machinery, it knows I don't like it, so it doesn't like me back....


----------



## 2002dunx

Doing a little SETI, for a change....

dunx

P.S. Slowly....


----------



## mmonnin

I might just run it since they have an iGPU app and it irks be to be so far down the OCN rankings.

Less than 10k to 3rd.


----------



## 4thKor

Third? We're only 180k from second.


----------



## 10esseeTony

How far are ya from first?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> How far are ya from first?


271 in front of TAAT in overall.


----------



## 10esseeTony




----------



## BeerCan

Seti is out of tasks to send according to a few of my computers.


----------



## LarsL

Less the 50k out of 2nd place keep on crunching


----------



## Egilman

Counting down, 37k now.......


----------



## NBrock

Crunching away. Plenty of tasks queued up for my 1080ti. Turned up the clock a little. 2075 core and 5900 mem.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*


You guys are doing great! But don't get too lackadaisical.


----------



## 2002dunx

I've set the whole horde onto Seti, 47K so far today !

DON'T RUN OUT OF WORK NOW !

LOL

dunx


----------



## Egilman

13k now.....

Getting smaller and smaller.......


----------



## Egilman

YAY!!!

2k ahead, looking forward...... What's TAAT up ahead?


----------



## LarsL

We are in 2nd now only 1.2 mil to 1st Great job team


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> We are in 2nd now only 1.2 mil to 1st Great job team


ONLY ! You're a funny guy !

dunx


----------



## 10esseeTony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You guys are doing great! But don't get too lackadaisical.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> 2k ahead, looking forward...... What's TAAT up ahead?


Decent comeback, but TAAT mountain is so unscalable, we're already sending people home early.


----------



## NBrock

Moved up to #19









https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_members.php?teamid=140408&sort_by=expavg_credit&offset=0

Going to take a break for some gaming. Hopefully that number will keep climbing when I come back


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Careful, I'm hot on your heels at 21st, gaming might be dangerous!









.....Says the guy who's spent a decent amount of time the past two days gaming *whistles innocently* Definitely liking having that separate spare rig just crunching away.


----------



## mmonnin

So I found this post about Lunatics:
Quote:


> The lunatic installer will automatically pick the best CPU app to use, but you need to select the best GPU app to suit your GPU's (which you didn't do as you're running the Cuda 3.2 app which is meant for much older GPU's).
> 
> Rerun the installer and select the SoG app as that will give you the best results. ;-)
> 
> Cheers.


Since there is no way to stop the horrible CUDA apps from running with the default setup I might give Lunatics a go.


----------



## 10esseeTony

That was a heck of a pull, from the lower end of the points to 2nd place! Congrats!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> That was a heck of a pull, from the lower end of the points to 2nd place! Congrats!


It was a good run. As a team we don't run SETI a ton, but we did get up to a pretty good pace by the 2nd day. Congrats on the win.


----------



## emoga

@10esseeTony It would be a shame if TAAT couldn't join us in League 1 next season with OcUK. Hopefully these gold metals in the sprints will help you guys place in the top three.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Agreed, it would be nice to keep such worthy opponents in the same league as us ^_^


----------



## 2002dunx

My horde gorged themselves on SETI.....

But I'm off to Universe and POGS now as we can (maybe) get to first in both ?

dunx


----------



## 10esseeTony

Personally, I hope we (TAAT) stay in league 2 for 2018.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Personally, I hope we (TAAT) stay in league 2 for 2018.


Aww. Where is the fun in that?


----------



## 10esseeTony

About 24 hours until the next Sprint. I hope you guys are secretly making battle plans.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> About 24 hours until the next Sprint. I hope you guys are secretly making battle plans.


Huh? Whaaaa?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> About 24 hours until the next Sprint. I hope you guys are secretly making battle plans.


What's this planning thing you speak of? I thought we just winged it and made you guys panic?


----------



## mmonnin

LHC is the Sprint

It is a primarily VBox project with Sixtrack app being a regular app.


----------



## tictoc

I will fire up some gear on this. @4thKor This should work out nicely for you, since you've got this all set up on your machines.


----------



## 4thKor

Have my 2P's running it now. Can't seem to get my servers to run it though. 24+ hours at 100% complete and nothing else has happened. Doesn't want to finish for some reason. I shut it down.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Loading my only Windows 2P up with work now. Can't seem to get any 6track on either of my linux 2P which dont have virtualbox installed.


----------



## emoga

@k4m1k4z3 Try using the old server for sixtrack.

Add Project:
http://lhcathomeclassic.cern.ch/sixtrack/


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @k4m1k4z3 Try using the old server for sixtrack.
> 
> Add Project:
> http://lhcathomeclassic.cern.ch/sixtrack/


Genius!


----------



## bfromcolo

LHC! Oh crap! In this summer heat all I have is a 24 thread Linux server with 24G of memory, whats the best way to run this? Last time I kept trying to run the VM tasks getting errors and gave up and ran SixTrack.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> LHC! Oh crap! In this summer heat all I have is a 24 thread Linux server with 24G of memory, whats the best way to run this? Last time I kept trying to run the VM tasks getting errors and gave up and ran SixTrack.


That's what I'm going to end up running on my 2p since I don't have the disk space for many Vbox apps. I've been trying to work through the vbox apps on my 3570k with 3 threads gather WUProp hours.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm running ATLAS on both of my 2P's with 120gb SSD's. Both have 24 threads and 48gb RAM. Running three eight-thread tasks on each. The important thing is RAM. 2gb per thread (or eight per task) is a must. I tried 24gb first. Won't work.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm running ATLAS on both of my 2P's with 120gb SSD's. Both have 24 threads and 48gb RAM. Running three eight-thread tasks on each. The important thing is RAM. 2gb per thread (or eight per task) is a must. I tried 24gb first. Won't work.


With 24 threads and 24G of memory by your math is 3 x 4 cores (3x4x2 = 24G memory) Atlas better than just running 24 threads on sixtrack?


----------



## 4thKor

You're right. 2gb per thread is sixteen per task. I'm averaging over 16k PPD for both rigs. One's running X5675's and the other X5690's.


----------



## mmonnin

Stats have updated. Ok to release any bunker.


----------



## tictoc

I will be late to the party. I need to do a fresh install of Arch on a bigger SSD in order to run LHC efficiently.


----------



## mmonnin

2nd after the 1st update. TAAT with 52k, us with 22k. next is 3k. Probably be where we end up. We are 2nd in LHC Marathon as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I totally forgot to fire up Cerberus, whoops.

As for Anandtech, with the amount of pull they have on the sprints I'm surprised they aren't higher up in overall


----------



## mmonnin

A solid 2nd behind TAAT but ahead of OcUK in 3rd who is our main competitor in overall.


----------



## emoga

Apparently we have another sprint soon? I'm still recovering from the last one


----------



## mmonnin

Guess so. They don't do a very good job of keeping with the actual F1 schedule.
Quote:


> Sprints: 20 events of 3-days throughout the year, according to the schedule of the Formula 1 championship.


If they follow the F1 schedule next year it would be 21 Sprints and around this time of year there would be Sprints in 3 consecutive weeks.


----------



## tictoc

I missed the last one, but I will be ready to go for the nexrt one. I will try to throw everything I've got at it.


----------



## mmonnin

@Egilman will like this. The project is Collatz this weekend. @4thKor


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> @Egilman will like this. The project is Collatz this weekend. @4thKor


YUM!!!









And it starts 10 hours from now....


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> YUM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it starts 10 hours from now....


More than that, nearly a day. 22:00 UTC is 5PM EST. http://www.timebie.com/std/utc.php?q=22


----------



## tictoc

Countdown to Collatz Sprint


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> More than that, nearly a day. 22:00 UTC is 5PM EST. http://www.timebie.com/std/utc.php?q=22


What can I say, I'm time zone challenged......

GO TEAM!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> More than that, nearly a day. 22:00 UTC is 5PM EST. http://www.timebie.com/std/utc.php?q=22
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, I'm time zone challenged......
> 
> GO TEAM!
Click to expand...

We got your back. After doing a joint project with some folks in the UK I have a permanent UTC clock in my status bar.


----------



## Egilman

Right now the initial bunkers are filled except for Blackhawk-3 which is getting them in dribs and drabs.....

Seems like everyone is launching on this one given the demand for WU's.....


----------



## Egilman

Boinc Log reports that the Block address is

73.9.196.73/24


----------



## mmonnin

I still have a lot of extra clients to use so I can just add the project to another when these 200 complete.


----------



## tictoc

I need to get two new pcie risers, and then I can get the 290s back up and crunching. I'm down to my last good riser, and that is running one of my 1070s. I should have some new risers here by Friday morning, so at least for the second half of the Sprint, I will be running with almost all of my GPUs.


----------



## emoga

Switching to collatz.


----------



## lanofsong

Come on!! Collatz--alas, i am going to have to sit this one out









Good Luck Team OCN


----------



## mmonnin

It hasn't started yet. Some of ya can hold off on the exports for a few more hours.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Oh boy, TAAT is now bracing for 60M+ppd from Egilman, bracing-as in hoping we don't get knocked to the ground and bloodied in the process....

Egilman, could ya give TAAT a break, and say, only run 3/4 of your cards?


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Oh boy, TAAT is now bracing for 60M+ppd from Egilman, bracing-as in hoping we don't get knocked to the ground and bloodied in the process....
> 
> Egilman, could ya give TAAT a break, and say, only run 3/4 of your cards?


Your estimate of 60M ppd from EG might be a little low.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Oh boy, TAAT is now bracing for 60M+ppd from Egilman, bracing-as in hoping we don't get knocked to the ground and bloodied in the process....
> 
> Egilman, could ya give TAAT a break, and say, only run 3/4 of your cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Your estimate of 60M ppd from EG might be a little low.


Back a few months ago when I had all my cards it would have been a little low, (65 mil/day average) But since I've lost a few cards it's more like 50.....









The real thing is this, are Beercan and 4thkor joining in? they can both do 50/day also.....









I'm sure Emoga and tictoc might throw down a few 10's of mils also...

I just looked at the cache's, they finished up ten minutes ago.... Looks like I timed it perfectly....









And wouldn't you know it, the collatz web server is down.... {argh!} So is the stats server...... !!!!


----------



## Egilman

I guess we are now up and running....

(psst: the bunkers pencil out to 44 million)


----------



## lanofsong

OK - i can run my GPU's for a few hours


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am aiming for 25 million / day


----------



## mmonnin

Just unloaded 5.4mil from my GTX 1070.


----------



## tictoc

I am a bit late to the release party, but 550 tasks are on their way.


----------



## mmonnin

44mil point lead and pulling away.


----------



## 2002dunx

Well, I tried Collatz one one machine and it spat errors on CPU & GPU. Guess I'll wait for the next sprint....









dunx


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Well, I tried Collatz one one machine and it spat errors on CPU & GPU. Guess I'll wait for the next sprint....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx


C++ runtime installed?
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/search/result.aspx?q=c%2B%2B+runtime&Preview=1&search=

List of requirements on project home page:
https://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/index.php

Edit: This post says 2012 worked but some newer versions did not. Altho I think I have some newer versions than 2012 on my Win7 PC and its working.
https://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1528&postid=24101#24101


----------



## bfromcolo

Got a late start, but I'll get a few cards on it. I had never run the CPU tasks before, says its going to take 95 hours on a 1045T, guess I could use an upgrade.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> C++ runtime installed?
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/search/result.aspx?q=c%2B%2B+runtime&Preview=1&search=
> 
> List of requirements on project home page:
> https://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/index.php
> 
> Edit: This post says 2012 worked but some newer versions did not. Altho I think I have some newer versions than 2012 on my Win7 PC and its working.
> https://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1528&postid=24101#24101


Thanks for posting this, I ran into this with a Windows box, took a while to find a working link for the 2012 C++ runtime, so if anyone else is cussing at MS$ for having dead links try this.

http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/6/B/16B06F60-3B20-4FF2-B699-5E9B7962F9AE/VSU3/vcredist_x64.exe


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like TAAT is gaining.


----------



## Egilman

Yeah they are......

But then we aren't really trying either.....

And they are.....

But then, Formula Boinc doesn't quite have the cache' that say the pentathlon does.....


----------



## Egilman

They now have a 1.5 million point lead on us and still growing.

Think I'm gonna go back to MW, why burn out my cards on something no one really cares about...


----------



## 10esseeTony

I feel your pain EG, some of these math projects are a waste of precious compute power in my opinion. I'd much prefer a medical or astrophysical project.

********************

Being in 2nd place, with a large lead over 3rd, TAAT is free to experiment with the .CONFIG files a bit. We have only added one card since the race started (that I know of), a 1060, the other gain in output is all .CONFIG related (and one 10M late bunker).


----------



## LarsL

I just got my 980 and 2 780 fired up sorry for being late


----------



## bfromcolo

I have 2 960 and a 950 on it, down in the basement where it is cool. Hard to go all out this time of year with my main system under my desk.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I feel your pain EG, some of these math projects are a waste of precious compute power in my opinion. I'd much prefer a medical or astrophysical project.
> 
> ********************


Motivation is an issue on some projects, Collatz being one of them. There is also the point of trying to prove a negative aspect of it (collatz) it does get boring and pointless at some point.
Quote:


> Being in 2nd place, with a large lead over 3rd, TAAT is free to experiment with the .CONFIG files a bit. We have only added one card since the race started (that I know of), a 1060, the other gain in output is all .CONFIG related (and one 10M late bunker).


Now this surprises me, you guys haven't been adjusting the .config files till now?
Proper Collatz setup has been common knowledge all over the place for quite a few years....









I have to be in a place that allows free crunchin, run what you like, when you like. Formula Boinc has been around a while and being a year long format doesn't really enjoy the following that some other contests do, hence we see teams like ours and Sic and SG and SUSA, many of the top teams not doing very well in it... (or not really applying themselves in a directed way like in the Pentathlon)

Just doesn't have the draw....... I'm always up for a good contest even with my depleted herd, but even such I don't win all the time...


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Motivation is an issue on some projects, Collatz being one of them. There is also the point of trying to prove a negative aspect of it (collatz) it does get boring and pointless at some point.
> Now this surprises me, you guys haven't been adjusting the .config files till now?
> Proper Collatz setup has been common knowledge all over the place for quite a few years....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be in a place that allows free crunchin, run what you like, when you like. Formula Boinc has been around a while and being a year long format doesn't really enjoy the following that some other contests do, hence we see teams like ours and Sic and SG and SUSA, many of the top teams not doing very well in it... (or not really applying themselves in a directed way like in the Pentathlon)
> 
> Just doesn't have the draw....... I'm always up for a good contest even with my depleted herd, but even such I don't win all the time...


They are still 20mil behind...the gap is closing but we are still ahead. 1.5mil daily loss isn't going to make up for 20mil in less than 2 days.


----------



## 10esseeTony

We started out with a single very basic .CONFIG, those that chose to use it. Others have now been convinced to put forth the effort to use it as well. It's the first time most of us have run the project, and setting up multiple machines with multiple types of cards, sometimes things fall through the cracks. But mostly, we (user xii5ku, actually) have been tweaking that one basic config, squeezing out an extra 3-4% here and there on certain architectures.

Your team forum has been an immense source of information, in addition to the project forum. So sincere thanks, and respect, for that.

To the chagrin of my teammates, I reminded EVGA about the .CONFIG settings. I hope they can reclaim their 3rd place, knocking Sick-turd-ashtray back down to 4th. Seems EVGA may retake some recent points we took from them in the Marathon more easily though, once this Sprint is over. Thus, the chagrin of my mates.


----------



## 10esseeTony

4thKor is strangely quiet. And where is this Beercan you mentioned a few pages back? Hmmmmmmm.....are you guys being sneaky, hiding some sort of secret super-weapon to end the war?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> They are still 20mil behind...the gap is closing but we are still ahead. 1.5mil daily loss isn't going to make up for 20mil in less than 2 days.


I think it is 1.5 per update...


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> 4thKor is strangely quiet. And where is this Beercan you mentioned a few pages back? Hmmmmmmm.....are you guys being sneaky, hiding some sort of secret super-weapon to end the war?


He is. Better tag him again. @4thKor

Beercan (OCN forum name) is No.15 (BOINC name)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I think it is 1.5 per update...


It's about 1.7mil for the day so far:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=col


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Motivation is an issue on some projects, Collatz being one of them. There is also the point of trying to prove a negative aspect of it (collatz) it does get boring and pointless at some point.
> Now this surprises me, you guys haven't been adjusting the .config files till now?
> Proper Collatz setup has been common knowledge all over the place for quite a few years....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be in a place that allows free crunchin, run what you like, when you like. Formula Boinc has been around a while and being a year long format doesn't really enjoy the following that some other contests do, hence we see teams like ours and Sic and SG and SUSA, many of the top teams not doing very well in it... (or not really applying themselves in a directed way like in the Pentathlon)
> 
> Just doesn't have the draw....... I'm always up for a good contest even with my depleted herd, but even such I don't win all the time...


Don't bail yet. We're still up by 13mi but it has dropped by 7-8 million. I'm running this and I haven't ran collatz in like a year.


----------



## mmonnin

Gap is only 9.2 mil


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Gap is only 9.2 mil


Really?

you must mean 8.5 million.....


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Really?
> 
> you must mean 8.5 million.....


Really??

You mean 8.1mil.

It updates every hour.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Really??
> 
> You mean 8.1mil.
> 
> It updates every hour.


Thank you, pardon the assumption...


----------



## 10esseeTony

You have *my* blessing to bail, Egilman.







But I'd prefer you stay.

Power outages, overnight crashed systems, hard drive failures, internet outages....who knows what could happen to keep TAAT from overtaking.









*****************

3rd times charm?

@4thKor, where the heck are ya buddy?

Edit: Hey, how come it didn't 'tag' him? Edit2: Ah, found it.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> You have *my* blessing to bail, Egilman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd prefer you stay.
> 
> Power outages, overnight crashed systems, hard drive failures, internet outages....who knows what could happen to keep TAAT from overtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****************
> 
> 3rd times charm?
> 
> @4thKor , where the heck are ya buddy?
> 
> Edit: Hey, how come it didn't 'tag' him?


There is an [ @ ] code for that.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> You have *my* blessing to bail, Egilman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd prefer you stay.
> 
> Power outages, overnight crashed systems, hard drive failures, internet outages....who knows what could happen to keep TAAT from overtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****************
> 
> 3rd times charm?
> 
> @4thKor , where the heck are ya buddy?
> 
> Edit: Hey, how come it didn't 'tag' him?


Looks like he did bail. I added my 980Ti last night but it seems like that was a complete waste. Well behind now so I'm done.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Nobody is required to participate.









Getting 2nd place on most of the sprints should still hold us in 1st for the overall yearly competition.


----------



## tictoc

Had the Fury-X drop out over night. It got stuck at idle clocks, but it is back up and runniing now.


----------



## 10esseeTony

I'm stealing an appropriate image from page 34 of TAAT's FB thread, regarding the Sprint that we should all be bunkering for at this very moment. Thanks to TAAT's Ken g6 for the humor.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I'm stealing an appropriate image from page 34 of TAAT's FB thread, regarding the Sprint that we should all be bunkering for at this very moment. Thanks to TAAT's Ken g6 for the humor.


Thats cause Beta is really Alpha and Production is really beta.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> I'm stealing an appropriate image from page 34 of TAAT's FB thread, regarding the Sprint that we should all be bunkering for at this very moment. Thanks to TAAT's Ken g6 for the humor.


Wait, when did we start talking about the new tablets from work....









... At least the warehouse scanners work relatively well - until the link between our brand and head office goes for lunch that is.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

It must have been a simple change that didn't need to be tested


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> It must have been a simple change that didn't need to be tested


It's our POTM, asteroids.

And server is out of work.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Well, I went ahead and fired up all my 2P to wait for work units.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Well, I went ahead and fired up all my 2P to wait for work units.


I actually dialed mine back about 10% to do some MW configuration tweaking....


----------



## bfromcolo

My server bit the dust, reinstalling the OS now. Then I will hopefully get some work.


----------



## 4thKor

No luck in getting tasks for Asteroids. Ran both 2P's all night and didn't get a single task.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah, I've only got some left only because I paused Asteroids via TeamViewer once I found out there was no work and it was Sprint event. I got one this morning, probably a resend as it was showing 0 tasks ready to send. Sprint might just be an event of whomever had the biggest queue before it started.


----------



## lanofsong

Only 2 tasks for me since yesterday afternoon


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Only 2 tasks for me since yesterday afternoon


I'm still carrying 1000 tasks per machine.... refills as needed.

one machine dropped to 750 ish over night, but it's full now.....


----------



## lanofsong

Just checked: It looks like I now have 670 tasks


----------



## 4thKor

Up and running full bore on the 2P's.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Up and running full bore on the 2P's.


COOL!

{besides, those gerbils needed the exercise}


----------



## 4thKor

They've been on LHC for a while. Moved into third for OCN.

Also fired up a DL580 with Asteroids. 80 more processors.


----------



## emoga

Oops. Better late than never? Switching everything over.









Edit: my best system refuses to co-operate, so I won't be at full strength. Tried resetting and all that.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Oops. Better late than never? Switching everything over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my best system refuses to co-operate, so I won't be at full strength. Tried resetting and all that.


Is it just that slot? Out of space or anything? Tried deleting that slot folder?


----------



## emoga

Looks like the recent SixTrack bug left a bunch of slot folders with dead tasks in them even after they were aborted. Never had that problem before 
















@mmonnin


----------



## mmonnin

Odd. New one to me too.


----------



## bfromcolo

Looking like third place in the sprint.


----------



## tictoc

Looks like my 2P kept plugging away at Asteroids while I was in the woods. I'm back now, and playing catch up on all the threads and PMs. Great job on the Sprints







, and the OP has been updated.


----------



## emoga

Looks like NFS is the upcoming sprint project. I'll try and get some 14's and 15's since the 16's are too ram intensive.

Not sure how much I'll be able to bunker....but most of my rigs will active once it starts.


----------



## tictoc

I will also hop on this. I'll be crunching some 16e's.









**Edit** Running 32 16e tasks in Linux. Memory usage for the 16e tasks is a shade under 1 GB per task.


----------



## mmonnin

Started some 16e tasks this morning on the 2p and 3570k. 16e gets better RAC.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I fired up one of my 2P, running 28 of 32 threads


----------



## bfromcolo

moving my 2P from Asteroids to this now.


----------



## mmonnin

Just uploaded mine.


----------



## mmonnin

Sigh, whats up with NFS sending out two backup units after someone aborts, so 3 in total, and then canceling the 3rd unit mid progress when the 2nd completes:
https://escatter11.fullerton.edu/nfs/workunit.php?wuid=81883138

Or even two at once with quorum = 1 and aborting the 2nd unit:
https://escatter11.fullerton.edu/nfs/workunit.php?wuid=81889752

No more 14e/15e. That's just nutty.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Stop by OcUK ( https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/formula-boinc-2017.18763633/page-22 ) and wish user Xez well. He was recently assigned hospice care, 28 years old and the doctors have given up on his cancer, but he is still crunching!!!!


----------



## 10esseeTony

He passed away on Friday the 4th.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> He passed away on Friday the 4th.


Ouch, sorry to hear, but by the limited posts I've read they were doing their best to be in good spirits. Cancer is not a fun thing to deal with, to say the least. Glad to read that Rob got to spend time with family without pain.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Looks like there is a [email protected] sprint going on now until the 27th.








I will fire up my W8100 as long as temperatures permit.


----------



## mmonnin

Ah yeah, summer break is over. There is a GP this weekend too. Spa.

I started MW on the RX 580. Too bad I don't have the 280x in a computer atm during the summer.


----------



## tictoc

I will miss the one race that I would normally run.









I was running some tests on the AMD 4.12 staging kernel and the 4.13 main line kernel, to see how the AMDGPU OpenCL support for GCN 1.0 parts was progressing, and I won't be back home to switch the machine over to the Catalyst driver or Windows before the end of the Sprint.

For anyone that is interested, OpenCL is still not working with Tahiti and the latest AMD driver and kernel. Desktop performance is fine, but still no OpenCL support with the AMDGPU-Pro driver. On a positive note Hawaii, Figi, and Polaris parts are running very nicely on the 4.12 kernel and latest drivers.

**Edit** I should be able to get a pair of 290s and a 480 crunching MilkyWay later today.


----------



## mmonnin

POGs is the Sprint this weekend and its already started.
http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?sprint=13&lang=&year=2017


----------



## bfromcolo

POGs it is then, OcUK got off to the good start.


----------



## tictoc

I left 26 threads on POGS for the Sprint.

We need @lanofsong back in this thread to give us a poke when a Sprint is coming up.


----------



## lanofsong

@mmonnin has been has been keeping us well informed







I think it is summer vacations/temps and whatnot are keeping the numbers down a little.

I will post in the Folding thread when the next FB Sprint is announced -









Just added POGS to My Opteron 4 x 6174 (48cores). It would be nice to compare this to the Threadripper 16/32 if any are crunching POGS


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @mmonnin
> has been has been keeping us well informed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is summer vacations/temps and whatnot are keeping the numbers down a little.
> I will post in the Folding thread when the next FB Sprint is announced -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added POGS to My Opteron 4 x 6174 (48cores). It would be nice to compare this to the Threadripper 16/32 if any are crunching POGS


I added events in the phone's calendar for the rest of the year so hopefully we won't miss out on the whole bunker period.

Here is my 1950x I just setup last night. Bone stock everything. It's been running at 3.7GHz at 48-50c 100% load with ThermalTake 360 AIO via Hardware Monitor
http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/results.php?hostid=818250&offset=0&show_names=0&state=4&appid=

A couple of the benchmarks seem a little low, between 1920x and 1950x on Anand's review. RAM is only at 1066 instead of 1600 so I bet there is some gains to be had there.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whoo, it's one of my regulars! ^_^


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @mmonnin
> has been has been keeping us well informed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is summer vacations/temps and whatnot are keeping the numbers down a little.
> I will post in the Folding thread when the next FB Sprint is announced -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added POGS to My Opteron 4 x 6174 (48cores). It would be nice to compare this to the Threadripper 16/32 if any are crunching POGS


Upped the Mem clocks to PC3200 CL14, the rating of the memory I got, and the OC to 3.7 GHz instead of the turbo speed. That upped the CeneBench R15 score to over 3100 which is better than the Anand stock review numbers. I'll let that run for a bit. Hopefully an improvement in POGs.


----------



## 10esseeTony

TAAT has a user with a TR, .05 increase in voltage, not sure the clockspeed, with 1600 RAM. He is finishing the tasks that give 99.06 points in 3275 seconds average, for an estimated ppd of 83,686.

Probably not a good benchmark though, as there is some argument that POGS is quite variable. Some other CPU's (XEON v3's and v4's) are listed here too, if you want to have a look.

In other news....you guys are bunkering so hard, you're going to cause a nuclear winter...aren't you?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> TAAT has a user with a TR, .05 increase in voltage, not sure the clockspeed, with 1600 RAM. He is finishing the tasks that give 99.06 points in 3275 seconds average, for an estimated ppd of 83,686.
> 
> Probably not a good benchmark though, as there is some argument that POGS is quite variable. Some other CPU's (XEON v3's and v4's) are listed here too, if you want to have a look.
> 
> In other news....you guys are bunkering so hard, you're going to cause a nuclear winter...aren't you?


Beware my army of.... ARM minion threads, or something.







Still surprised that I'm over half a million credit just on phones


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> TAAT has a user with a TR, .05 increase in voltage, not sure the clockspeed, with 1600 RAM. He is finishing the tasks that give 99.06 points in 3275 seconds average, for an estimated ppd of 83,686.
> 
> Probably not a good benchmark though, as there is some argument that POGS is quite variable. Some other CPU's (XEON v3's and v4's) are listed here too, if you want to have a look.
> 
> In other news....you guys are bunkering so hard, you're going to cause a nuclear winter...aren't you?


I have two validated at 3205 and 3216 CPU seconds for 99.06 points. Others waiting to be validated are between 3200 and 3300 CPU seconds. I am at 3.74GHz (37.5 multi) @ 1.2v.

I wish we were bunkering but it would have been great if POGs was last weeks event since POGs was a August Project of the Month for OCN. But we've been losing ground to EVGA the whole time.

@WhiteWulfe I too have all my Android devices on POGs. Nexus 7, Nexus 9 and two el' cheapo fleabay 4c phones doing like 3-4k RAC.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe I too have all my Android devices on POGs. Nexus 7, Nexus 9 and two el' cheapo fleabay 4c phones doing like 3-4k RAC.


I only have two on pogs... The other two are on WCG, because, well, cancer research and all that. Six threads each, with all four phones resting on top of a laptop cooler ^_^;;;


----------



## 10esseeTony

Whew. Glad to know POGS was project of the month, thought you were going to annihilate the planet with your bomb drop tomorrow.


----------



## mmonnin

One guy on Scottish BOINC Team dropped a bunker of ~1mil and we dropped to 5th.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Someone please tell me there is a practical, useful application of the mathematical knowledge gained from YAFU? I'd much rather be curing some disease....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Someone please tell me there is a practical, useful application of the mathematical knowledge gained from YAFU? I'd much rather be curing some disease....


No idea, I'd prefer to work on cancer cures myself... ^_^


----------



## mmonnin

I did just enough for WuProp hours and that was it. The completion % is jacked up on those mt apps.


----------



## lanofsong

How do i go about adding this project when it is not in the drop down list?

Thanks


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> How do i go about adding this project when it is not in the drop down list?
> Thanks


What a newb.









Some sites have it listed on their homepage or just try the home page if there is none. Overwrite the Project URL field.

http://yafu.myfirewall.org/yafu/


----------



## lanofsong

Thanks mmonnin









Tried this, but the project is not accepting new accounts (which is what i would be) - thought i may be missing something.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Thanks mmonnin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this, but the project is not accepting new accounts (which is what i would be) - thought i may be missing something.


yafu is the invite code so you'll have to sign up first on the webpage then add in BM. It's mentioned on the home page. Guess I forgot about that.

https://yafu.myfirewall.org/yafu/create_account_form.php?next_url=


----------



## lanofsong

Thanks


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Never ran YAFU before, but I have it fired up now for the next few days.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll get it fired up in the near future myself. Might as well get the WUProp hours ^_^


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll get it fired up in the near future myself. Might as well get the WUProp hours ^_^


Well it is The Sprint event for YAFU. How about now.









I don't like how inconsistent the times are for Yafu. One 4t task look 3 seconds, 0.00 CPU seconds and I got 0.20 points. Other 4t tasks take hours.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Well it is The Sprint event for YAFU. How about now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like how inconsistent the times are for Yafu. One 4t task look 3 seconds, 0.00 CPU seconds and I got 0.20 points. Other 4t tasks take hours.


That's why I wrote it the way I did


----------



## WhiteWulfe

 Yafu's a no dice scenario for me... Horrible UI lag and regular lockups if you need to use the rig.


----------



## bfromcolo

It looks like I have a 24 thread task waiting for the 8 thread one to finish, leaving 16 threads with nothing to do.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like I have a 24 thread task waiting for the 8 thread one to finish, leaving 16 threads with nothing to do.


Yup several clients are a must with different sized tasks. Or only a single type of task.

I've got some going for nearly a day now.

Hate it when server cancels tasks. Can't say I like one bit of this project.
https://yafu.myfirewall.org/yafu/workunit.php?wuid=1043594


----------



## lanofsong

Next FB project should be announced around 12pm EST/ 16:00 UTC tomorrow


----------



## mmonnin

Just got back a PSU from EVGA RMA so the 1950x is up so I'll have it crunch whatever the project is tomorrow. The list of legit projects is getting pretty small.


----------



## tictoc

Thanks for the reminder @lanofsong









OP has been fully updated.

Depending on the project, we might think about making a push as a team. While we are pretty safely in 1st, a little more breathing room is always nice.


----------



## Gorgotha

The sprint is Leiden Classical...but I can't create an account...and even if I could the server only has 204 work units ready to send...


----------



## tictoc

The way Leiden works, there generally aren't a bunch of tasks in the queue, but they have been having steady work over the last month. https://boincstats.com/en/stats/21/project/detail/lastDays

I won't be able to get started crunching on it until later today, but then I will try to stockpile some tasks.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

On linux and windows, I am getting a message that there was work but it was committed to other platforms.

It gave me a couple on my linux machine after a while, but then still none on windows. Hopefully it isnt a problem getting enough work for the sprint.


----------



## tictoc

Leiden is usually a project that just trickles in tasks, so there's a good chance that we all wont be able to have our queues full of tasks crunching Leiden. I think @emoga and @mm67 have been running Leiden, so maybe they can let us know how the flow of tasks has been.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgotha*
> 
> The sprint is Leiden Classical...but I can't create an account...and even if I could the server only has 204 work units ready to send...


Account creation is disabled - No go for me


----------



## mmonnin

It says 95 are available but I can't get any. This is just going to be a contest of who can get lucky with the server gods.


----------



## mmonnin

It was even noted by Sebastian to NOT use this project not that long ago.
http://formula-boinc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=93#p457

Well I set CSG to 0% priority so I'll run any of these IF I get any.


----------



## emoga

I've only been getting work on my Windows machines for the past couple of days that I've been crunching....although I do have a decent amount of work on them.

I'll do what I can with what I have.









Rather unfortunate that newcomers can't register and participate.


----------



## tictoc

Looking at the new on their site, I guess they just disabled new accounts to stop the spammers, since the project is winding down in 2018.


----------



## bfromcolo

9/28/2017 8:13:32 AM | Leiden Classical | (there was work but it was committed to other platforms)

Getting that on Linux and Windows, what other platform?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 9/28/2017 8:13:32 AM | Leiden Classical | (there was work but it was committed to other platforms)
> 
> Getting that on Linux and Windows, what other platform?


Haha I saw that too. Guess they can't make an app that gets the same results between Linux and Windows so the wingman has to be the same. Not sure what other platform but I bet their server is getting hammered. I always see tasks ready to send but I'm not getting many. Since I can't get enough of a buffer to last I just send up suspending the project whenever I get a task. A couple got through that way.


----------



## tictoc

I only grabbed one when I first attached to the project. I don't think I've gotten anything else since then.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Looks like they are matching up computers by OS and processor types... Intel core to Intel core, xeon to xeon, amd to amd... My xeon linux machine isnt getting much work, but my Intel and amd laptops are getting all the work.


----------



## tictoc

@10esseeTony and the Sprint champs were able to corral a few tasks before the start.

I don't have any Windows machines up and running at the moment, but if Windows hosts are getting tasks I can fire up some VMs.

**Edit**

I do have about 20 tasks pending. Funny thing there is that I'm waiting on the same wingman for all of those tasks, and my wingman is running an Intel T2080, on what I would guess is a 10 year old laptop. I might be waiting awhile for those results to come in.


----------



## mmonnin

I got a couple on a Linux host. Also had some in Win7 and Win10.


----------



## bfromcolo

WooHoo got a dozen tasks over night. On the board with a whopping 140 pts.


----------



## mmonnin

I got like 120 tasks on a extra client I started up on my 3770k. The BOINC instance was doing nothing else so BM would constantly request Leiden for work.

Edit: Looking at the Leiden website it seems it has gotten quite a few more.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like OCN will end up in 3rd. Very tight race for 1st with only 500 points separating TAAT and OcUK.


----------



## bfromcolo

As hard as it was for me to get work from this project I have to wonder how some of these teams scored so many points. Some sort of automated updater I'd guess. Seems to be working better now.


----------



## mmonnin

Just 59 points between the top 2 teams. 1-3 tasks.

I only had 1 client get work the entire time. Some others got a few tasks in the 1 day prior but nothing after.


----------



## tictoc

Another Sprint is upon us. Calling all NVIDIA crunchers. This Sprint is GPUGrid. http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?sprint=16&lang=&year=2017

Tough to pile up work on GPUGrid, but I will have a pair of 1070s crunching.







It is a bit easier for me with four GPUs in my system; I can usually snag a few days worth of work.

**Edit** I'm off and running with a fair amount of work for my 1070s.


----------



## mmonnin

Another poor project with sparse work availability at best.

I think you can only get 2 per card. Which is fine because there is a 50% bonus if returned w/o 24 hours for you and your wingman.

Be sure to set swan_sync if in Win7 or newer for better GPU util.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have to agree, the past two days it's been rather spotty and sporadic... Hopefully they will have enough to go around. I've been running it the past week or so to work towards 50 Mil in it ^_^


----------



## tictoc

2 per GPU is the limit. I always get 8 tasks (2 per card) even though two of my GPUs are AMD cards that can't run the project. That is more than enough to keep me crunching on the Long Runs for a few days.

I must just be lucky on GPUGrid. Every time I decide to fire it up for a bit I get work.


----------



## tictoc

I forgot to shut down network access, so one million points snuck through before the start of the Sprint.


----------



## lanofsong

Oops - Missed this. I will get some GPU's on this tonight


----------



## bfromcolo

I never get work from this project without spamming the update button, this will push the update button for you every 5 minutes in Linux.

$ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
$ sudo su
$ watch -n 300 boinccmd --project http://www.gpugrid.net/ update

There is a tool for Windows that does this, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## bfromcolo

Windows update version courtesy of Magic.

Quote:


> I don't have any problem getting work units. A small batch script that request work units about every 3 minutes makes sure I have work.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> for /l %%x in (1, 1, 1000) do (
> echo %%x
> "c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
> ping 127.0.0.1 -n 180 > nul
> )
> 
> open notepad and paste the above code in. save in C:\ProgramData\Boinc\updater.cmd
> the -n 180 part of the ping command will run about every 3 minutes.
> just open a cmd window cd C:\ProgramData\Boinc
> execute updater.cmd
> 
> To stop it ctrl C
> it will ask "terminate batch job" press y and enter


----------



## mmonnin

Someone on WCG forums was using the Windows scheduler to get HSTB tasks but the batch file works just as well I think. I have use the above commands before in the Pent.

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,39670_offset,0#540311


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I never get work from this project without spamming the update button, this will push the update button for you every 5 minutes in Linux.
> 
> $ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
> 
> $ sudo su
> 
> $ watch -n 300 boinccmd --project http://www.gpugrid.net/ update
> 
> There is a tool for Windows that does this, I'll see if I can find it.


Thanks


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Thanks for the script. My 2 x 1080 rig has grabbed 1 unit so far now. Hopefully I can get some more on that machine and get some on my 1080ti as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Someone on WCG forums was using the Windows scheduler to get HSTB tasks but the batch file works just as well I think. I have use the above commands before in the Pent.
> 
> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,39670_offset,0#540311


I think I should look into running that myself so I can get my paws on a decent amount of work for it... Once I get my 180 day badge for that new one.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Windows update version courtesy of Magic.


Thx for script 

Only one unit for my 1080 but my 980x2 rig has not picked any WU's in over 2hrs of trying.....guess i will have to wait a little longer.

Go Team OCN


----------



## lanofsong

Uninstalled Boinc - reinstall and voila GPUGrid is up and running on 2x980 rig


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh man, they must have had some biiiiiiiig work units waiting in the pipes for this event... I've gone from nice 4-6 hour work units to the 12-15 hour ones.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh man, they must have had some biiiiiiiig work units waiting in the pipes for this event... I've gone from nice 4-6 hour work units to the 12-15 hour ones.


I actually got one of the 'short' ones but it had terrible points compared the the long version. Over half the time of a long but less than 1/3 the points.

My GTX 1070:
http://www.gpugrid.net/results.php?hostid=447510

Edit: I'm getting this for Cosmo. Tasks upload but are waiting to report.

Code:



Code:


[email protected]       10/7/2017 6:11:36 PM    Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance


----------



## lanofsong

Only 30mins remaining - Close race for 2nd with Team Anandtech and OcUK and for 4th place with OCN and XtremeSystems.


----------



## Tex1954

I been trying to help out, but seems either my house burned down or I lost my router.... or something... everything at home dead and not responding...

Doing Canada runs lately, not sure when/if I can get a chance to buz by the house and see what's up...

Sigh...

Boohoo...


----------



## Tex1954

Had a few spare hours at home terminal and drove home to check things...

Turns out it was a network switch that fried, not the router, but same effect... all gooder now... back on the road!

LOL!


----------



## tictoc

Missed this the first time through. Glad to hear all is well, and it was only a switch.









Be safe on the road.


----------



## lanofsong

Next FB project:


10/20/2017 05:00 (UTC) - 10/23/2017 04:59 (UTC) 
TN-Grid


----------



## tictoc

Hopefully they are able to generate some new work. Right now the queue is empty.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Hopefully they are able to generate some new work. Right now the queue is empty.


I have about 1/2 days worth of work.

BTW - Is our #1 TN-Grid @BeerCan in for this?

Also, @mmonnin could probably get a good comparison of your 1950X with my 4P Opteron on this project.


----------



## mmonnin

I wasn't able to get a full days work this morning. Def short on work at this project. At least I wasn't able to get a days worth at once.

The 1950x is running it now. Looks like AVX tasks are taking about 66to 68 min. SSE2 slightly slower at 68 to 70 min. The FMA tasks in progress are about in the same range as the others. 90% average CPU usage with some DD/SETI GPU tasks running. CPU is at 3.725GHz.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I wasn't able to get a full days work this morning. Def short on work at this project. At least I wasn't able to get a days worth at once.
> 
> The 1950x is running it now. Looks like AVX tasks are taking about 66to 68 min. SSE2 slightly slower at 68 to 70 min. The FMA tasks in progress are about in the same range as the others. 90% average CPU usage with some DD/SETI GPU tasks running. CPU is at 3.725GHz.


SSE2 time is about 4680seconds (cpu time) x 48 threads ~probably consuming close to 650watts doing so


----------



## mmonnin

So about 10min slower than the AVX times on the 1950x. I don't know what the power consumption is on that PC. I've only see HWInfo data in Windows but I'm in Linux atm. I don't think it will use that much power even with a 1070 and 970 running as well.


----------



## tictoc

Snagged a few hours worth of tasks for my 1700 and my 2P. Runtimes for the 1700 are right in line with mmonnin's 1950x.


----------



## BeerCan

I'll switch some cores back to tn-grid today


----------



## bfromcolo

I spammed the update button long enough to get 137 tasks on my old server, so I guess that's enough for one bunker. It's going to take a few hours to clean off my 1700 and I will try to build up another.

They take about 2:45 to run the SSE2 tasks on these old L5640s.


----------



## mmonnin

The Kraken has been unleashed. About 29k points.

My 3570k is even faster than my 1950x but it doesn't have HT. I think its running at 3.9GHz and run times were around 53min.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The Kraken has been unleashed. About 29k points.
> 
> My 3570k is even faster than my 1950x but it doesn't have HT. I think its running at 3.9GHz and run times were around 53min.


Nice - That point upload pushed us to 3rd place









My 3770K @ 4.7Ghz is completing the units in about 76mins - your 3570K is doing great.


----------



## tictoc

400 tasks on their way.









After battling to get tasks yesterday, I instantly downloaded 300 tasks, after uploading all of my finished tasks.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 400 tasks on their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After battling to get tasks yesterday, I instantly downloaded 300 tasks, after uploading all of my finished tasks.


Yes same here, uploaded what i had and it dumped a fresh batch on me right away. They look like different work units with faster execution times.

Quote:


> Another experiment on E. coli
> We are ready to start another experiment on Escherichia coli, using the same expression dataset of the previous one but changing one of the algorithm's parameters.
> Execution times should slightly faster than the last one on Vitis vinifera.


----------



## tictoc

Crunching my first batch of the new tasks, and the new tasks look like they take about half as long to complete as the old tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

I saw the quicker tasks too. I've only had 4 of them validated so far on my 1950x. All FMA version. About 6% lower RAC with the smaller apps. Just 4 tasks so far but the distribution is separate with no overlap.


----------



## mmonnin

So right now we are 68 points up on OcUK and 85 up on TAAT. We have been finishing 3rd or 4th most Sprints. That's a 10 point loss to usually TAAT or OcUK in 1st and 3 point loss to 2nd. Another 3 if we finish 4th. There are 4 Sprints left including the one going on right now. That's 40 points we could lose. It won't take much more than that to lose the top spot over all.

Some projects we could gain some positions:
Gerasim -I think Windows only arm
Goofy NCI - Can run multiple clients
GPUGrid
Leiden
MilkyWay
MindModeling
Moo
NFS
PRIMABOINCA - Invite only I think?
Primegrid
Sztaki Desktop Grid
dDM-Project (Distributed Data Mining)
VGTU
Wanless Mersenne +2 (WEP M2)
WCG

Some of the others we are already in 1st, have a big gap to next position, so far from a single point (SETI) or have no/inconsistent work (FIND/BURP).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Goofy NCI isn't providing work to ARM at the moment for some reason, but my gaming rig (Win7) gets work units most of the time (I say most, because I've been averaging only 15.5-16 hours of work a day for it, and I haven't been turning BOINC off the past few days)


----------



## 10esseeTony

I assume the change in seasons has helped to awaken you guys/gals a bit, but regardless, it is good to see the BOINC Pentathlon butt kickers get it into gear and start racing again.


----------



## tictoc

We were all over the place for the past few months, but we will be turning up the heat again.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> So right now we are 68 points up on OcUK and 85 up on TAAT. We have been finishing 3rd or 4th most Sprints. That's a 10 point loss to usually TAAT or OcUK in 1st and 3 point loss to 2nd. Another 3 if we finish 4th. There are 4 Sprints left including the one going on right now. That's 40 points we could lose. It won't take much more than that to lose the top spot over all.
> 
> Some projects we could gain some positions:
> Gerasim -I think Windows only arm
> Goofy NCI - Can run multiple clients
> GPUGrid
> Leiden
> MilkyWay
> MindModeling
> Moo
> NFS
> PRIMABOINCA - Invite only I think?
> Primegrid
> Sztaki Desktop Grid
> dDM-Project (Distributed Data Mining)
> VGTU
> Wanless Mersenne +2 (WEP M2)
> WCG
> 
> Some of the others we are already in 1st, have a big gap to next position, so far from a single point (SETI) or have no/inconsistent work (FIND/BURP).


If we want to make a big push over the last two months, then I have a pretty good idea what we'll be running for November/December POTM.









*Edit* I also need to grab some CPUs for this board that has been sitting in my office for the past few months. http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=EP2C612D16C-4L#Specifications


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Many of my CPU cores were sleeping over the summer. Time to wake more of them up when I get home next week and start working on my next build.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> If we want to make a big push over the last two months, then I have a pretty good idea what we'll be running for November/December POTM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* I also need to grab some CPUs for this board that has been sitting in my office for the past few months. http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=EP2C612D16C-4L#Specifications


Found some








ebay

Edit:
84k behind and gaining.

Edit2:
71k


----------



## bfromcolo

30K out from second place


----------



## Egilman

Been outta touch for a couple of days, looks like the hardware made it through,
Could you guys use another 80 cores?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Been outta touch for a couple of days, looks like the hardware made it through,
> Could you guys use another 80 cores?


We're not in 1st so yeah.









19k from 2nd.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Been outta touch for a couple of days, looks like the hardware made it through,
> Could you guys use another 80 cores?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Been outta touch for a couple of days, looks like the hardware made it through,
> *Could you guys use another 80 cores*?


Oh Yeah


----------



## 10esseeTony

Uh oh. I'll go tell the fellas at TAAT to fasten their seatbelts, this ride is likely to get a little bumpy before it's over!


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like OcUK was bunkering and jumped to 1st. 14k to 2nd and 71k to 1st now.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Looks like OcUK was bunkering and jumped to 1st. 14k to 2nd and 71k to 1st now.


They didn't know ahead of time what was up I think... and it takes project servers up to 2 days to start showing stats sometimes... never know... don't think anyone sandbagging...

I also think 3 days is way too short... 5 would be better...


----------



## mmonnin

OcUK and TAAT both had big jumps today. Easy enough to check the stats to see.


----------



## lanofsong

Great work in in taking 3rd place in the TN-grid sprint, we just need a few more CPU donors and 1st place should be within our grasp

Congrats to TAAT and OcUK on taking 1st and 2nd respectively.

The next FB sprint will be announced Thursday morning @1am EST.


----------



## mmonnin

Keep those queues low.









The projects left are:
CSG
Cosmology
Enigma - GPU app now
PrimeGrid - PPS Sieve gives most PPD
SRBase
The dDM-Project - aka Distributed Data Mining
Universe
VGTU
Wanless Mersenne +2 - aka WEP M2

Denis - Project is down
BURP - Sporadic work
Find - Dead project
Primaboinca - Invite only, better not be this


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Prime Grid is our next sprint, from 10/27/2017 05:00 (UTC) to 10/30/2017 05:59 (UTC)


----------



## lanofsong

Up and running


----------



## BeerCan

What do we block to bunker?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> What do we block to bunker?


Have you tried to limit your upload speed to the minimum allowed? I will do this tonight - small bunker


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Been outta touch for a couple of days, looks like the hardware made it through,
> Could you guys use another 80 cores?


You in for this one?


----------



## mmonnin

PPS Seive tasks are really small. Think I saw 0.04k and 0.07k. The upload speed is split between all projects so if there are multiple running it can help slow down the uploads.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> What do we block to bunker?


I set it to download 2 days of work and suspended network activity on a couple systems where I wasn't running anything else.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> What do we block to bunker?


I haven't tested these yet, so no guarantees that they work.









Upload address is: http://www.primegrid.com/cgi/file_upload_handler

Main PrimeGrid IP: 23.253.170.196

I can't find a separate IP address for the upload server, but I haven't dug too deeply yet.

**Edit** It looks like PrimeGrid runs everything off a single server, so to block uploads and still download new work, the easiest way would be to run another instance of BOINC. Courtesy of mmonnin: [GUIDE] Setting up Multiple BOINC Instances


----------



## lanofsong

Just uploaded some units - 1080 was a few units from going dry









BTW - 0.01Kb Upload speed for me blocked all units from uploading.


----------



## mmonnin

Uploaded several hundred PPS Sieve tasks.


----------



## tictoc

600 tasks are on their way.


----------



## bfromcolo

I sent in about 120. My RX 470 has something thats going to take 25 hours, I hope you get a lot of points for a 25 hour GPU task.


----------



## tictoc

That must be a genfer 21 or 22 task. Those are double precision tasks. The ppd is good as long as the task finishes. Those tasks are very sensitive to any instability, and can error if an OC is at all unstable. I had to run my 7970s at stock clocks to not have any errors.


----------



## lanofsong

Unless we can get a few more crunchers onboard, it looks like we will duke it out with Crunching @ EVGA for 3rd. I think that TAAT is holding a few big bunkers as they are usually neck and neck with OcUK.


----------



## tictoc

I added two more GPUs to PrimGrid, so I now have (2)1070s, (2)290s, (1)480, and (1) 7970 searching for primes.









Maybe @Jpmboy has a few GPUs to throw at PrimeGrid PPS Sieve tasks for a few days.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> That must be a genfer 21 or 22 task. Those are double precision tasks. The ppd is good as long as the task finishes. Those tasks are very sensitive to any instability, and can error if an OC is at all unstable. I had to run my 7970s at stock clocks to not have any errors.


Those require validation with another user and I've had those take weeks before verification. Good chance those will not be validated in 3 days. PPS Sieve is a MUCH higher RAC than any GFN task.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I added two more GPUs to PrimGrid, so I now have (2)1070s, (2)290s, (1)480, and (1) 7970 searching for primes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe @Jpmboy has a few GPUs to throw at PrimeGrid PPS Sieve tasks for a few days.


I will ask for some help I get home


----------



## mmonnin

Maybe @Ithanul can put some of those new pascal GPUs to work.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

When I get home I should be able to add in some help, assuming I don't have the insanely long GpuGrid tasks sitting in my queue ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

Not sure if @NBrock and those 1080Ti's are available to do some PrimeGrid PPS Sieve work for the next two days


----------



## lanofsong

Calling all former Primegrid crunchers. We are in a tight race and your help would be greatly appreciated









@slapstick01

@scvette

@nova4005

@dunx

@mm67

@Tex1954

@magic8192

@deegon

@Asgaroth

@AudioElf

@Finrond

@Angrybutcher

@will

@Quamba

@Jayce

@Starbomba

@Sethy666

@R.D.BID

@Ghost26

@Genesis1984

@srsparky32

@Hyperion

@Kaneda13

@Forrester

@Bal3Wolf

@sks72

@allikat

@aas88keyz

@TechCrazy

@SuperSluether

@ku4jb

@Deedaz

@Diffident

@fragamemnon

@BulletBait

@msgclb

@LarsL

@TwirlyWhirly555


----------



## tictoc

Giant call to arms. I love it.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Oh boy. TAAT's been worried about you guys from the start, now you're calling in some sleepers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm up and running. GPUGrid had run dry anyways


----------



## BeerCan

OK I added 4 more 1080's and put everything on PPS Sieve. Hopefully I will start seeing some return.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> OK I added 4 more 1080's and put everything on PPS Sieve. Hopefully I will start seeing some return.












That should be about 3.5-4 million PPD.


----------



## mmonnin

Just 360k from 3rd.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, this is the perfect setup to stress test my 290X, which i thought was dead but the PSU was faulty. Adding that and my Nano as well to the mix.

Too bad i cannot use my Furies right now, as i'm waiting on a couple parts to add them to my loop.

EDIT: For whatever it is worth, i've added an RX 460.


----------



## makr

3 more GTX1080's in the mix.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Just 360k 320k from 2nd.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Or, just 12-14 hours, from 1st. I'm duly impressed!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Or, just 12-14 hours, from 1st. I'm duly impressed!


You should see our [email protected] output during the FFW one week event, that jumps pretty good to say the least ^_^

Our teams do have a number of gpus, that's for sure (especially when some of our really competitive editors bring out the call to arms ^_^)


----------



## BeerCan

and flame out







one of my 1080's is smoked . . damnit


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> and flame out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my 1080's is smoked . . damnit


Nooooo.









That sucks. Did you have the card modded or did it just give up the ghost running stock?


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nooooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. Did you have the card modded or did it just give up the ghost running stock?


So it was the power supply, hope my cards lived


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> So it was the power supply, hope my cards lived


Ouch. That exactly happened to me. My 290X lives though.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Maybe @Ithanul can put some of those new pascal GPUs to work.


I will try to get some GPUs up. Just have a lot of projects to do since I just got back State side.
I will be going full out here soon once I get my two computers reworked. Though, that among all my projects: rework computers, build my Dad's computer, setup 4G antenna setup (will be my new Internet soon), put aftermarket speakers into my truck, enjoy the new motorcycle, take HAM license test, and warm back into doing drawing/painting.

I will recheck to see if I loaded BOINC up since my rebuild. I will at least switch my two mining 1070s over real quick. PrimeGird, correct?

Got two 1070s up on PrimeGrid now. I will try to smack one of my 1080Tis into my [email protected]/BOINC rig. Still need to finish the water block mode on the other 1080Ti.

Anyone else have 1070s on PrimeGrid? If so, what clocks do most can get on them while doing PrimeGird?

....crud, this 5960X is a toasty beast. I even gave the stinker its own loop now. Still breaking near 60C on this chip.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I will try to get some GPUs up. Just have a lot of projects to do since I just got back State side.
> I will be going full out here soon once I get my two computers reworked. Though, that among all my projects: rework computers, build my Dad's computer, setup 4G antenna setup (will be my new Internet soon), put aftermarket speakers into my truck, enjoy the new motorcycle, take HAM license test, and warm back into doing drawing/painting.
> 
> I will recheck to see if I loaded BOINC up since my rebuild. I will at least switch my two mining 1070s over real quick. PrimeGird, correct?
> 
> Got two 1070s up on PrimeGrid now. I will try to smack one of my 1080Tis into my [email protected]/BOINC rig. Still need to finish the water block mode on the other 1080Ti.
> 
> Anyone else have 1070s on PrimeGrid? If so, what clocks do most can get on them while doing PrimeGird?
> 
> ....crud, this 5960X is a toasty beast. I even gave the stinker its own loop now. Still breaking near 60C on this chip.


My 1070 in Linux doesn't boost as high as it does with some other projects. It's in Linux and the OC isn't working so I can't really see how far it can go.


----------



## BeerCan

Unless we see some bunkers this is turning into a very tight race.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> My 1070 in Linux doesn't boost as high as it does with some other projects. It's in Linux and the OC isn't working so I can't really see how far it can go.


My two are under W7. Seems so far I can get them to stay around 1974-1987MHz on the clock and 4006MHz on the RAM doing PPS Sieve units.
Not to bad considering I still have those two 1070s on air at the moment.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Unless we see some bunkers this is turning into a very tight race.


Oh my - Did TAAT release a major bunker?

Less than 10hrs left in this race - way too close


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Oh my - Did TAAT release a major bunker?
> Less than 10hrs left in this race - way too close


Looks like user xii5ku released 5mil+.


----------



## BeerCan

Back to 3rd. We need more power . . .


----------



## tictoc

Realized that I never started up my 290s and one of my 1070s last night after I did an update.









Everything is back up and running now.


----------



## mmonnin

Nice 2nd, ahead of our main competition in the overall. Up by 90 and 102.


----------



## Ithanul

How many hours left on doing PrimeGrid?

If we still got a bit I will throw the 1080Ti real quick in. Was going to do that yesterday, but got busy straightening the desk (my Dad stacked a bunch of papers the four months I was gone) and a bit of my room (still looks a bit like a war zone).


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> How many hours left on doing PrimeGrid?
> 
> If we still got a bit I will throw the 1080Ti real quick in. Was going to do that yesterday, but got busy straightening the desk (my Dad stacked a bunch of papers the four months I was gone) and a bit of my room (still looks a bit like a war zone).


The sprint is over, so no need for the 1080Ti. And as mmonnin said, we took 2nd place











Great work Team OCN







- this was a hard fought battle.

Congratz to [email protected] on taking the top spot


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> The sprint is over, so no need for the 1080Ti. And as mmonnin said, we took 2nd place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Team OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - this was a hard fought battle.
> 
> Congratz to [email protected] on taking the top spot


I thought it was over at 2pm EST?


N/M to early it would be 2 AM


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I thought it was over at 2pm EST?
> 
> 
> N/M to early it would be 2 AM


Gotta love coffee









BTW - Impressive output by your rigs


----------



## tictoc

Thanks to everyone that crunched on PrimeGrid.


----------



## bfromcolo

Looks like I found a prime something or another during the Sprint. A sequence of 20 primes in arithmetic progression.

Quote:


> Congratulations! Our records indicate that a computer registered by you has found a unique Arithmetic Progression of primes of length 20. This computer is assigned to the *AP27* project. Since primes found in this subproject are not large enough to report to the Top 5000 Primes List, your AP20 sequence is visible immediately.
> 
> Workunit 542795894 : *70402183523839217+41878549*23#*n for n=0..19*


How do I convert this to a winning lotto number


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> The sprint is over, so no need for the 1080Ti. And as mmonnin said, we took 2nd place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Team OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - this was a hard fought battle.
> 
> Congratz to [email protected] on taking the top spot


Thank you, it was hard fought. I thought for sure there would be more huge bunkers and we would be passed on by.
Congratulations on 2nd. It was a very tight race for sure.
Glad it's over, it got too warm my house.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Gotta love coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Impressive output by your rigs


Thanks. I am down about 5 cards so my output has been suffering







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Looks like I found a prime something or another during the Sprint. A sequence of 20 primes in arithmetic progression.
> 
> How do I convert this to a winning lotto number


Awesome, for some reason I love finding primes. I usually only do medical projects.

Awhile back I found a mega prime. #24 overall for team OC and #5 for primes of its type








http://www.primegrid.com/primes/mega_primes.php


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Looks like I found a prime something or another during the Sprint. A sequence of 20 primes in arithmetic progression.
> 
> How do I convert this to a winning lotto number


I've gotten a few strains in AP27 myself. Glad to see even larger strains are being found now ^_^

Only one prime number though, and it was via GFP so.... Yeah, didn't get anything fancy from it but still.


----------



## Finrond

Woo Woo!!


----------



## mmonnin

Grats.

I wish the WUs were smaller for that project.


----------



## C4pt41n M0 R0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Looks like I found a prime something or another during the Sprint. A sequence of 20 primes in arithmetic progression.
> 
> How do I convert this to a winning lotto number


Found a similar something with work unit 543044844. PrimeGrid is mostly useful to me to provide additional heat to my basement, with electricity being a cheaper option than natural gas.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Woo Woo!!


Our one man CPDN wrecking crew.


----------



## 10esseeTony

The next SPRINT is announced SOON, clear your queue's and get ready for bunkering!


----------



## lanofsong

So many competitions and not enough resources. If this is a GPU project then i can do...no way can i swing any more CPU power.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> So many competitions and not enough resources. If this is a GPU project then i can do...no way can i swing any more CPU power.


It'll most likely be a CPU project. Only Enigma is left as a GPU project.


----------



## mmonnin

It's [email protected] A CPU only project.

Project limit of 256 tasks per client. BHSpin2 seem to be the only tasks available.


----------



## bfromcolo

Cut me off at 128 tasks on my 1700. So I will have a small load to start. Between WCG Challenge and the Sprint I am running out of cores.


----------



## mmonnin

Hmm might be a per core limit then. I got 256 on several 32c machines.

I paused WCG on my 1950x and 2P. Sprint will be over before WCG starts. I'm running out of clients. I can release the ones for Uni and setup for WCG when Sprint is over.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Limit looks like it is 8 work units per thread, I hit a cap of 64 on my 4770k.


----------



## 10esseeTony

The fun starts in less than an hour, and best of luck! TAAT is holding back some for the WCG b-day challenge as well, but our hopes are for 3rd place in a cool weather CPU race. You and OcUK certainly have more CPU than we do once you fire them up.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> The fun starts in less than an hour, and best of luck! TAAT is holding back some for the WCG b-day challenge as well, but our hopes are for 3rd place in a cool weather CPU race. You and OcUK certainly have more CPU than we do once you fire them up.


Same to you.

For most of the CPU Sprints we've been 3rd behind you guys and OcUK. This one my be determined by how much is dedicated to each project/competition.

Gotta watch out for those pesky, really long tasks still.

Looks like over half my tasks still need validated after uploading.


----------



## bfromcolo

Uploading what I have, not much a few hundred tasks completed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Uploaded my small amount as well.


----------



## lanofsong

And away they go.


----------



## mmonnin

3rd atm. OcUK is smoking us all with a user that dumped over 1.6mil today.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wow, just how do you put out that much in Universe in a single day


----------



## ozaudio

is there more power to come yet from OcUK? maybe...


----------



## BeerCan

I have a small amount of cores on this. I am oot so access is limited


----------



## tictoc

Good luck to everyone on the race. I'll be away from my machines for the next two weeks, so I don't have anything crunching Universe.


----------



## bfromcolo

Have a good trip!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Have a good trip!


That I will.


----------



## Ithanul

So, any more events?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It's [email protected] A CPU only project.
> 
> Project limit of 256 tasks per client. BHSpin2 seem to be the only tasks available.


Heck, yes, I usually have the computers doing that one. Give me a bit. Doing a clean out since I was gone for four months away from the rigs. They need some good cleaning.

My 2nd computer is up. Six threads there going at it. Will get the main rig up and throw the 5960x at this. Darn, I wish that 1900x chip show up soon so I can get that chip to crunching. Considering I will be restaurant hopping tomorrow for free food, the rigs can go full out on crunching.


----------



## vmlinuzz

My three day old dedicated Ryzen 5 Boinc PC is pushing out points for [email protected] 24/7 for these three days







.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> *So, any more events?*
> Heck, yes, I usually have the computers doing that one. Give me a bit. Doing a clean out since I was gone for four months away from the rigs. They need some good cleaning.
> 
> My 2nd computer is up. Six threads there going at it. Will get the main rig up and throw the 5960x at this. Darn, I wish that 1900x chip show up soon so I can get that chip to crunching. Considering I will be restaurant hopping tomorrow for free food, the rigs can go full out on crunching.


Yup, right after this event, we will be bunkering for the 13th WCG birthday challenge - More cores the merrier, let's hope that your 1900x turns up soon







L

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640195/13th-wcg-birthday-challenge/0_20

Hmmm, maybe we can get @Simmons572 and that 1900x involved in this event also









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmlinuzz*
> 
> My three day old dedicated Ryzen 5 Boinc PC is pushing out points for [email protected] 24/7 for these three days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












I would love to compare with my 2600/3770K chips but the units are of varying times. I have the itch to buy newer tech but I must resist.

BTW - if you are interested, check out the link above for the WCG birthday challenge, it is a great CPU project


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yup, right after this event, we will be bunkering for the 13th WCG birthday challenge - More cores the merrier, let's hope that your 1900x turns up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1640195/13th-wcg-birthday-challenge/0_20
> 
> Hmmm, maybe we can get @Simmons572
> and that 1900x involved in this event also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to compare with my 2600/3770K chips but the units are of varying times. I have the itch to buy newer tech but I must resist.
> 
> BTW - if you are interested, check out the link above for the WCG birthday challenge, it is a great CPU project


Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully the chip shows up soon.
Also, need to get a pole and setup my 4G antenna. Should help a bit since my pings will drop from 650ms to around 40-50ms once I switch my Internet over (plus, the speeds will be higher).

I hope to do some comparing between the 1900x and the 5960x since I will have both running. I would nab that used i9 I saw floating around on a sell area of a forum board, but I spent enough of my deployment money on goodies.







I need to buy Xmas gifts instead.

Anyway, main rig back up after a good dusting out.
Also, finally smacked the 1080Ti I nabbed 2nd hand. Test run first on folding.


----------



## mmonnin

Just 19k behind 2nd.

Edit: In 2nd by 59k.


----------



## lanofsong

1 day in - great work so far











So much CPU firepower with OcUK


----------



## Starbomba

Added my 1700X into the mix. Too bad i am stil lwaiting for a compatible cooler for my 2670, but once i finish stress-testing my X5650 i will dump it here.


----------



## mmonnin

I thought TAAT was far behind compared to other Sprints. They dropped a huge bunker and is only 120k back.


----------



## lanofsong

We are now in 3rd place. Who dropped the TAAT bunker -







twas a big one.


----------



## mmonnin

Same one that always does, xii5ku.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Leagues in 2018: The last three teams in leagues 1 and 2 will be respectively downgraded in leagues 2 and 3. The first three teams in leagues 2 and 3 will be respectively upgraded in leagues 1 and 2. The last three teams in league 3 will be replaced by new teams which want to participate to the competition. New teams must ask for integration in competition before november 30th. If there are more than 3 teams, teams will be participate in a sprint from december 8th 00:00 (UTC) to december 10th 23:59 (UTC). The first three teams will be integrated in league 3.


I don't think anyone can really compete with Gridcoin.


----------



## mmonnin

Nope. Unless a project is whitelisted it doesn't get a ton of support so there are some projects where they didn't score at all in overall. About a third of the sprints were won by other teams. Some opportunities still.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Nice opening hours on the WCG B-day challenge.









Have fun!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Nice opening hours on the WCG B-day challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!


You guys are staying for the party right?


----------



## bfromcolo

11/23/2017 20:00 (UTC) - 11/26/2017 19:59 (UTC)

One more Sprint this year.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 11/23/2017 20:00 (UTC) - 11/26/2017 19:59 (UTC)
> 
> One more Sprint this year.


So what is it going to be? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> So what is it going to be? Inquiring minds want to know!


I took a guess and already have a few days saved up








If I was wrong, no loss


----------



## mmonnin

It's CSG:

11/23/2017 20:00 (UTC) - 11/26/2017 19:59 (UTC)
Citizen Science Grid


----------



## Ithanul

I will get the main rig switched over as soon as these WCG units are done.


----------



## bfromcolo

Another one of these projects where spamming the update button comes in handy, going to let this run for an hour and see what I can build up.

$ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
$ sudo su
$ watch -n 180 boinccmd --project https://csgrid.org/csg/ update


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hmmm, interesting choice. Hope they have enough work to handle the onslaught of crunches. ^_^


----------



## mmonnin

I can only get 128 tasks on my 1950x. Less than a days work.


----------



## BeerCan

Is csg down? I cannot connect


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Is csg down? I cannot connect


I haven't been able to reach the forums since it was announced. I only managed to update preferences to 100%, was at zero, right after.


----------



## BeerCan

This morning I still cannot get some of my computers to attach. Considering the holiday I might not try to hard
EDIT: N/M it is just super slow


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have not been able to get any work on machines that have run csg before.


----------



## bfromcolo

I was able to get 160 tasks yesterday with my update button spammer. 4 per thread. My old server is probably good for the contest as slow as it is, my 1700 will be out of work in a few hours probably.


----------



## Ithanul

I think their website has decided to go belly up. Can't get units nor pull up the site.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I think their website has decided to go belly up. Can't get units nor pull up the site.


It is really slow, but it does eventually respond.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> It is really slow, but it does eventually respond.


Yeah, the main rig finally grabbed some units to crunch.

Since the GPU drivers are being funky, I have the GPU off so all cores going on the 5960X now. I think I will hunt a W8.1 key since W7 finally going to loose security updates here soon. Think it time to switch the OS.


----------



## mmonnin

There was a post on the forums about maintenance Improvements. I couldn't get some clients to attach this morning.


----------



## Ithanul

Welp, Mint Mate is disliking me today.








Or, the 1900X is disliking Mint.

Getting a 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed into /target/ message when trying to install the OS.


----------



## mmonnin

3rd atm. TAAT always bunkers so we might end up 4th.

Edit: And already in 4th.


----------



## Ithanul

I will soon have 1900X up. Just getting a few more things squared away. Finally got Mint onto the darn thing.

1900X is now up and crunching. I sure hope this air cooler can handle it (....it is loud enough...).



Have a question for any using AMD GPUs in a Linux distro. How hard is it now to get the drivers to play ball with the OS?


----------



## mmonnin

OCN is now in 2nd. I believe TAAT is bunkering again though. 2/3/4 positions were really close and now they are 700k behind.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Over 3M behind at the moment, but......bombs away!


----------



## Ithanul

O, bombs away indeed.
I loving the output from both my 1900X and the 5960X. The 1900X is not as fast at CSG units as my 5960X, but it right behind. Not bad for chip I have yet to OC (considering the 5960X hauling butt at 4.5GHz).

At this rate I may have over 2mil points in CSG. Wooo.


----------



## bfromcolo

My 1700 system lost networking and had to be restarted







Not sure I can finish any new tasks before the end of the sprint. Our fate looks pretty well set anyway.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10esseeTony*
> 
> Over 3M behind at the moment, but......bombs away!


Yo, is this you? "TeAm Anandtech guest cruncher"

https://csgrid.org/csg/hosts_user.php?userid=227559

Computer ID 66693

GenuineIntel
Genuine Intel(R) CPU @ 2.30GHz [Family 6 Model 63 Stepping 2]
(56 processors)

[3] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 (4095MB) driver: 388.13 OpenCL: 1.2

Exact same specs as one of your computers
https://csgrid.org/csg/show_host_detail.php?hostid=53754


----------



## emoga

@bill1024 Thanks for the close competition. Your team had me nervous until the last update.









I've probably had the most fun with boinc this year than any other and these sprints were the reason why.









We will have our hands full next season in League 1. Thanks to everyone that helped out.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yo, is this you? "TeAm Anandtech guest cruncher"
> 
> https://csgrid.org/csg/hosts_user.php?userid=227559
> 
> Computer ID 66693
> 
> GenuineIntel
> Genuine Intel(R) CPU @ 2.30GHz [Family 6 Model 63 Stepping 2]
> (56 processors)
> 
> [3] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 (4095MB) driver: 388.13 OpenCL: 1.2
> 
> Exact same specs as one of your computers
> https://csgrid.org/csg/show_host_detail.php?hostid=53754


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> @bill1024 Thanks for the close competition. Your team had me nervous until the last update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've probably had the most fun with boinc this year than any other and these sprints were the reason why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will have our hands full next season in League 1. Thanks to everyone that helped out.


It was fun, congratulations.
Wish you guys the best of luck next year.


----------



## tictoc

We finished #1 in League 2.
































For our badge hunters, here is a little badge. No idea what you guys do with these, but there must be a way to add it somewhere.











Now on to 2018 and League 1.

The project list has been finalized, and once the rest of the site is updated for 2018, I will get a new thread up.


----------



## mmonnin

I tried signing up there to comment on the project list. I didn't see anything about ODLK, Latinaquares or Rakesearch. It'd be nice to have one of those before they get whitelisted by Gridcoin


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I tried signing up there to comment on the project list. I didn't see anything about ODLK, Latinaquares or Rakesearch. It'd be nice to have one of those before they get whitelisted by Gridcoin


All three of them have been added for 2018.







They are in the list in the 2018 projects thread, and also in the list of projects for the Sprints. Looks like sebastian is still working on getting the rest of the site updated.


----------



## mmonnin

Oops they were at the bottom. I see them in the Sprint list.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> For our badge hunters, here is a little badge. No idea what you guys do with these, but there must be a way to add it somewhere.


Nice!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ithanul

Good to hear.

Hopefully this time I can have my two rigs assist from the start.


----------



## Tex1954

I want my badge too!


----------

